# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  غــارقــات في دوامــة الحــب

## أنــ محمد ـــوار

الجــــزء الأولـــ :

في وقت كان قبل منتصف الليل بساعة ... رياح نهاية الربيع هبت وهزت معها الأشجار الخضرا والأزهار الملونة اللي كانت مجملة الحي .. اللي كان من اجمل أحياء الرياض وأرقاها ..
في وحدة من البيوت اللي كانت في الظاهر تشبه القصور .. وفي وحدة من غرف الدور الثاني :..
،،،،،،،

مدت يدها لدرج التسريحة ... وطلعت جميع المكياجات اللي فيه .. بدت تلون وجهها على حسب ذوقها وتفننها ... كانت لها لمسات حلوة .. لأنها كانت متابعة لمجلات الفاشن والموضة واساليب التجميل ... ظلت نص ساعة تلون وجهها وتمسح وتعيد المكياج بأشكال ثانية ... ماكان عندها مناسبة او شي .. بس لانها كانت تحس بالفـراغ .... !!
وبطبيعتها الأنثوية كانت تدور وتبحث عن اشياء تبرز انوثتها وجمالها الناعم .. وبنفس الوقت تمرن يدها على وضع الميك اب ....

اول شخصية تبرز بهالقصة هي .... (( نــــــــــــــــــدى )) 


**( ندى هي البنت الثانية في عائلة ابو فهد ، وعمرها 19 سنة ..... هالعائلة مكونة من 8 أفراد ابوها وامها ولها اختين بتتعرفون عليهم من خلال الاحداث القادمة و3 اخوة راح تتعرفون عليهم ايضا ... هالبنت ذات شخصية رومانسية بطبيعتها وحالمة .. ولا تخلو طبعا من المشاغبة والمشاكسة .. )** 


(* انا عن نفسي احببت هذه الشخصية جداً من خلال كتابتي للقصة ودخلت مزاجي مرة *)

في اثناء اندماجها في خلط الالوان ورسم الشدو .. كانت مشغلة المسجل على اغنية 
" كل القصايد " .. وتغني بنعومة صوتها معه ...
رن جوالها اللي كان موضوع قدامها عالتسريحة ... تركت اللي بيدها وقصرت على صوت المسجل ... رفعته ... شافت الاسم وردت ..
ندى : هلا نوف ..
نوف : هلا والله .. كيفك ؟
ندى : تمام ... انت شخبارك ؟
نوف : كويسة ..
تنهدت ندى بضيق ورفعت الريشة تكمل الشدو ..
نوف : شفيك ؟
ندى : ............. زهقـــــــــــــانة ..
نوف : ليش عسى ماشر ..
ندى : ابد ... بس احس اني مخنووقة ..
نوف : ههههههههههه .... اذكري الله ..
ندى بتملل : لا اله الا الله .. ليش تضحكين ؟
نوف : اضحك عليك ... دايما على هالحال .. خلاص حبيبتي بكرة تبدا الدراسة .. ومعدك لاقية وقف تفضين فيه ..
ندى : ... آآآآخ ... وهذا اللي مزهقني زيادة .. بكرة جامعة !!
نوف : اما انا متحمسة ... بكرة بروح الجامعة .... والله ماصدق

**( نوف ... بنت خالة ندى ... واصغر منها بسنة .. يعني 18سنة ... بما انها اقرب وحدة لندى بالسن فهم متفاهمتين وعلاقتهم متينة ... نوف بنت منطقية جدا وعلى درجة من الذكاء ، وماتحب حركات الحب وهالخرابيط اللي تكون في هالسن سن المراهقة ومابعد المراهقة .. لأنها مؤمنة بأن المجتمع اللي تعيش فيه مايساعد على هالأشياء .. انا ماقول بأنها تخلو من الرومانسية .. ولا اقول بانها بنت جامدة من غير مشاعر ... لا فهي بنت حبوبة جدا ... وذات جمال هااااادئ ... لكنها مقرة بان الحب اللي تمتلكه لا يمكن ان يظهر قبل الزواج .... أفراد عائلتها اخذت حيز كبير من القصة ... ومارح اعرفكم عليهم الحين ... بيدخلون في الاحداث بشكل تدريجي .. وان شالله ان كل شخصية تلقى تقبل منكم )**
^^^^ نرجع للحوار ^^^^

ندى : لا تذكريني الله يعافيك ترا واااااااصلة حدي ..
نوف : والله انك غريبة ... مالة من الاجازة وماتبين الجامعة ... وش تبين بالله ؟!!
ندى : مدري يانوف .. مدري !!!...أحس روحي ضايقة وودها تطلع .. مدري شفيني ..
نوف : حرام عليك .. ثلاث شهور فاضية بس اكل وشرب ونوم .. وش تبين اكثر ؟!
ندى : بس هالعطلة لا سفرة ولا كشتات في البر ... زهقت من كثر ماروح للسوق.. حتى ملابس الجامعة شاريتها في أول اسبوع من الاجازة ...!!!!.. مالقيت شي يشغلني غير التلفزيون والأفلام والنت .. وكل هذا مليت منه ..
نوف : ويعني ؟
ندى : ابي احد يملى علي حياتي واتكلم معه بالبيت ... امي دايما مع ابوي ... ونجلاء مثل ما انتي عارفة تزوجت وراحت ... وفهد طول الوقت طالع .... ونايف بزر ولسانه طويل ... ومنى صغيرة ماقدر اتكلم معها باللي ابغى ..
نوف : افااا ... وانا مامليت عينك .. والا انا مانيش قد المقام يعني ..
ندى : وانا مااقدر اتكلم معك بأي وقت ... تعرفين خالتي مشغولة باللي يجون يباركون لكم ببيتكم الجديد ... وانت وسهى مشغولات معها في هالفترة كلها ... ولا عندي بنات اعمام اروح لهم ويجوني .. حالة محبطة صدق

**( ندى مالها اعمام ... عشان كذا مالها بنات عم ... وجدها وجدتها توفوا قبل كم سنة )** 

نوف : وصديقاتك وين راحوا .. ؟
ندى : صديقاتي كلهم مسافرين مع اهاليهم .... اللي رايحة لأوروبا ... واللي رايحة لجنوب أفريقيا واللي رايحة ........ ( تنهدت ) .. يابختهم والله ..!!
نوف تكلم امها اللي تناديها : نعـــــم يمه جاية جاية .... اقول ندى ... امي تناديني ... باي
ندى : شفتي شلون انشغلتي ... باي

سكرت الخط .... رجعت الريشة على التسريحة وهي حتى مب طايقة نفسها ... لمتى بقعد على هالحال .... 
قامت وهي حتى ماكملت الشدو .. توجهت للبلكونة وفتحت بابها .. طير شعرها نسيم الربيع غمضت عيونها وهي تتقدم بخطوات هادية وتحس برقة النسيم يتخللها ..
كانت بلكونتها فسيحة وكانت حاطة فيها جلسة صغيرة حلوة .. مشت لدربزين البلكونة وتسندت عليه بيديها ووجهت نظرها للقمر اللي كان مضوي السما بنوره الآخاذ .. كانت ليلة قمرة والنجوم مزينتها أكثر .. ظلت عيونها العسلية على البدر وأطلقت زفرة من أعماق قلبها لها ألف معنى ومعنى .. غمضت عيونها مرة ثانية لما حست بنسايم الهوا البارد يرجع يثور ويطير خصل من شعرها يمين وشمال ..
هدا النسيم بعد لحظات ورفعت يدها تشيل الخصل اللي طاحت على عيونها وسحبتها ورا اذنها .. رفعت يدها تشوف الساعة لقتها11.30....
حست بالجو بدا يبرد فدخلت وسكرت الباب وراها ... تهادت على سريرها تتنهد .. ماتدري وشلون تملي فراغها اللي هي حاسة فيه .... 

طاحت عينها على كيسة على الطاولة ... تذكرت انها مجموعة افلام شرتها امس .... خذت لها واحد وشغلته ... وجلست تتابع ... مع انه ماكان لها نفس انها تتابع أي شي .. بس شغلته لعل وعسى يفرفشها شوي ..

.................................................. .....

يوم السبت .... أول يوم من ايام الدراسة .... كانت الشمس قد أشرقت ومدت أشعتها الذهبية على مد النظر ... تملي السما بدفاها من بعد نسيم الليل البارد ... 
الساعة 7 الصباح .... ام فهد رقت الدرج رايحة لغرفة ندى بنتها تصحيها للجامعة ....

**( ام فــــــهد " الجوهرة" ... 45 سنة ... أم ذات قلب كبير جدا .. حنانها يغمر بيتها كله ... وهي خيرعون ومعين لزوجها ابو فهد ، تزوجت منه من 25 او 26 سنة ومازال الحب عايش بين هالزوجين ... شخصية لها دور كبير في القصة .. *مارح اتكلم عنها اكثر انتوا اكتشفوها ..* )**


ام فهد فتحت الباب والنور : ندى قومي يا بنيتي ما عاد الا الخير قومي لا تتأخرين ...
ندى وهي تنقلب عالجهة الثانية : يوووووووه .. يمه خليني ما نمت الا متأخر .....
ام فهد : محد قالك تسهرين ... قومي يالله ...
راحت ام فهد للمكيف وسكرته...
ندى : يووووه ........ يمه الله يخليك تكفيـــن خليني انام ... اووووف
ام فهد عصبت وسحبت اللحاف من بنتها : ما في نوم بس خلاص ... ترا فهد مب فاضيلك
وراه جامعة بعد ....
ندى يوم شافت ان ما في امل ترجع تنوم ... امها اذا اصرت انها تقوم خلاص رح تقعد فوق راسها لما تقوم : خلاص يمه هذاني قمت ....
ام فهد : يالله يايمه استعجلي ...على بال ماتلبسين وتفطرين وتتجهزين الا الساعة سبع ونص
والجامعة على بال ما توصلينها يبيلك على الأقل ثلث ساعة مع زحمة الشوارع ...
ندى : ان شالله يمه ...
ام فهد : وانا بروح اقوم فهد الحين ..
سكرت ندى الباب عشان تلبس وكان ودها انها تبكي .. تبي ترجع تحت بطانيتها مكان ماالدفا موجود ..
وام فهد راحت لغرفة ولدها ..

على الساعة سبع ونص نزلت ندى .. جلست على طاولة الأكل مع امها ..
ندى : اجل يمه وين ابوي ..
ام فهد : ابوك وصل منى ونايف للمدرسة وراح لشغله ..
ندى : ليش وش عنده رايح بدري اليوم ؟!
ام فهد : والله يابنيتي مدري ... كل اللي قاله لي ان عنده شغله ضرورية يبي يخلصها عشان يقدر يرجع عالغدا..
في هاللحظة نزل فهد متكشخ .. وجلس معاهم عالطاولة .. وخذاله كوب نسكافيه ...
ام فهد : ورا ما تاكل يا فهد ... ما يسدك هذا
فهد : لا يمه مااشتهي ...
ام فهد : مايصير عاد لازم تاكل
فهد : والله مااشتهي يمه ... ان جعت باكل من كافتيريا الجامعة ....

**( فهــــــــــد .. 22 سنة ... في سنة ثالث بجامعة الملك سعود .. اللي يشوف عمره يقول اخر سنة لكنه في دراسته متاخر .. لأنه أعاد سنة بالثانوية ..... فهد هذا شخصية مختلفة جدا جدا .. ما يشبه لأي أحد حوله ... سواءً في كلامه في تصرفاته أو أي شي يخصه هو منفرد فيه ومايشابه أي احد ... لدرجة اني انا نفسي اعجبت فيه ... كما ان فهد يمتلك سحر خاص مقرون بجاذبية قلما يمتلكه غيره ... بكتفي بكلمة " مختلفة " وانتوا اللي بتعرفون وش معنى كلامي من خلال الاحداث .. مثل ماقلت لكم فهد له دور كبير في احداث قصتي .... وله نصيب 
من عنوانـــــها ... )** 

اذن ...... فـــــهــــــد ... احد الشخصيات الاساسية والبارزة.. واحد العناصر المهمة اللي تقوم عليها القصة ...

فهد خلص كوبه والتفت لندى ...
فهد : ندى يالله قومي ...
ندى : لحظة تو الناس خلني اكمل فطوري ..
فهد : لا تكملينه .. قومي يالله ..
ام فهد : خلها ياحبيبي تاكل ... تو الناس ..
فهد : وش تو الناس يمه .. ان ما تأخرت هي انا بتأخر والشباب ينتظروني ... ندى يالله
ندى : خلاص طيب لا تعصب ... 
رجعت كوب النسكافيه عالطاولة بعصبية وقامت ..
طلع فهد وركب سيارته .. ندى لبست عبايتها ولحقته ... وهي تتحلطم ...
يعني لا نومي تهنيت فيه ولا حتى الفطور ...

في السيارة ..
بعد صمت دام لمدة 10 دقايق ....
ندى : اقول فهد ....
فهد : همممم.....
ندى : متى راح تطلع اليوم من الجامعة ....
فهد : مادري على حسب .... يمكن اقعد مع اخوياي ... يمكن اطلع مبكر .. مدري
ندى : اييه ...لانك تدري ان اليوم اول يوم ...بس اخذ الجداول .. ما في محاضرات ولا شي...
فهد : يعني ماراح تقعدين في الجامعة مع صديقاتك مثل العادة..؟!!
ندى : تصدق عاد ودي...بس انا مانمت امس الا ثلاث الفجر ... وابي ارجع انووووووم ..
فهد : كم يبيلك يعني ..؟
ندى : يعني قول ساعتين على بال ما اسلم على البنات واخذ الجدول واجلس معاهم شوي
فهد : خلاص اجل لما تخلصين دقي علي ..
في هاللحظة شهقت ندى شهقة خلت فهد يرتاع صدق...
فهد وهو معصب : عمى ان شالله .. خير وش فيك ..؟
ندى وهي حاطة يدها على فمها : نسيت ... جوالي ...
فهد عقب ما استرخى شوي : مالت عليك انت وهالجوال ... ماله داعي هالشهقة عاد .. حشى كنك بتموتين ...
ندى بدلـع : لييييييش .... خايف علي ..؟!!
سكت ومارد عليها ... وناظرها بنص عين ...
ندى : والحين وشلون ... وشلون ادق عليك ...
فهد : مدري دبري عمرك ....
ندى بمزح : طيب عطني جوالك ...
فهد : تحلمين ....
ندى : يووووه ... ايه صدق ... نوف اكيد معها جوال ....
وفي هاللحظة شهقت شهقة ثانية اقوى من الاولى ... فهد من روعته مسك الملف اللي جنبه وخبط به راس اخته ..
ندى : آآآآآآآآآي .....راسي راسي ..
فهد : كم مرة قلت لك خلي هالخبال عنك وهالخرشة ....
ندى : ياربي ياويلي ... ياويلي ...نوف بتذبحني ..
فهد مستغرب : ليش ... وش مسوية لها بعد ....؟!!!!!!
ندى : تلقاها الحين في الجامعة تنتظرني ... ياويلي بنذبح اليوم ..
فهد مستغرب اكثر : ...واذا....؟؟
ندى : هي الحين اول سنة لها وما تعرف الجامعة ولا شي .... عاد جامعة الملك سعود
مدينة بكبرها ماشالله ... تلقاها الحين قاعدة ضايعة في الطوشة .. هي موصيتني ما اتأخر
فهد : هي تخرجت من الثانوية ماشالله ؟؟
ندى : صدق انك ماتدري عن الدنيا ...
فهد : أي قسم ..؟
ندى : انجليزي ..
فهد : وش معنى؟؟
ندى : ..كذا ... تحب الانجليزي ... ومقررة تدخل هالقسم من يومها في المتوسط ....
فهد بلا مبالاه : اهاا .. ....... المهم وصلنا يالله ظفي وجهك ...
ندى فتحت عيونها والتفتت لأخوها بعصبية : شف !!! ..... هيه خير ان شالله ..؟
فهد : خلصينا انزلي يا بنت الحلال ...وراي جامعة انا بعد ...
نزلت معصبة ... وسكرت الباب بقوة عشان تقهره وتحرق دمه ... تعرفه اخوها كلش ولا سيارته
فهد فتح دريشة السيارة وقال ينادي على اخته اللي التفتت عنه ماشية ولا كانها سوت شي : نديو ...كم مرة قلت لك شوي شوي على باب السيارة ؟؟! ... تفهمين الكلام ولا لا؟
ندى : احسن ... تستاهل ( وكملت مشيها )
فهد : هييين ياندى ... دوري لك واحد ثاني يجيبك من الجامعة ... انطقي فيها لين الساعة وحدة ..
وقفت مكانها مصدومة ... تعرفه اخوها سواها فيها كذا مرة .. مو بعيدة يسويها بعد اليوم ... ورجعت للسيارة تمشي بسرعة كأنها تركض لا يروح عنها ....
ندى تترجى : لا فهد الله يخليك والله ماعيدها مرة ثانية ...
فهد : ..........
ندى : الله يخليك يافهد ...اسفة اسفة ....ابوس راسك ...
فهد : تعالي بوسيه يالله ...
ندى بصوت مذلول : لا عاد موهنا ...في البيت ...
قعد يناظرهابطرف عينها .... مستانس بذلتها .....
ندى شوي وبتصيح : فهههههههههههههههد .... لا تصير ماصخ عاااد !!!
مر شبح ابتسامة على شفايف فهد اللي كان لابس النظارات الشمسية ...
فهد : خلاص روحي لا تقعدين واقفتلي هنا ...
ندى : يعني بتجيني ؟؟
فهد : خلاص بجيك يالعلة ....
بغت ترد لكنها سكتت وزمت شفايفها لا تطلع منها أي كلمه غلط ....تخاف يهون مرة ثانية ..... 

ندى ماتعرف ترد على فهد بالاوقات اللي تكون فيها محتاجة له ... لان فهد بطبيعته عزيز نفس ومايحب أي احد يتكابر عليه بالالفاظ ...
تم يناظرها وهو مبتسم عرف انها بغت ترد عليه بس ماتقدر...... فما قدر الا انه يضحك بصوت عالي ...
ندى اللي تنرفزت لفت ومشت للبوابة عشان مايطلع منها كلام غصب عنها ... وبعدين هي اللي تتوهق ....
من جهة ثانية ..... في وسط زحمة البنات ... والفوضى اللي كانت حاصلة .. بنت تسلم على هذي ... وبنت تنادي على هذيك ... وصوت كلام وضحكات عاااالية ضاجة بالمكان .. 


نوف كانت تنتظر عند بوابة الجامعة ... متنرفزة حدها ... 
ياربي هالندى قايلتلها وموصيتها تجي مبكرة ....عارفتني مستجدة ... وماعرف شي .. اووووف هين خلها تجي ...
وفي هاللحظة شافتها جايه وتأشر لها بيدها .....
ندى : اهليييييييييييييييين نوف .... هلا بالجامعية ...... ( ووقفت تطالعها من فوق لتحت) ... الله الله ايه دي الشياكة ؟؟!!......( سلمت عليها )
نوف معصبة : تستهبلين ؟!!......
ندى : لا والله ما استهبل.... الا تهبلين .. ماشالله وش هالذوق ..تنورة سودا ...وبلوزة
تركواز... والله طالع عليك جناااااااااان ...
نوف بحيا : تسلمين ياعمري عيونك الحلوة ...
ندى : الا انت من متى جايه ..
نوف تذكرت وعصبت : الا صدق انت يالدبا... ليش تأخرتي ... قاعدة انتظر لي نص ساعة
ندى : والله اســـــــفة .... نمت متأخر وقمت متأخر ....
نوف: محد قالك لا تنومين بالليل ياللئيـــمة ... انت عارفة ان وراك جامعة ووراك نوف بنت سعد تصالينها ....
ندى : والله اسفة ياعمري ... كنت سهرانه على فلم انما أيـــه !!...شـــي....
نوف : خلاص يكفي افلام... ما مليتي؟! ....كل اجازتك افــلام ...
ندى : وش اسوي يابنت الحلال انت تعرفين ان هالصيف ما سافرنا وانا اجازتي كلها ياسوق ياقاعدة بالبيت ............. ولا عندي لا خوات قدي ولا بنات عم اسولف معهم .... ماعندي الا انت ... حبيبتي نوف ....... المهم انا اسفة وحقك علي..
نوف : لا خلاص ماله داعي ... المفروض انا اعتمد على نفسي ...
ندى : افااا عليك يانوف ... انا بنت خالتك .. ماتبني اساعدك يعني ..!!
نوف : لا والله ياندى .. مو قصدي ...بس انت تعرفين ان محاظراتنا ماراح تكون مع بعض ...عشان كذا مصيري اقعد لحالي .. واعتمد على نفسي

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

ندى : ولــيش تقعدين لحالك ... شوي شوي وبتلقين بنات تقعدين معهم ... ومب أي بنات
بنات ذوووق ... واخلاق بعد.. ...
ابتسمت نوف لندى ...
ندى : يالله نشوف جداولنا ..
نوف : يالله ....
ومسكوا يدين بعض وراحوا .......


بعد ساعة ...... راحوا للكافتيريا ... يجلسون يرتاحون وياكلون لهم شي ويتناقشون في جداولهم ....
لقوا لهم طاوله فاضيه راحوا لها بسرعة وجلسوا .....
ندى : يالله ... اشين يوم يوم الثلاثاء .. كله محاظرات ورا بعض ولا في الا ساعة وحدة بس فاضية ....وش ذا الزهق ..!!!
نوف : هههههه ...مب انت لحالك اللي محتشره ..شوفي هالبنات كل وحدة ماده بوزها شبرين .. ومعها جدولها ...
التفتت ندى وشافت البنات ...
ندى : هههههههه ... شوفي اشكالهم وشلون!!!
نوف : لا تضحكين عليهم ..حتى انت شكلك تو زييهم ..!!!...هههههههه
ندى : انطمي ياحمارة ...(ومسكت ورقتها وضربتها على راسها )...
نوف : ههههههههه....امزح ....... ههههههه
ندى : تمزحييييين ..؟!!!..... واضح ...... قومي يالله اشتريلي شي اكله..
نوف : لــــيه ..؟! ماأفطرت بالبيت ؟!!! ......
ندى برطمت وبدلع : لا ..... ما أفطرت زيييييين .....
نوف : وش اللي منعك ما تفطرين زي الناس والعالم...؟!!!!!
ندى مازالت مبرطمه : ........... فهـيييييييييييييييييد ......
سكتت نوف فترة بعدين ظحكت بصوت عالي .....
ندى عصبت : ليـــــش تضحكين ؟!...مافي شي يضحك ...
نوف: ههههههههههه ...... اخوك هذا ماتخلص سوالفك وياه ...... هههههههه..... ماعمرك جيتيني ولا شفتك الا اشتكيتي منه .....هههههههه..
ندى شوي وبتصارخ : هيييييييييه .....بس خلاص ضحك ...... مافي داعي تضحكين كذا ...فضحتينا ....
نوف : هههههههه ....
سكتت ندى معصبة .....يوم شافتها نوف غصبت نفسها وسكتت .... وقامت عشان تجيب الفطور للست ندى ....
نوف : خلاص ندى لا تزعلين .... قولي وش تبين من الكافتيريا ...
ندى : مابي شي هونت ....
نوف : لا والله بجيبلك .... وش تبين ؟!!
ندى : ................
نوف : يووووه عاد ندى قولي وش تبين !!
مبرطمة : ..............
نوف : خلاص بجيبلك على ذوقي ....
وراحت للكافتيريا اللي كان شوي مزحوم ....
بعد ربع ساعة رجعت نوف للطاولة اللي كانت عليها ندى وملتفته لجهه ثانية وباين ان عقلها سااارح في مكان ثاني ....
نوف : اوووووووف ...وش هالزحمة يالله ......حشا كنهم ما قد شافوا خير.....
انتبهت لها ندى والتفتت عليها .... وعقب غرقت في نوبة ضحك ....
نوف استغربت : خير وش اللي يضحك لها الدرجة ..؟!
ما قدرت تتكلم وكملت ضحك وهي تأشر على وجهها .....
نوف شكت بالموضوع وطلعت المراية اللي كانت بجيبها وشافت نفسها بعدين شهقت ....
نوف : يا ويــــــــلي .... وش هالكشة ....
بسرعة طلعت المشط اللي كان بشنطتها ومشطت شعرها ورتبته ...
وقعدت : أوووف كل هذا بسبت هالزحمة......هيي انتي بسك خلاص من الضحك لأقوم الحين وأحوس شعرك .....
ندى : لالالالا خلاص بسكت ...... ههههههه ....... ماقدر ...... هههههههه ... شكلك كان خلفه !!! 
نوف : نديو ...اعقلي بس خلاص .... ترا عطيتك وجه ...... ونبهتي الناس علي ..!!
ندى : طيب خلاص بسكت ............ وش جبتي لي..؟
نوف : sandwich club ... وبيبسي ...
ندى : اللـــــه .... ساندويتشي المفضل .... وانتي ؟!!
نوف : انا جبتلي كابتشينو ...
ندى : بـــٍس ؟!!!!
نوف : ايه بس ..... انا مفطرة في البيت ...مب زيك ....
ندى : يوووووووه نوف لا تذكريني .... منرفزني فهيييد اليوم وذالني ذلة .... الله لا يوريك 
ابتسمت نوف اللي كانت فيها الضحكة عشان ما تعصب ندى : ليــــش وش مسوي بعد؟!!
ندى كشرت : لا خلاني افطر اليوم زي الناس .... ومخليني انذل واترجاه في الشارع قدام الله وخلقه عشان يجيبني من الجامعة .....
ضحكت نوف ...لكنها ضحكه خفيفة ...
ندى : ايييييه وش عليك ..... اضحكي ما عندك اخو مثل فهد يذلك ويلعوزك ....
نوف : انتي اكيد مناقرته .... والا ما يذل هو بدون سبب ...
ندى برطمت وسكتت .....
نوف : ساكـــته ؟!!! ..... اكيد مسوية شي....
ندى : ............. سكرت باب سيارته بقوة ....
بعد كذا نوف ما قدرت تكتم ضحكتها ... : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...... باب سيارته مرة وحدة ؟!..هههههههههه
ماتعرفين اخوك يعني ياندى ....هذي سيارته ...اغلى شي على قلبه ....
ندى : اييييييييه ادري هو قهرني ياختي ..... عقب ما وصلني قام يسب ويطردني من سيارته ...حشا كأني مب اخته .....
نوف زاد ظحكها ........ تعرفه ولد خالتها .... شخصيته واطباعه ماتغيرت من وهو صغير ...
ندى سكتت وكملت فطورها ....وشوي شوي ... سكتت نوف بعد وكملوا سوالفهم ....
بعد نص ساعة ....
ندى : نوف متى بتروحين للبيت ...
نوف : والله مدري انت بتروحين متى ..؟
ندى : انا قايلة لفهد يجيني بعد ساعتين والحين الساعة ( رفعت ايدها تشوف الساعة ) عشر الا ربع .. بس هو قايلي اتصل عليه .... معك جوالك ؟!
نوف : ايه ...ليش جوالك ما جبتيه ؟
ندى : لا والله نسيته من العجلة ... ممكن شوي جوالك ؟
نوف : اييه اكيد .... تفضلي ..( وعطتها الجوال ) ...
دقت ندى على رقم اخوها فهد ......

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

الجـــــزء الثـــــاني :

بعد نص ساعة ....
ندى : نوف متى بتروحين للبيت ...
نوف : والله مدري انت بتروحين متى ..؟
ندى : انا قايلة لفهد يجيني بعد ساعتين والحين الساعة ( رفعت ايدها تشوف الساعة ) عشر الا ربع .. بس هو قايلي اتصل عليه .... معك جوالك ؟!
نوف : ايه ...ليش جوالك ما جبتيه ؟
ندى : لا والله نسيته من العجلة ... ممكن شوي جوالك ؟
نوف : اييه اكيد .... تفضلي ..( وعطتها الجوال ) ...
دقت ندى على رقم اخوها فهد ......

في هذا الوقت كان فهد جالس في وحدة من المقاهي مع أحمد وعبدالله ... 
كان جالس وفي يده كاس عصير ... وحاط رجل على رجل .. كان يسمع لسالفه لأحمد ..
رن تلفونه .. فرد ...
فهد : الووو..
ندى : الووو ...هلا فهد ...شخبارك ؟
فهد : هلا هلا ندى ... الحمد لله .. وش عندك ؟
ندى : وش عندي يعني ابيك تجيبني من الجامعة ...
فهد : طيب تكلمي بأدب ... لاهون الحين .. ( وابتسم للي بجنبه )
ندى : يوووه عاد فهد ....انا وش قلت الحين ...
فهد بسخرية : تنافخين ..
ندى بدت تتنرفز : والله مب قصدي فهد انافخ ...
فهد : طيب قولي " لو سمحت يافهد تعال خذني " ...... بكل أدب ....
ندى : فهد عاد خلاص ... كفايه ....ذليتني
فهد باصرار وهو مغمض عيونه : قـــــــولي ....
التفتت ندى لنوف وقالت لها : شفتي كيف !!! .... اللي يطلب منه شي لازم ينذل ...
ابتسمت نوف على شكلها المنقهر...ورجعت ندى السماعة لأذنها ..
فهد : من تكلمين ....
ندى : وحدة من البنات ...
فهد : طيب ترا اشغلتيني بتقولين والا اسكر .....
ندى وهي تسحب نفس من القهر : .......................
فهد : بتقوليــــن ؟!!!!
ندى بأسلوب تتصنع الأدب : لو سمحت يافهد .........تعال خذني ..
فهد : اييه كذا انا ابيك دايما .... خلاص انا جاي ثلث ساعة بس ... (وسكر الخط) وهو يضحك ويلتفت لأحمد اللي كان بجنبه .....
احمد : حرام عليك ياخي ..... ذليتها صدق ...
فهد : هههههههه .... بس تستانس عليها ... يالله انا رايح ..
احمد : انا بعد رايح معك .... بجيب نوف من الجامعة ...
وراحوا كل واحد ركب سيارته ...


ندى اللي كانت متنرفزه حدها من اخوها ... شلون يسكر الخط بوجهها ...لا ولا حتى كلمة مع السلامة .....هيييين يافهييييييييد ...انا اوريك ..... انا اوريك ... أووووووف
كانت واقفة عند بوابة الجامعة .. جتها نوف وكانت لابسة عبايتها هي بعد ...
ندى : هاه نوف .... بتطلعين انت بعد .؟
نوف : ايه ... يوم قمتي انت دق علي احمد على طول وقال انه جاي ..
ندى انتفضت من سمعت اسم احمد ... ومسكت يد نوف وقالت ...
ندى : اخوك احمد جاي ؟!!
نوف : ايه جاي .... محد بياخذني من الجامعة غيره ... تعرفين امي ماترضى اروح واجي مع السواق لحالي ..... بس ليش السؤال ...؟!!!
ندى : لا ولا شي .....
دقيقتين بعدين لمحت نوف سيارة اخوها ...
نوف : شوفي شوفي هذا اخوي داخل ...
ندى التفتت بسرعة ...كانت عيونها تدور احمد اللي ما شافته طول الاجازة اللي راحت..يعني ثلاث شهور ..او يمكن أكثر بعد ... كانت مشتاقتله موووت .... مشتاقة لسواليفه ولضحكه ولزياراته لبيتهم اللي انقطع عنها فجأة ....
نوف : ما جا لحاله .... فهد اخوك وراه بالسيارة ...
ندى ماسمعت كلام نوف وظلت عيونها متعلقة بأحمد اللي كان يقرب بسيارته ، وبملامحه اللي كانت تذوب قلبها ... لحظات و حست بيد تهزها التفتت لقتها نوف ........
نوف : وش فيك ندى يالله خلينا نروح ....
ندى استغربت : ايه بس فهد ما بعد جا !!!!
نوف : وش فيك ندى ؟!!.... شوفي سيارته ورا سيارة احمد اخوي ...
التفتت ندى مرة ثانية لجهة سيارته كأنها مب مصدقة ..... ويوم تأكدت : ايييه صدق يالله ...خلينا نروح ...
وقف فهد سيارته جنب سيارة احمد بحيث صار باب كرسي ندى على جهة باب احمد ........
وصلوا نوف وندى للسيارات وكل وحده توجهت لسيارتها .... قبل ما تفتح ندى الباب .. سمعت صوت وراها يقول : شخبارك ندى ؟...
انتفظت ندى من سمعت الصوت .... التفتت لقته احمد فاتح دريشته ولابس نظارته الشمسية ومبتسم ......

**( احمــــــــد ... 23 سنة ... ولد خالة فهد وندى ... يعتبر صديق لفهد .. خلص الدراسة الجامعية والتحق بمعهد يدرس فيه دبلوم حاسب ... شخصه يختلف تمام الاختلاف عن شخص فهد ... لذلك يصلحون مع بعض ، شخصية احمد جذابة جداً ....)**
*(* وفي اشياء بتتعرفون عليها ... لاني مارح انتهي لوتكلمت في هالسطور *)* 


ندى مرتبكة : هلا ..هلا أحمد ... انا الحمد لله ...انت ..شـ ...شخبارك ؟
احمد : انا الحمد لله بخير .. شخبار الجامعة اليوم ؟
ندى : والله مافي اخبار ... ( وضحكت ضحكة ناعمة خجولة ) ....
زادت ابتسامة احمد وتحولت لضحكة : سؤالي غبي صح ؟..
ندى زاد ارتباكها : لا من قال ... ؟؟!!
احمد : محد .. انا اقول ..... المهم اركبي السيارة لا تذوبين علينا من هالشمس ...وسلمي على خالتي والوالد ....
ابتسمت ندى : يوصل ان شالله ... (وفتحت الباب وركبت)...
فهد : ساعة عشان تركبين ..؟
ندى : وش اسوي .. ولد خالتك يسلم .. يعني ما اسلم عليه انا بعد ...
سكت فهد وابتسم ومشى بسيارته للبيت .... اما ندى فكان قلبها يدق بقووة ...من زمان ما شفته ولا سمعت صوته .... !!!!


وصلت ندى البيت وهي هلكانه ... نزلت هي وفهد ودخلوا البيت .... كانت ام فهد جالسه
مثل كل صباح في الصاله تتقهوى ....
ام فهد : هلا والله بولدي وبنيتي .....
جت ندى حبت راس امها وبعدها فهد .....
ندى حطت يدها على خصرها : ياسلام يمه ...وش معنى ترحبين بفهد اول ؟!! ...دايما دايما هو الاول ....
فهد وهو يقعد على الكنب ويحط رجل على رجل : انا الكبير يعني انا الأول ....
ندى : حتى لو الكبير ...
ام فهد : ولا تزعلين تعالي ... (ومسكت ايدها وسحبتها)
جلست ندى جنب امها ... مادرت الا امها حاظنتها وهي تقول ..: هذا انتي يابنتي تقدرين تسوين شي هو ما يقدر يسويه ...
رفعت ندى نظرها لفهد اللي كان قاعد يناظرهم بدهشة .... وطلعت له لسانها عشان تقهره ...
فهد : يممممه .... تبين تقهريني يعني ....
ام فهد : وش اسويبك يافهد .... انت دايما تقهرها وتطلع الشيب في راسها ... خلك تحس في اختك شوي .....
حست ندى في هاللحظة انها غالية اكثر واكثر عند امها .... (( اكيد غالية .... انا بنتها مثل ما فهد ولدها )) ...........
قامت ندى من حظن امها وحبت راسها مرة ثانية وجلست على الكنب ......
وقعدوا يسولفون شوي ...... في اثناء السوالف ..
ام فهد : هاه يمه فهد شخبار الجامعة اليوم ....؟
فهد : الحمد لله يمه ماشي الحال ... ما سوينا شي غير الجداول واخذناها ..
ام فهد : ايه عاد ياولدي اجتهد ..ابيك تاخذ شهادة وتشتغل ...وافرح فيك ....
في هاللحظة ندى اطلقت ظحكة عالية ... التفتوا لها كلهم مستغربين .. وش فيها هذي .. ما قلنا شي يضحك ...
ام فهد : خييير نديو .... وش اللي يضحك ...
مر في خيال ندى صورة فهد متزوج ... عشان كذا ضحكت ... لان اخوها تحس انه مب راعي زواج وراعي مسؤليات ... كل همه وناسته ... عمر فهد ماحكى عن الزواج وعن الارتباط .. وعمره ماحكى عن احلامه بأنه يكون بيت ويربي عيال ... وبنفس الوقت كانت ترحم زوجته المستقبلية المجهولة اللي بتدخل لقفصه الذهبي ...!!! 
ندى وهي تأشر على فهد وتكمل ضحكها : ههههههههههه..... هذا ...ههههه..هذا يتزوج ؟!
عصبت عليها امها وفهد يطالعها مستغرب ..
ام فهد : نديو اعقلي ...هذا اخوك .... ليش ما يتزوج وش اللي ناقصه يعني ..؟!!
ماردت وكملت ضحكها ..........
ام فهد شافت ان بنتها مصختها قامت ومدت يدها وقبصت فخذها .....
ندى :آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي .......والله .. .والله بتووووب ....بتوووب ..والله ..
ام فهد : دواك .. تستاهلين ....
ندى وهي تحك فخذها : آآآآآآآآآح ...... يمه لا تقبصيني ترا قبصك مرة يعور ....
فهد : ساد .... لازم احد يأدبك انت وخبالك ...
ندى تكلم امها بدلع : يممممممممممممممه .... شوفيييه ....!!!
ام فهد : اخوك صادق ...
ندى برطمت .. وفهد ظحك عليها ظحكة سخرية ..... تنرفزت وقامت ...
ندى : انا رايحة انوم ...
ام فهد : والغدا؟!!
ندى : يالله الغدا بعد 3 ساعات ....لين حطيتوه قوموني .....
ام فهد : ان شالله ...
فهد : وانا بعد يمه بريح لي شوي ...
ام فهد : يالله ...انا بعد وش يقعدني بنوم لي ساعة ...
قاموا وكل واحد راح لغرفته .....

*** *** ***

الساعة 2:30 الظهر ....صحت ندى من النوم ... وهي تحس راسها بينفجر .... قامت متثاقلة ودخلت الحمام توضت وصلت .. وطلعت من غرفتها ...
وهي نازله جالسه تفكر ... ((غريبة امي بالعادة تصحيني للصلاة ... بس اليوم ما قومتني .... موعادتها تنسى ....))
وصلت تحت شافتهم توهم جالسين على طاولة الأكل ....
ندى : مسا الخير ...
ابو فهد : هلا هلا ببنتي هلا والله تعالي ...

**( ابو فهـــــــــد " عبدالرحمن" .... 48 سنة ...مثال للأب الحنون الصادق ... مثال للرجل الكفؤ ... شخصية حكيمة جدا اجتماعية ومحب لكل من حوله ... يعرف ربه ... ولا يبخل على ابنائه بشئ مهما كان سواء ماديا او معنويا او دينيا ..... حالته المادية قوية .. وعلاقته مع عايلته رائعة .. )** 
قربت ندى وحبت راس ابوها ..
ابوفهد : شخبارك حبيبتي ؟
ندى : الحمد لله انا بخير انت شخبارك يبه ...ما شفتك اليوم ...
ابو فهد : انا الحمد لله ...كان عندي شغل واضطريت اني اطلع مبكر ... (التفت لفهد اللي كان جالس جنبه ).. فهد قم خل اختك تجلس مكانك جنبي ..
فهد شاف ندى بنظرة : ليش يبه يعني انت ما تبيني ...
ابو فهد : اللي يشوفك الحين يقول انك ما قعدت معي .. لك ساعة قاعد معي...قم عن اختك
خلها تقعد .....
قام فهد وهو يشوف اخته بنظرات تهديد .. وهي تبتسم له ابتسامة انتصار ... ابوها الوحيد اللي دايما يوقف بصفها ضد اخوها فهد المغتررررررررر....
جلست ندى وجت الام شايله معها صينية السلطة ....
ام فهد : هاه يمه ندى ...قمتي ؟!!
ندى : اييه يمه ...ليش ما قومتيني .. نمت كثير..
ام فهد : والله اني نسيت ياندى ...
ندى : حصل خير يمه ...
جلست الام وبدوا غداهم ..... طول الوقت كان الابو ساكت وشارد الذهن ... ومبين الحزن على وجهه... وكأنه شايل هموم الدنيا كلها فوق راسه ... كل هذا لاحظته ندى في ابوها ....
غريــــــــــــــــبة!! !!....
العاده ابوي على كل غدا يتكلم ويسولف ويفرفش معنا ...لكنه اليوم باين انه مستهم وضايق صدره .... وامي نفس الشي ..
ساكته .... وش صاااااير ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! 
بعد الغدا راح ابوفهد يرتاح له ساعة وام فهد لحقته بعد ما طلب من ندى وفهد ونايف ومنى يكونون موجودين المغرب على اساس موضوع مهم بيكلمهم فيه ......
في الصالة بعد صلاة المغرب كان فهد جالس يناظر التلفزيون .. جت ندى وجلست معه
ندى بقلق : فهد ....
التفت فهد لندى بدون ما يرد
ندى : شفيه ابوي مب على بعضه اليوم ...
فهد : حتى انتي لاحظتي ؟!!
ندى باستغراب : ما يحتاج دقة ملاحظة.....ابوي يخلي اللي ما يشتهي الغدا يشتهيه غصب ... بس اليوم غيير مرة ...انا نفسي ما عرفت اتغدى من حالته ....
سكت فهد شوي بعدين قال : والله مدري.....
ندى : حتى صلاة المغرب ما طلع يصليها ... وامي بعد ما طلعت من ساعة الغدا.. وش فيهم ؟!
سكت فهد وما رد وكانه باين انه سرحان مرة وفي تفكير عمييييق
فجأة دق جواله ... طلعه من جيبه وشاف الرقم بعدين رد ......
فهد : الوووو...
ندى كانت محتارة صدق .... وكانت تفكر ...لكن نبهها صوت اخوها
فهد : هلا والله وغلا .... هلا ...عاش من سمع صوتك ..
ندى استغربت ...من قاعد يكلم فهد ... وش هالطريقة اللي قاعد يتكلم فيها !!!.....
لكنها انتبهت لأخوها اللي قام وطلع برا الصالة للحوش...
ندى رجعت لأفكارها اللي بدت تتزاحم في ذهنها... أفكار تجيبها وتوديها .. 
في هاللحظة سمعت صوت باب غرفة يتسكر ... شوي وشافت ابوها نازل ويا امها ..
ابتسمت يوم شافته جاي مبتسم ...
ابو فهد : هلا ندودة ...
ندى : هلا يبه ..
ابو فهد : وين خوانك اجل؟!!
ندى : فهد برا يكلم تلفون .. ونايف ومنى يلعبون بلايستيشن فوق ...
ام فهد : وعمر اخوك ؟!
ندى : عمر نايم يمه ...
ابو فهد : روحي ناديهم ندودة ...
ندى : ان شالله ....
رقت ندى ونزلت مع نايف ومنى اللي متحمسين لهالاجتماع اللي اول مرة يصير في بيتهم .. اما ندى فكانت تحس بقلبها تتسارع نبضاته ... ما تدري ليش ؟!!......
**( نايف ... عمره 12 سنة ... ولد عنـــــــيد وياخذ حقه بلسانه )**
**( منى ... 11 سنة ... بنت هاااادية جدا ... ومؤدبة وحساسة )**
جلسوا كلهم كل واحد ساكت ..... شوي ودخل فهد ... وجلس معهم ....
بعد سكوت دام حوالي 3 دقايق ندى كانت تحس بالخوف اكثر واكثر .... ابوي ساكت ومبين الحزن على وجهه .... ليش وش صاير ..!!!!!!!؟؟؟ 
كل ثانية تمر تحس ان الموضوع كبير .. وصمت ابوها الطويل زاد خوفها خوف ... 
لكن ابوفهد في النهايه قدر يتكلم وقال......: في شي يا عيالي انتوا ماتعرفونه .........
... * وسكت * ...
ندى خوفها زاد اكثر واكثر التفتت لخوانها منى ونايف ...كان مبين الاهتمام على وجوههم لكن
مافي خوف ...... لفت وجهها لفهد اللي مابين على وجهه أي اثر... لا لخوف ولا قلق يمكن اهتمام ....
كمل ابو فهد : الشي اللي ما تعرفونه هو ان عندكم ..... عندكم عم ....
شهقت ندى وبققت عيونها ..... الكل التفت لها ..... تمت حاطه يدها على فمها وعيونها مافارقت أبوها ......
ندى بهمس : عم ....!!!!!!
هز ابوها راسه بالايجاب ...وكمل ....
ابو فهد : انا نفسي الله لا يعاقبني نسيت ان عندي اخو ..... نسيته ...ولا عرفت اخباره من 18 سنة ......
وبدت دموع ابو فهد تنزل .... كانت فيه العبرة قبل لا يبدى لكنه من فتح الموضوع ماقدر يمسك نفسه ..
ندى مصدومة : و........ والسبب ؟!!
مسح ابو فهد دموعه وكمل كلامه : ابوي الله يرحمه ....قاطعه .. وخلاني اقطعه وياه ...
كنت ابي ارفض ..اخوي ماقدر استغني عنه ... لكني خفت ابوي يغضب علي مثل ما غضب على اخوي صالح ......
خوف ندى وتفاجئها بنفس الوقت خلى دمعتها تترقرق من عيونها وتسيل برقة على خدها ..... عندي عم واسمه صالح بعد .... اللــــه ... عمي .. ..صالح....
كمل ابوفهد كلامه : اكيد بتسألون عن سبب قطاعته .... طبعا انتوا اكيد تعرفون اني انا مدير الشركة اللي اشتغل فيها الحين وان هالشركة كانت لجدكم الله يرحمه وصارت من مسؤليتي بعد وفاته ......
هزووا عياله روسهم بالايجاب......
ابو فهد : قبل 18 سنة صارت سرقة في هالشركة .... وكل الامور كانت تشير ان السرقة من قسم المحاسبة .. اللي كان مديرها عمكم صالح ... وبما ان ابوي كان شريك في هذي الشركة خاف .... لأن الأموال اللي انسرقت ما كانت اموال ابوي لحاله

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

كانت اموال شركاه معه ...... هنا عصبوا الشركاء واتهموا اخوي بأنه هو الحرامي الليسرق فلوسهم ...
وكان في اوراق تثبت هالشي .... فصار خلاف عنيف بين ابوي واخويصالح اللي اعترف بأنه ما سوا شي....... لكن غضب ابوي عليه وخوفه من الفضيحة خلاهيطرده من البيت وطلب منه مايشوفه مرة ثانية ...ولا هو ولده ولا يعرفه ....
طلعصالح من البيت بعدها مكسور النفس ومحطم وما عرفناله مكان حينها ........
سكتابوفهد اللي غرق بنوبة بكاء صامته ...... وام فهد نفس الشي ..... نايف ومنى جلسوامندهشين من شكل ابوهم ......... وفهد اللي دموعه كانت تلمع بعيونه ... مب من هالقصة .. من شكل ابوه اللي يكسر الخاطر ....... ندى كانت في حالة صدمة من هالأخبارالجديدة ومن منظرابوها ......
عقب ما هدا ابو فهد شوي ......تنهد بعمق وكمل ....
ابو فهد : بعد فترة دامت ثلاث شهور كان ابوي فيها ياخذ من فلوسه ويعوضالسرقة اللي صارت بما ان ولده هو المتهم .... بينما انا كنت شاك في الموضوع .....انا اعرف اخوي زين مستحيل يسوي شي حرام مثل هذا ..... جبتلي محاسب اثق فيهوبدت التحريات .............
بعد حوالي شهرين اتضحت المفاجأة ........ كانت هناكاوراق مزورة تثبت ان اخوي صالح هو اللي سرق هالفلوس كلها ......وبصعوبة قدرنا نكتشفهالشي ، بالنهايه قدرنا نثبت ان السارق الحقيقي هو احد شركاء ابوي بالشركة .......... وانحبس على اثرها ..........
وسكت .........
الكل تم ساكت ينتظربقية هالقصة ........... والأثر الحزين باين على وجوه الكل ..
ابو فهد أطلق زفرةطوييلة عشان يقدر يكمل الباقي وذكر الله .. : ......... ابوي بعدها تعب .... حسبظلمه لولده وطلب مني ادوره .... دورته في كل مكان يخطر عالبال في نجد والحجازوالشرقية وكل مكان ... لكني ما حصلته ..... امي بعد 4 سنين توفت ..... ابوي ضاقت بهالدنيا عقب ما فقد امي ...حس انه هو السبب بفقدانه لـثنين عزيزين على قلبه ... وقفتانا بجنبه ..... وطمنته ان صالح بيرجع فيوم من الأيام وبيتفهم الوضع ...... اطمنابوي على هالكلام .... وصرت انا سنده الوحيد في شركته بعد ما فك الشراكة اللي كانتوحولني انا لشريكه ....... طلبت من ابوي يرتاحولا يتعنى لأني انا اللي بهتمبالحلال كله ..... لكن بعد 3 سنين من وفاة امي توفى ابوي الله يرحمه من الضيق اللينكد عليه حياته ... ووصاني بحلال اخوي صالح ..........
وسكت مرة ثانية .....
ندى ما تتحمل خلاص ... عمها موجود ولا يدرون عنه ..... اذا كان كلام ابويصحيح فاني شفته وشافني وانا صغيره ..... وقتها كان عمري ......... سنة بس .... آآآآآخ يا عمي وينك ....وينك ؟!!!!!!!!! ......... انتبهت لصوت فهد ....
فهد : وبعدين يبه ......
تنهد ابو فهد : بعدين ياولدي مرت السنين والايام وانا ماعرفشي عنه ولا اعرف وين أراضيه واذا هو عايش ولا ميت ...... لكن ............... لكنقبل يومين ثلاثة .. جاني رجال غريب في مكتبيوقال لي انه هو محامي اخوي صالح ........ تفاجأت ..... فرحة غمرتني ..عرفت ان فيه امل القى اخوي .. بس فرحتي ماتمت ..
نايف : ليش يبه ؟ابو فهد نزل راسه بالأرض يخفي ملامحه اللي انقلبت فجأة : لأنه في النهاية عطاني ورقة قال انها .................. وصية عمكم ....
شهقتندى وحطت يدها على فمها ... قعدت تناظر ابوها اللي قام يشوف عياله بأسف ........................
ندى بخوف : و.... وصـ ..... وصية ؟!! ... يعني.........
نزل ابو فهد راسه وهو يقول : ..... ادعو له بالرحمة ........
ندى جلست اطالع ابوها ودموعها تنزل اربع اربع لكن بدون صوت ...... حتىلو ...هذا عمها .... 
فهد نزل عيونه للأرض وطاحت دمعة من عيونه ... منى كانحالها غريب وجهها كان جامد ... الكلام والأخبار الجديدة شكلت صدمة بالنسبة لها ونفسالشي نايف ...
ام فهد كانت منزلة راسها للأرض وتبكي بصمت ... وتدعي لصالحبالرحمة ...

بعد فترة هدا فيها الكل ................................. رجعيكمل ابو فهد كلامه ....
ابو فهد : لكن يا عيالي ... ما قلتوا وش اللي فهالوصية ..............
ندى وفهد ونايف ومنى بان عليهم الاهتمام .....................
ندى بترقب : وش فيها ؟!!!
ابتسم ابو فهد : ......عندكمبنت عم ...........
كلهم وعيونهم مفتوحة عالآخر : كيييييييييييييييييييييف؟!!!!!!!!
زادت ابتسامة ابو فهد : اللي سمعتوه يا عيالي ....... عندكم بنت عم ..... بعمر ندى تقريبااو أصغر منها بشوي ......
كلهم سكتوا مدهوشين .....................
ابو فهد كمل : بهالوصية اللي كتبها لي اخوي كان كلامه كلهعلى بنته اليتيمة...
فهد : لــيش هي ما عندها ام ؟!!!
ابو فهد : اللي عرفتهمن الوصية ان زوجته توفت بالخبيث بعد ما تركنا بـ3 سنين ....
ووصاني اهتم ببنتهاللي ما عندها ولي الحين ....
وسكت يطالع في وجيه عياله اللي مبلمه مب فاهمه شي ......
وكمل ....ابو فهد : راح اجيبها ان شالله تعيش عندنا ...........................


هدوووووووووء ...........صمت .....................الكل عينه متعلقه على والدهم ..... هذا حلم ولا علم .....؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....... بنت عمنا ؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

خلوني اشوف تفاعلكم

وردودكم واعرف انها عجبتكم وباكملها

تقبلو تحياتي 
أنـــ محمد ـــوار

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

وين ردودكم شكلها

ما عجبتهم

----------


## Taka

هذي ردودنا والله القصه حلوه .....كمليها بسرعه حطي مليون جزء ....لاتتأخري علينا

----------


## Princess

مراحب اختي انوار محمد..  :bigsmile: 
اخبارش..
وينش عنها من زمان ما كملتيها..  :rolleyes: 
وينش غايبه عسى مانع هالغيبه خير..  
حبيبتي .. بس حبيت الفت نظرش لازم تذكري ان القصه منقوله من  منتدى ثاني حفاظا على مكانتها وجهد كا تبتها 
نقل موفق حبابه ويعطيش الف عافيه  
غــارقــات في دوامــة الحــب 
للكاتبـة : عيـــــون القمر 
بنتظار التكمله...  
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

مهرشاد من عيوني اكملها

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

مراحب اختي انوار محمد..  :bigsmile: 
اخبارش..
وينش عنها من زمان ما كملتيها..  :rolleyes: 
وينش غايبه عسى مانع هالغيبه خير.. 


حبيبتي .. بس حبيت الفت نظرش لازم تذكري ان القصه منقوله من منتدى ثاني حفاظا على مكانتها وجهد كا تبتها 
نقل موفق حبابه ويعطيش الف عافيه 


غــارقــات في دوامــة الحــب 
للكاتبـة : عيـــــون القمرياهلا تمام اني يا اميرة الفرح

ويني عنها اني ما اتعب نفسي واكتبها وبعدين ما احد يقرائها

الحمدلله عايشين بس مشغوله اشوي وسافرنا وتوناجايين وبنروح المدينه يوم الاحد على خيربعد ومافيه وقت

هذي القصه بنت خالتي جايبه لكتاب الي وقريتها وعجبتني وحبيت انكم تقروها بس ما شفت احد قرائها

الله يعافيش

مشكوره ع الرد

----------


## حباً والف كرامة

*مرحباً*

*كم سعدنا بقراءة الرواية وتشوقنا لأحداثها الآتية بوركت أناملكِ  على النقل ولا تتأخري علينا أختي أنوار وسارعي بالطرح ..*

*رافقتكِ السلامة ولا تنسينا من خالص دعائكِ وخصوصاً عند النبي عليه وعلى آله أفضل الصلاة والسلام ..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## بنت البلوش

وين الباقي

----------


## بنت البلوش

ها وين والباقي كمليها لوسمحتي

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

حاضرين للطيبين امهليني بس كم يوم على ما اكتبها طيب او اليله اقعد عليها واكتبها علشانك بس اوكي انتظريني تحياتي لك أنــــ محمد ـــوار

----------


## وعود

*الله يعطيكِ العافية يالغلا أنوار على نقل القصة الروعة*
*ننتظر الباقي*

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

الجـــزء الثــالــث : 

بعد ساعتين من هالاجتماع المحزن والمفاجئ والمفرح بنفس الوقت ......
..................
ندى كانت منسدحة على سريرها تفكر...... معقولة بعد كل هالسنين .... يصير عندي عم ...... لا وبعد بنت عم ..... الله ....... بنت عم ...... واسمها مثل ما قال ابوي
..." شـــــــــــــــوق " ....... الله .....اسمها مرة حلو .....
قطع عليها حبل افكارها صوت دق الباب ....... قامت وفتحته ...كانت امها ....
ام فهد : وش تسوين ندى نايمه .؟!!
ندى : لا يمه .....فاضيه ما عندي شي....
ام فهد : ايييه زين تعالي ساعديني اجل.....
ندى مستغربة : اساعدك في ايش يمه...؟!!!
ام فهد : تعالي نجهز غرفة لبنت عمك ....ابوك موصيني تجهز قبل ما يجيبها ....
ندى متفاجئة : بنجهز غرفة ؟! ..... لبنت عمي ؟!! .... ومتى بتجي ؟!
ام فهد : ابوك يقول انه بيجيبها بكرة ......
ندى وهي رافعة حواجبها : احلفي ......
ام فهد : نديو ... من متى انا اكذب .....
ندى : لا والله يمه مب قصدي .... اللـــــه ....... بنت عمي بتجينا بكرة ... شوق بتجينا بكرة ... 
(سحبت يد امها وطلعت تركض) ... يالله يمه ....خلينا نرتب ....
ام فهد : نديييييييييييييييييييييييو .......شوي شوي .....ما اقدر اركض انا .....
وقفت ندى فجأة .....والتفتت لأمها ...........
ندى : ايه صدق يمه ...... وين بتسكن .... ماعندنا غرف زايدة.....
ام فهد : انا فكرت فيها ..... قلت مافيه انسب من غرفة المكتبة ..... الأغراض اللي فيها كلها قديمة وما نحتاجها ....بنحطها في المستودع .....
ندى : ايه صح .... غرفة المكتبة انسب من غرفة الملابس ..... اوسع ... وراح ترتاح فيها ....... والحين وش بنسوي .....
ام فهد : انا قلت للخدامات يشيلون الأغراض اللي فيها وينزلونها ... واحنا الحين بنظف......
ندى : اجل يالله خلينا نبدا الحين الحين الحين .... ( وركضت لغرفة المكتبة )
ام فهد تبعتها : كل هذا عشان بنت عمك ..... يوم اقولك اول اشتغلي في البيت تعيين .... والحين طايرة للشغل ....
ندى : يمه هذا غير ..... هذي بنت عمي ..... غييييير ...... الله ..... والله ماصدق ....ياليت ابوي يجيبها اليوم .... كأنه حلم وتحقق ..
ام فهد : لا وين يجيبها اليوم .... بنت عمك في الدمام عند خالة أمها ....
ندى : هاااه !!!! وش وداها هناك ...؟
ام فهد : وش اللي وش وداها هناك ..... عند خالة أمها ....
سكتت ندى عقب ما استوعبت الموضوع ... ودخلت غرفة المكتبة اللي كانت شبه فاضية ..عقب مانزلوا الخدامات المكتبة والمكتب وودوه المستودع ... بدت تنظف هي وامها .....
تمسح وتشيل وتحط وتكنس .. كانت كل ما تجي امها تسوي شي تجي بدالها وتقولها خليني انا اللي اسويه .. يعني ام فهد كانت شبه متفرجة على بنتها وهي تشتغل ... وطول ماهي تشتغل كانت تغني من السعادة ...
ام فهد تدور بالغرفة تتفحص كل شي : ندى عطيني الفوطة بنظف باب البلكونة ...
ندى جت تركض قدامها : لااااااااا .... هو يمه انا اللي بنظف وش دعوة ... انا اعرف انتي بس ارتاحي ...
ام فهد : انا مدري وش اللي مقعدني ... كل ماجيت اسوي شي سبقتيني ...
ندى : قلت لك خلي كل شي علي ... كل شي بسويه بطريقتي ...
ام فهد : يعني اروح واتطمن ...
ندى : الا حطي رجليك بموية باردة ... انا بخلص كل شي وبتلقينه زي الفل ..
ام فهد : يالله أجل انا بروح اشوف وش سووا الخدامات بالأغراض ..
طلعت ام فهد عن بنتها .... وندى تمت تنظف ... لدرجة انها كل شوي ترجع تنظف شي نظفته قبل ... ماكان ودها تخلص .... السعادة اللي متملكتها تحركها ... ماتقدر تسيطر على نفسها من فرط الوناسة .... 
ياربي متى بشوفها متى بشوفها .... مشتاقة لها مووووووووووت ... الله بس يصبرني لين بكرة 
بعد ساعتين من التنظيف رجعت ندى لغرفتها وهي متكسرة ... ما قد اشتغلت شغل زي هذا ... كله شيل وحط .... تمددت على السرير وهي تتنهد ....
رجعت لأفكارها .... الحين شوق بتجينا بكرة .... وغرفتها فاضية الا من دولاب وكومدينة صغيرة ...... يعني ماراح تنوم فيها الا لما نأثثها على الاقل بسرير.... لالا ماراح تنوم فيها الا وهي حلوة ومجهزة بشكل كامل .... اجل بخليها تنوم عندي .... الله يا شوق ...انت بنت عمي .... من زمان وانا احلم تكون عندي بنت عم في سني ... وكنت متاكدة ان حلم مثل هذا بالنسبة لي مستحيــــــل ... لكنه تحقق بطريقة عجيبة .. شوق بنت عمي صالح .. اللــــه .... دايما بنات العم يختلفون عن بنات الخالة ..... ليش ؟ ماأدري !!! 
يا ترى شخصيتها كيف.؟!!!.......
شوي شوي خدرت ونامت من التعب .... وكان الوقت حينها عشرة ونص ........

*** *** ***

في اليوم الثاني يوم الاحد ..الساعة 9 الصباح .......
فتحت ندى عيونها شوي شوي ...ومدت يديها بكسـل وتمغطت .... تحس انها مرة شبعت نوم قامت ودخلت الحمام وغسلت وتوضت وصلت الفجر لأنها نست تركد الساعة على وقت الصلاة ... كانت هلكانة ونامت بدون ما تحس .......... 
بعد عشر دقايق تزلت للصالة لقت امها جالسة تتقهوى كعادتها .... جلست معها ....
ام فهد : هاه ندى ...نمتي زين اليوم ....
ندى وهي تتمغط : أي والله يمه من زماااااااان ما نمت هالنومة الطويلة ....
ام فهد : عشان تعرفين ان السهر ما يجيب الا التعب ... شوفي يوم انك نمتي مبكرة استصحيتي ... حتى بشرتك اشوف انها غير عن كل يوم ....
ندى : بحاول يمه بحاول .......... المهم ..... وين ابوي ؟؟
ام فهد : ابوك مشى للدمام قبل ربع ساعة .......
ندى بفرح : والله .... يعني خلاص خلاص ....بتجي اليوم .....
ام فهد : هذا اللي قاله لي ابوك ....وان شالله بيوصلون للرياض على حدود الساعة ثمان ونص تسع بالليل ....في هالحدود ..... بس انت ليش فرحانة لها الدرجة .... حتى انك ماتعرفينها ...
ندى : يمه هذي بنت عم .... تعرفين معنى بنت العم .... كل البنات عندهم بنات اعمام
الا انا طلعتلي هالبنت العم الوحيدة ...... وش تبيني اسوي يعني اكرهها .......
ام فهد : لا ...انا ما قلت اكرهيها ... بس اصبري شوي لما تتعرفين عليها ... يبيلكم فترة عشان تتعودون على بعض .....
ندى : انا من ناحيتي متعودة عليها من الحين ... ماعندي any problem ... ومتأكدة ان شخصيتها راح تناسبني .....
.... حتى انا أصلا محتاجة احد اكلمه في هالبيت ... يعني نسيتي ان ماعندي خوات اقدر اتكلم معاهم باللي ابي ....
ام فهد : الله واكبر .... يعني منى ما ملت عينك ..؟!!!
ندى : يمه منى صغيرة .... ما اقدر اتكلم معها بكل شي ... ونجلاء تزوجت وتركتني وراحت مع حبيب قلبها..... انا محتاجة احد يفهمني وافهمه ......... من بنات جنسي طبعا ....
سكتت ام فهد وكملت قهوتها وندى فتحت التلفزيون .... لكنها يوم شافت ان مافي برامج تستحق المتابعة ... التفتت لامها وقالت :
ندى : يمه متى بنروح للسوق ؟
ام فهد : ليش ... وش عندك ؟
ندى : مب لي يمه ....لغرفة شوق ...
ام فهد استغربت : وش فيها غرفة شوق ؟!!!!
ندى : هووو !!!!... نسيتي ان ما فيها لا سرير ولا تسريحة ولا حتى كرسي واحد ...
ام فهد : ايه صدق ...وشلون نسيت ؟!!
ندى : انا ادري عنك يمه !!! ليه يعني تبينها تنوم على الارض ....
ام فهد : والله ماجا على بالي ياندى ...نسيت بالمرة ... خذا بالي هالتنظيف ..
ندى : يعني ماراح نروح اليوم ؟
ام فهد : لا ...انا مشغولة اليوم ...من العصر الى المغرب .... خليها تنوم على الارض ما فيها شي ...
ندى : لا يمه مايصير ...... خلاص بخليها تنوم عندي لين تكتمل غرفتها ... انا سريري مزدوج ويكفينا ...
ام فهد : كيفك سوي اللي تبينه ....
بعد نص ساعة قامت ندى وراحت لغرفتها وشبكت النت وجلست عليه تشغل وقتها .... وأفكارها تاخذها وتوديها على بنت عمها اللي ماتدري شلون بتصير ... 
الحماس وقلة الصبر بياكلونها ..

*** *** ***

الساعة 2 الظهر نزلت ندى لقت اخوها فهد جالس يتفرج على التلفزيون .... جت وجلست جنبه .....
ندى : هاه فهد شخبارك اليوم ؟
فهد التفت لها ببرود مستغرب من سؤالها : مثل كل يوم ... بس ليش السؤال ؟!!
ندى : سؤال .... اما انا ميته من وناستي .... ماصدق للحين ان عندي بنت عم لا وبتسكن عندنا .. وش رايك انت بالموضوع ...
فهد رجع يشوف التلفزيون وهز كتوفه : عادي.....
ندى عصبت : يا شين البرود فيك ... ياخي ليش انت بارد ... اقولك بنت عمي بتسكن عندنا تقولي عادي ..... طلع ردة فعل على الأقل ...
التفت لها فهد وهو رافع حاجب : وش تبيني اسوي يعني ؟! أقوم انطط لك على الكنب عشان ابين اني فرحان ...
ندى تشوفه بنص عين : مو بمبين الفرح بعيونك ... اقل شي ممكن انك تسويه تبتسم .....
فهد : تبيني ابتسم ؟ ان شاااااااااللــه ... ماطلبت ....( وابتسم بطريقة تضحك خلت ندى تضحك عليه ) ...... ارتحتي الحين ؟!!
ندى : يعني ... ولو اني عارفه انها ما طلعت من قلب .... حتى اسمها ما سألت عنه ..
فهد رفع صوته : نديو .... تراك اقلقتي راحتي.. خلاص مابي اعرف اسمها فكيني بس ( ومسك الجريدة اللي جنبه ورجم بها ندى اللي انحاشت من شافت اخوها ماسكها ... وقدرت تفلت في الوقت المناسب )...
طلعت ندى من الصالة وهي تضحك على شكل اخوها .... من يتنرفز وهو يصير مضحكة بالنسبة لها ...
راحت لامها بالمطبخ واللي كانت تشرف عالغدا .....
وقفت ندى جنب امها ويديها ورا ظهرها .... قالت بحماس : ها يمه ... تبيني اسوي شي ... اقطع شي ...
ام فهد التفتت لها مبتسمة : انت الحماس بياكلك ... لو انك جاية قبل كان لقيتي شي تسوينه ... الحين خلاص قربنا نخلص كل شي ..
ندى : انا عرضت خدامتي ... لا تقولين انت ماتنفعين في هالبيت ... انا جيت وانتي اللي رديتيني ..
ام فهد : ههههههههههه ... لو انك تبين تنفعين جيتي عالأقل قبل بساعة ... مو بيوم جت حزة الغدا جيتي ...
ندى وهي رايحة للثلاجة : والله الوناسة اشغلتني ...
ام فهد : ههههههههههههههههههههه
أثناء الغدا ......
ام فهد , فهد ، ندى ، منى ، نايف كانوا جالسين على طاولة الاكل ...... وعمر ذو الثلاث سنين جالس جنب امه تغديه ...
ندى : يمه ... تراني ابي السواق بعد صلاة العصر ....
ام فهد : ليه وش عندك بعد ..؟!!
ندى : بأرسله يجيب من جرير تشيز كيك ....
فهد التفت لاخته : ليش.. وش الطاري عليك ؟! ... تراه يسمن ....
ندى : هاهاها (تضحك بإستهزاء)..... ياخف دمك !!... مب لي هذا يالشاطر ...هذا لبنت عمي شــوق ....
فتح فهد عيونه مستغرب : هي اسمها شوق ؟!!
ندى بسخرية : شفت انك ماتدري عن الدنيا !!!...
قاطعتهم ام فهد : ارسليه مبكر علشاني ابغاه ....
منى : ليه يمه وين بتروحين ؟!
ام فهد : بروح لحرمة في المستشفى ... ساعة وارجع ....
.........................
بعد الغدا نزلت ندى للصالة رايحة للخدامة عشان تخبر السواق وتقوله وش يجيب ... قابلت فهد اللي كان جالس في الصالة وقالها ...
فهد : جيبي كراميل اوكي ...
ندى التفتت عليه وهي ماشية : لا حبيبي ...شوق تحب تشوكليت ....
فهد يطالعها بسخرية : وانت وش دراك انها تحب تشوكليت ؟!! 
ندى : لأني انا احبه ... ماراح تكون مختلفة عني ....
فهد فتح عيونه وابتسم ابتسامة اغاظة : واثقة انت بزيادة ... توك حتى ماشفتيها ....
ندى بغرور : مايحتاج اشوفها .... بنت عمي واكيد مثلي ..( قالت هالكلام والتفتت عنه للمطبخ )....
اما فهد قعد يضحك على خبال اخته ..... مجنونة هالبنت .... مهووسة في بنت عمها حتى قبل ما تشوفها ..... الله يعيني عليها اجل اذا جت .... 
لكنه فجأة جلس يفكــر ..
ليش انا ماني متحمس مثل ندى .... اكتشفت ان عندي بنت عم لكني ماتحمست اني الاقيها واسلم عليها ... صح تفاجأت ... لكني ماني متحمس ..... يمكن لأني اعتبرها غريبة ... يمكن ..

...........................................

الساعة 6 المغرب .... كانت ندى جالسة في غرفتها ..... كل ماله وشوقها يزيد لشوفة بنت عمها ..... صلت المغرب ودخلت الحمام تاخذ لها شاور ... بعد نص ساعة طلعت ولبست ملابسها ... كان ودها تسشور شعرها لكن ما فيها حيل ... افكارها تجيبها وتوديها وخيالاتها عن بنت عمها ماخذه وقتها كله .... في هذي اللحظات ... دق جوالها على نغمة ( كل يوم في عمري ) ....
راحت شافت الشاشة لقت اسم " نوف " ... ابتسمت وردت .....
ندى : هلا والله وغلا ...
نوف : اهليييييييين بالقاطعة ...... وش هالقطاعة يالدبا ....
ندى : ههههههه ... هلا هلا نوف.... توني شايفتك امس .... كيفك ؟
نوف : الحمدلله تمام ....شخبارك انت؟!
ندى : انا الحمد لله بصحة وعافية .....
نوف : وينك .... من تركتك بالجامعة امس مادقيتي .... خير مريضة ...
ندى : لا والله انا بصحة .... بس انشغلت شوي ..
نوف : علي انا هالكلام ؟!... احنا امس ماخذين الجداول يعني ماعندك دراسة ولا شي ... وش بتنشغلين فيه بالله ؟! .....
ندى : انشغلت بوناستي ...
نوف باهتمام : خير وش اللي مونسك لهالدرجة .... لا تقولين فهد لأني ماراح اصدق ...
انسدحت ندى عالسرير وجلست تلعب بشعرها اللي كان رطب : لا ويييييييين ....... فهد اصلا انا قاطعه الامل فيه من زمااااااااااان .... هو اساس النكد اللي انا فيه .....
نوف : هههههههه ..... لا تبالغين ... المهم قولي وش سر هالفرح اللي طلع فجأة ..... ؟!
ندى : اممممممممم ......بقولك مع اني دارية انك راح تتفاجئين مثل ما انا تفاجأت ...
نوف : قولي تراك حمستيني ...!!!
ندى : طيــب ........ انت تعرفين ان ماعندي اعمام صح ؟ ....
نوف استغربت سؤالها : ايه ماعندك اعمام ..... بس ليش هالسؤال ؟!!!!
ندى : لأنووو ............... 
نوف باهتمام بالغ : أيــــــــوا ....... كملي ...
ندى تبي تطفشها : لأنوووووو ....
نوف : أيــــــــــــه قولي خلصيني ..

تحياتي لكم 
أنـــ محمد ــــوار

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

ندى : طلع عندي واحد ...
نوف : ..........................
ندى : ههههههههههههههههههههههه .... نوف وين رحتي ؟!
نوف بهمس : عيدي اللي قلتيه قبل شوي ......
ندى : عندي عـــم ..... وبنت عم بعد ....
نوف بانت عليها العصبية : ندى انت تمزحين معي ولا شلون ..؟!!!
ندى : لا والله ما امزح ..... انا توني دارية امس ... بس انه توفى قبل شهر او اكثر بشوي...... الله يرحمه ...
نوف : ............................ الله يرحمه .... طيب وبنته ...وش صار عليها ....
ندى : مو بهذا سر وناستي ...!!!!!!
نوف : سر وناستك ؟!!
ندى : اممممممم........ راح تعيش عندنا .... ابوي راح للدمام من الصبح عشان يجيبها ... كلها ساعتين ثلاثة الا وهم واصلين ... اللـــه والله اني مشتاقة اشوفها .... 
نوف : ليش هي عايشة في الدمام ؟!!
ندى : ايه عند خالة أمها من توفى عمي ....... بس قولي الصراحة نوف .... مب مفاجئة انك تكتشفين ان عندك بنت عم بعد هالعمر ؟ ...
نوف : والله هي من ناحية انها مفاجئة فهي مفاجئة وكبيرة بعد .... بس ما قلتي لي كم عمرها ؟ .....
ندى : ابوي يقول انها بعمري او اصغر مني بشوي ... يعني قولي انها بسننا انا وانت .....
نوف : يعني هي راح تعيش عندكم على طول ....
ندى : أكيد .... لانها مسكينة مالها اهل غيرنا ولا ولي الا ابوي من بعد عمي الله يرحمه ....
نوف : الله يعينها ان شالله .....
ندى : اقول نوف .... غيري السالفة لانو اذا تميت اتكلم عنها .... بشقق نفسي ... ماقدر اصبر ..
نوف : هههههههههههههههه ..... اوكي وش تبين اقولك ..
ندى : وش اخبار اختك امل وحملها ...
نوف تضحك : هههههههههههههههه ...... ياحليلها .....
ندى : ليش وش فيها ..؟!
نوف : جتنا امس ... لو تشوفينها بكرشتها .... تموتين عليها ... كبر بطنهاعن اخر مرة شفناها فيها ....
ندى : هههههه .... والله ودي اشوفها من زمان عنها ....
وكملوا سوالف .... وبعد ساعة الا ربع .......
نوف : اقول ندى ترا خسرتيني ..... لي حول الساعة وانا اكلمك ....
ندى : ويعني ....
نوف : يعني ضفي وجهك وخليني اسكر لا تطلع فاتورتي بالهبل .....
لكن قبل ماترد عليها ندى دخلت منى فجأة الغرفة وقالت بصراخ :
منى : نــــــدى نـــــــدى ... ابوي دق قبل شوي ويقول انهم نص ساعة ويوصلون الرياض ...
ندى بصراخ بعد : قولــــــــــــــــي واللللللللللللللللله ..... نوف نوف يالله باي ... شوق جايه بالطريق .. ( وسكرت الخط حتى بدون ما تسمع كلمة مع السلامة )......
نزلت ندى ركض في الدرج وعلى طوووول للمطبخ ..... طلعت الكيكة اللي شرتها اليوم من جرير وحطتها في صينية حلوة وقطعتها مثلثات .... وقالت للخدامة تعصر عصير .... وبسرعة رجعت فوق لغرفتها وغيرت ملابسها ولبست بنطلون جينز بسيط وتي شيرت اسود ..... وحطت غلوس وكحل ورفعت شعرها ونزلت .....
لقت امها بالصالة قاعدة تنتظر ومعها عمر الصغيرون ومنى ونايف اللي كان قاعد يناظر التلفزيون .... واستغربت يوم مالقت فهد .... 
هذا وين الحين .. البنت بتوصل وهو ماجا ..
سألت امها : يمه وين فهد ما رجع؟ .....
ام فهد : انا توني واصلة قبل شوي ....مادري .... مب في غرفته هو ؟
ندى : لا ... من المغرب وهو طالع ....
ام فهد : روحي دقي عليه بسرعة ... ابوك وبنت عمك في أي دقيقة بيوصلون الحين ...
ندى : انشالله ....
وقامت بسرعة للتليفون ودقت على رقم فهد .....
كان فهد جالس بأحد المقاهي مع احمد واثنين اسمهم عبدالله و حسين اللي تاركينهم من فترة يلعبون بلياردو .......
فهد كان جالس يسولف مع احمد لما دق جواله .... رفعه وشاف رقم البيت ...
فهد : هذا رقم البيت ... لحظة احمد .... ( ورد ) الووو
ندى : هلا فهد ..... وينك انت الحين ....
فهد مال بشفايفه على جنب : هذا انت ندى .... طيب مافي سلام .....
ندى : فهد تراي ماني رايقة لك قل لي وين انت الحين ..
فهد : انا مع احمد والشباب في مقهى ..... ليش؟
ندى : وش اللي ليش ؟!!..... ابوي وبنت عمي بيوصلون في أي دقيقة وانت حظرتك في مقهى ....
تنهد فهد : والمعنى ....
ندى : شف !! ... يعني ماراح تجي تستقبلها معنا ....
فهد : مدري بشوف ....
ندى بدت تتنرفز : شلون يعني بتشوف .... اقولك بيوصلون في أي لحظة ...
فهد : اوهووو .... خلاص قلت لك بشوف ... يالله تبين شي بسكر ...
ندى اللي تنرفزت حدها : لا مابي شي مع السلامة .. (وسكرت الخط ) ...
رجعت ندى سماعة التلفون مكانها بعصبية ..... اوووف هذا ما يحس .... مايقدر المسؤولية ..... وش اقول لامي الحين والا لابوي ... بيزعلون اكيد ...
في هاللحظة سمعت بوري سيارة ابوها داخله البيت ... ماصدقت نست كل ضيقتها وركضت للباب .......
فهد من سكرت ندى السماعة بوجهه سأله احمد
احمد : خيير وش صاير ...
التفت لأحمد : هذي ندى ...
احمد : ادري انها ندى سامعك تقول اسمها ... بس وش تبغى منك ؟ ....
فهد : تسألني متى بجي عشان استقبل بنت عمي ....
احمد مستغرب : بنت عمك ؟؟! ... أي بنت عم ؟!!
فهد : اوووووووه .... اثرني ماقلت لك ....
احمد : خير ... وش اللي ماقلته لي ؟
وخبره فهد بالسالفة كلها .....
احمد : وانت من صدقك منت رايح تستقبلها ؟!!
فهد : والله يا احمد ماني بتارك وناستي عشان اروح اسلم ... ان ماسلمت عليها اليوم قدامي بكرة وبعده والايام كلها ....
احمد : صدق انك بارد وماعندك دم ...
فهد وهو ياخذ رشفة من كوب القهوة اللي قدامه : البنت قاعدة في مكانها مهي بطايرة ..

.........

اما في البيت ندى كانت على ناااااااار تنتظر.... وعيونها معلقة على باب الصالة تنتظره ينفتح في أي لحظة ............
ندى : يالله يالله يالله يالله .....
ام فهد : هو ندى منتي بصاحية ... البنت جايتك الحين ... اركدي ...
ندى : ماقدر ياناس ما أقــــــــــدر .... حسوا فيني !!
بعد لحظات انفتح الباب اخيرا .... ودخل منه ابو فهد والتفت للي وراه بابتسامة وقال :
ابو فهد : ادخلي حبيبتي ... البيت بيتك 


تحياتي لكم
أنـــ محمد ـــوار

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

بنت البلوش 
اذا قريتيها وخلصتين منها اعطيني خبر اوكي
علشان اعرف انك قريتيها


تحياتي لك
أنـــ  محمد ـــوار

----------


## الاميرات

*الله يخليج كملي*

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

الله اخليش كملي حمستينا

----------


## الاميرات

*اقول متى يتكملين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## الاميرات

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك كملي

----------


## شوق الربيع

وينك 
ماكلمي
يلاااااااااااااااا كلمي

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجـــــــــــ الــــرابـــــع ــــــــــــــزء



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

اما في البيت ندى كانت على ناااااااار تنتظر.... وعيونها معلقة على باب الصالة تنتظره ينفتح في أي لحظة ............
ندى : يالله يالله يالله يالله .....
ام فهد : هو ندى منتي بصاحية ... البنت جايتك الحين ... اركدي ...
ندى : ماقدر ياناس ما أقــــــــــدر .... حسوا فيني !!
بعد لحظات انفتح الباب اخيرا .... ودخل منه ابو فهد والتفت للي وراه بابتسامة وقال :
ابو فهد : ادخلي حبيبتي ... البيت بيتك .....

الكل كان يترقب هالبنت تدخل .... وخاااااااااااصة ندى .....
دخلت هالبنت بعباتها والطرحة على كتوفها ...... دخلت والابتسامة عالثغر ... الكل ابتسم لها ...
حط ابو فهد يده على كتوفها وتقدم معها بكل هدوء ..... ووقف جنبها قدامهم ....
ابو فهد : هابنتي .... هذولي عيالي وزوجتي اللي كلمتك عنهم قبل شوي ....
زادت ابتسامة شوق ... واشرت على نايف ومنى اللي كانوا واقفين جنب بعض ويناظرونها ببلاهة للحين مو بمصدقين .. 
قالت بصوت كله نعوومة : انت نايف وانتي منى .... صح ؟
ابتسموا نايف ومنى وهزوا روسهم بالايجاب ....... تقدموا وسلموا عليها ..
بعدين انتقلت يدها على ام فهد وقالت : وانت خالتي ام فهد ؟! ....
ابتسمت ام فهد وتقدمت لها وهي ترحب ...
ام فهد : هلا والله ببنتي .... حيالله من جانا .... أسفرت وانورت 
ردت شوق : الله يحييك خالتي ....... ( سلمت عليها وحبت راسها ) ......
ام فهد : عسى ما تعبتي حبيبتي ؟
شوق : لا خالتي وش دعوة ... اللي يسمعك يقول جيت على رجليني .... جاية مع عمي انا
( والتفتت لعمها وهي تبتسم ) رد عليها ابو فهد بابتسامة صادقة .....
التفتت اخيرا لندى وزادت ابتسامتها ..... ندى عيونها ماراحت عن شوق فصفصتها من فوق لتحت ..
وش هالجمال ؟! وش هالنعومة ؟!! .... وش هالبراءة ؟؟!! ......
انتبهت من افكارها على صوت يقول ..
شوق : وانت اكيييييد ندى ....
ضحكت ندى وتقدمت تسلم عليها ... لكنها بدال ما تسلم سلام عادي حضنتها وهي تضحك من الوناسة .. وشوق ضحكت معها ......
استانس ابو فهد على بنته .... حركتها هذي راح تبين ان شوق مرغوبة اكثر بهالبيت ....
ندى بفرح : اهلييييييين حبيبتي .... هلا وغلا ..... عاش من شافك ...
شوق والابتسامة مازالت مرسومة على وجهها : عاشت ايامك بنت عمي ....
ضحكت ندى .... (( قالت لي بنت عمي )) .....
ندى : وينك انتي من زماااااان ... والله لو انك متاخرة شوي ... كان انجنيت ...!!!
شوق : هههههههههههه .... بسم الله عليك ... وش دعوة عاد .. اللي يسمعك يقول مرة مهمة ...
ندى : أيــــــــــــه .... أكيد مهمة ... 
شوق : ههههههههههههه ... تسلمين ياعمري ... وانا مشتاقة أكثر ...
ندى : لااااااااااااااأ .... أنا أكثر وأكثر ...
شوق نزلت راسها تضحك .. منحرجة بين هالعائلة الجديدة : ههههههههه ... خلاص انتي أكثر ولا تزعلين ...
ابوفهد وابتسامته مافارقته : ارتاحي حبيبتي ... اجلسي ...
ولما جلسوا شوي ..... يسلمون على شوق وياخذون اخبارها ...
ابو فهد : اجل وين فهد .....
ارتبكت ندى لكنها قالت بسرعة ......
ندى : يقول انه جاي بالطريق .....
ابو فهد : هالفهد انا مدري متى بيتعدل !!! هذا وانا موصيه ومحذره .... المهم ندودة قومي وخذي بنتنا الجديدة لفوق خليها ترتاح وتغير ملابسها اذا تبغى .....
ندى وهي تقوم : انشالله يبه .... يالله شوق ....
شوق : يالله .....
مسكت ندى يد بنت عمها .... ومشت جنبها .. رقوا فوق .... وهم بالدرج ......
شوق : اقول ندى .... شنطي وأغراضي في سيارة عمي ....
ندى : ولا يهمك الحين اقول للخدامات يرقونها .....
مالت ندى على دربزين الدرج ....
ندى تنادي : منى ..... منــــــى .....
منى : نعععععععععم .....
ندى : روحي قولي للخدامات ينزلون شنط شوق ويجيبونها فوق لغرفتي ....
منى : طيب ......
كملوا ندى وشوق طريقهم لفوق .....
فتحت ندى باب غرفتها ودخلوا وسكروا الباب .... كان الغرفة تفيض بريحة الورد والياسمين ... ندى قبل لا تجي شوق عطرتها ورتبها ... لأنها كانت محيووسة ...
شوق : اللــه ..... غرفتك مرة نعٌومة .....
ندى : تسلمين .... عيونك الحلوة ...
شوق : والله صدق انتي اللي مختاره الوانها ؟
ندى : ايه انا ....
شوق : بصراحة ذوقك مرة حلو ..
ندى : مشكورة ياعمري ....
فسخت شوق عباتها وعلقتها على الشماعة مع الطرحة ..... كانت لابسة بنطلون جينز وبلوزة بيج مكتوب عليها بالأسود miss you .... وندى جلست على السرير...
ندى بمزح : اشوفنا انا وياك مطقمين اليوم .... متفقين وإنا ماندري .....
شوق التفتت لها مستغربة ونقلت نظرها بين ملابس ندى وملابسها بعدين ضحكت .....
شوق : ههههههههه ..... بنت عمي ... اكيد مثلي ....
ندى : جعلني مااخلى من بنت هالعم ..... اكدتي نظريتي ...
شوق مبتسمة : أي نظرية ..؟!!
ندى : من وقت مادريت عنك وانا اقول لهم .... بنت عمي مثلي .... رح اتفق انا وياها .... بس يقولون انت توك ماشفتيها .. يعني لا تصيرين متأكدة ... بس الحين تأكدت اكثر ...
شوق ضحكت : انا اصلا ما حبيت البس شي رسمي ... بما اني رح امشي مشوار اربع ساعات .... وفوق هذا رايحة لبيت عمي ...مايحتاج يعني ....
ندى قامت من السرير وهي تضحك وحضنت شوق : يـــــــــالله .... تصدقين انك نزلتي علي من السما .....
شوق خنقتها العبرة …. وبسرعة سالت دمعة على خدها : هههههههههههههههههههههههه ... وانتوا بعد ...
ابتعدت ندى عن بنت عمها ... ولما شافت دموعها .. : افااااا .. حبيبتي ليش تبكين ؟
شوق بابتسامة ممزوجة بالحزن : لا بس ..... فرحانة ..... توقعت اني راح اضيع بعد ابوي ..
ندى : يابعد عمري ...
خذت راسها بحضنها ... : ليش التشاؤم ... هذا احنا اهلك بعد ... وراح تصيرين بالنسبة لي اكثر من الاخت ..
زادت دمعات شوق وشدت على ندى اكثر كأنها ماتبي تضيعها ... ضحكت ندى وانتظرت شوق تفكها لكنها طولت ...
ندى : ههههههههههههههههههههه .. شوق شفيك ؟!
شوق : لا تروحين ... 
ندى : ههههههههههههههه وين اروح انا موجودة ...
انتبهت شوق وابتعدت ... رفعت يدها تمسح دموعها بسرعة وحمرة خجل توهجت بخدودها : انا آسفة ندى ... مدري وش اللي جاني فجأة ..
ندى : لا عادي خذي راحتك ...
في هاللحظة دق الباب ودخلوا الخدامات مدخلين اغراض شوق .......
ندى : leave it here ….. thanks
طلعوا الخدامات والتفتت ندى لشوق ....
ندى : هاه شوق بتركك الحين تاخذين شاور ... اوكي .... مالك اكثر من ثلث ساعة ...
شوق مبتسمة : مستعجلة ..... لا تخافين ماراح اطير ....
ندى : ما علي منك .... ماراح اخليك تنومين اليوم ... يالله see ya
شوق : .... اوكيييي ...... هههههههههههههه
طلعت ندى وراحت للمطبخ تجهز صينية ... وحطت فيها الكيك وجلاسات انيقة للعصير ....
وشوك ومناديل .... يعني اللي يشوفها يقول انها جايتها ضيفة مهمة للغاية .....
كل هذا استغرق من ندى حوالي 25 دقيقة ....خذت الصينية ورقت بها فوق ... دقت باب الغرفة .... وصلها صوت شوق ودخلت ......
ندى : ماشالله عليك .... خلصتي ...
كانت شوق واقفة قدام التسريحة تمشط شعرها .... ورفعته .... والتفتت على ندى...
شوق : هوووو ....ندى وش ذا كله !!!! ....
ندى : هيدا لعيونك حبيبتي ....
شوق : لك تؤبريني .... بس ليش متعبلة على عمرك كذا ؟!!!!...
ندى : لا متعبلة ولا شي ....يالله بس تعالي سولفي لي عنك .....
حطت ندى الصينية على طاولة موضوعة بين كنبتين ..... بعدين راحت فتحت الابجورتين اللي حول السرير .... وسكرت نور الغرفة .... وتوجهت للمسجل وشغلته على موسيقى كلاسيكية ...... صار الجو بالمرة مريح ...... وروووووعة !!! 
شوق كانت تراقب ندى وتبتسم .... بنت عمي هذي مو هينة رومنسية مرة ....... من شكلها اصلا واضح .... نعّومة بالمرة .......حتى ان ديكور الغرفة تغلب عليه شموع ملونة وبأشكال مختلفة وهذا يعكس شخصيتها ... ياحليلها والله ...
رجعت ندى وجلست على الكنبة الثانية ...... ومدت يدها وحطت قطعة الكيك في صحن ومعاه شوكة ومنديل ملون ..... ومدت يدها بالصحن لشوق ...
ندى : تفضلي بالصحة والعافية .....
شوق : الله يعافيك .... اللــه ..... تشيز كيك صح ؟!!
ندى تهز راسها مبتسمة : تحبينه ؟؟
شوق : احبه وبس ؟؟ ..... هذا أعشقه ... امووووت فيه ...
ندى : يااااااااااا بعد هالدنيا ..... وين فهيييييد يسمــــــــــع !!!!!!
شوق ضحكت عليها وهي تقول هالكلام ..
شوق : ههههههههههه ..... ليش ؟
ندى : اقولك واقف لي هنا !!!! .. ( وتأشر باصبعها على حلقها ) ... يقولي لا تصيرين واثقة ... انت توك ماشفتيها عشان تعرفين وش تحب وش ماتحب .... هو اصلا كان يبي كيك بالكراميل بس انا ماعطيته وجه .....
شوق : حرام علييييك .....
ندى : وش حرام علي .... خليه يستاهل ...... لو تدرين وش يسوي فيني ... خليه يولي ...
شوق : بس لحظة صدق ... انا ماشفت الا اخوك نايف وعمر ... وهو ماشفته ....
ندى : مادري عنه طالع .... وشكله ماراح يرجع الا نص الليل ...
شوق : هو كم عمره ؟
ندى تفكر : اممممممم .... اظني 22 .... وبيتم الــ23 بعد شهرين او ثلاث اعتقد ..
شوق : ااااااها.... يعني هو في اخر سنة جامعة ؟
ندى : لا .... هو في ثالث ....
شوق : غريبة ...اللي مثله يكونون آخر سنة الحين
ندى ابتسمت بسخرية : الاااااا فهد ...هذا مستهتر مايهمه الا وناسته .... و" غامـض " ماينعرف وش يبي او وش ينوي عليه ....
شوق : طيب هو مايخاف انه بعدين مايلقى شغل ؟!!
ندى ضحكت : لا حبيبتي ... من هالناحية هو ضامن الشغل في شركة ابوي .... بس ماخذ الدراسة يشغل بها وقته ان كان فاضي ....
قطعت لها شوق قطعة من الكيك بالشوكة وكملت ندى....
ندى : الا على طاري الجامعة .... انت تدرسين فيها ؟!!
شوق مبتسمة : هذي اول سنة لي ......
ندى : صدق .. ؟!!! ....... كم عمرك الحين ...
شوق : 18 سنة ....
ندى : ماشالله .. واي قسم اخترتي ؟
شوق : لغة انجليزية ..
ندى : حلو !! .. في أي جامعة ؟!
شوق : في جامعة الملك سعود .. بس الى الحين مادري اذا انقبلت او لا ..
ندى : ليه ؟ انت مارحت عشان تتأكدين ؟
شوق نزلت راسها : لا .... انا قدمت اوراقي عليها اول الاجازة .... بس .. من تعب ابوي وتوفى وانا مادري عن الجامعة اذا قبلتني او رفضت ..
حست ندى في شوق الحزن ... حبت تفرحها
ندى : ولا يهمك بكرة اروح انا وياك ... ونشوف .. شرايك؟..
شوق : ليه انت في أي جامعة ؟
ندى ابتسمت : انا معك في نفس الجامعة لا تخافين ...
شوق من الفرحة : واللـه !! ... ايه بس خليها بعد بكرة .... مايصير انا توني جايه وعلى طول من اول يوم طيران على الجامعة ... لازم اجلس مع عمي وخالتي
ندى : بكيفك اذا تبين نروح بعد بكرة نروح ..
شوق : ماشفت نجلاء اختك ؟
ندى : نجلاء ؟
شوق : أيه قاللي عمي ان عنده بنت اكبر منك ..
ندى : أيه صح نجلاء اكبر مني ... بس الظاهر ان ابوي ماقالك انها متزوجة
شوق : ماشالله .. من متى ؟
ندى : من سنة تقريبا ... وهي في جدة الحين مع رجلها سعود
شوق : ليش هو من جدة ؟ ... ولا يشتغل هناك ؟
ندى : لا هو يشتغل ضابط هناك .. واهله ساكنين في الرياض لأنهم اصلا من هنا …
شوق : اها ..
ظلوا يسولفون ...ويضحكون وكل وحدة تسأل امور شخصية عن الثانية .. يعني باختصار كل وحدة تحاول تكتشف الشخصية اللي جالسة قدامها ...
بعد ساعة ونص ..
ندى : شوق يالله قومي
شوق : على وين ؟
ندى : قومي بوريك بيتنا ..
ابتسمت شوق وقامت معها وطلعوا من الغرفة .. توجهوا اول شي لغرفة شوق اللي الى الحين ماجهزت ...
فتحت ندى باب الغرفة : ها شوق هذي غرفتك ..
شوق وهي تقلب عيونها في أنحاء الغرفة : اللــــــــــــه .... نايس !!!!!
ندى بسخرية : أي نايس ؟!! .. مافيها غير كمدينة والموكيت ...بس
شوق : حتى لو ... حلوة مادامها في بيت عمي وجنب غرفة ندى حبيبتي ..
ظحكت ندى وحطت يدها على كتوف شوق : شوفي عاد ياحلوة ..غرفتك هذي نبيك انت اللي تختارين اثاثها ولونها عشان نصبغها لك... 
شوق ابعدت يد ندى عن كتفها وتراجعت وهي تقول : لا عاد ياندى ... ذا كثير
ندى : أي كثير انت بعد ... هذا كلام ابوي وما نقدر نخالفه .. وبعدين هو يبغاك تختارينها عشان تكونين مقتنعة وترتاحين فيها اكثر ..
شوق في هاللحظة حست بفرحة كبيرة تغمرها ... معناة كلامك ياندى ان عمي فعلا يبيني اسكن عنده ... الله لا يحرمني منك ياعمي
ندى لاحظت سرحان شوق والابتسامة اللي مازالت مرسومة على وجهها
ندى : ها يالحلوة .. وين رحت ؟
شوق انتبهت : ها .... مارحت بعيد معك ...
ندى : طيب تعالي اوريك باقي البيت
طلعت وعلمتها وين غرفة عمها وزوجته اللي كان لهم جناح خاص .. وغرفة منى اللي كانت قبال غرفة شوق ... وغرفة فهد الملاصقة لغرفة منى ....وبعدين غرفة نايف اللي بجنب غرفة ندى ... كانت الغرف على شكل دائرة وفي الوسط الدربزين اللي يطل على الدور السفلي .. كان البيت كبير وعلى درجة من الفخامة والرقي ..
بعد كذا نزلت بها للصالة ... وكانوا نايف ومنى يلعبون بلاي ستيشن .... من شاف نايف شوق نازلة ابتسم لها والتفت لمنى ..
نايف : هي انت ... قومي خلي بنت عمنا الجديدة تجي تلعب بدالك ..انت زلابة ماتعرفين تلعبين ..
ظحكت شوق على ( بنت عمنا الجديدة ) .... راق لها اللقب
منى حطت يدها على خصرها : لااااه ... وليش انت اللي ماتقوم وتخليني العب معها ...
ندى : اقوول بلا طقاق انت وياه ... شوق مهي بفاضية للعب ( والتفتت لشوق ).. يالله شوق اوريك الحديقة ..
طلعوا من باب الصالة المطل على الحديقة ( كان للصالة بابين .. باب عالحديقة على طول وباب عالحوش ) شوق لما شافتها شهقت
شوق : اللــــــه ..... مرة مرة مرة روعة .... خياااال !!!!
ندى ظحكت : عجبتك اكيد ... هذي الله يسلمك ابوي مختار تصاميمها كيف تكون .. من احواض ورد واشجار والتوزيع وشكل النافورة .... عاد ابوي ماشالله عليه ذوق في هالاشياء ... وجايب متخصصين بالحدايق عشان ينسقونها ويرتبونها ...
شوق : بصراحة ندى .... تجنن ... مع النافورة طالعة روعة
ندى : تعالي خلينا نشغلها ... بتلطف الجو وبتكون الجلسة احلى ....
توجهوا لطاولة وكراسي في وسط الحديقة بجنب النافورة اللي كان ديزاينها عجيب وجاعلة للحديقة رونق رائع .....
ندى : اجلسي وانا بروح اشغلها
ندى توجهت للمفتاح اللي كان بزاوية في الحديقة .... وأما شوق بدل ماتقعد قربت من النافورة اللي ادهشتها فعلا ... وطلت بوجهها على احد النوافير الصغيرة ... وتمت تتأملها فترة .......

----------


## شوق الربيع

.......
فجأة ............. اندفعت الموية في وجهها ... فصرخت من الروعة ...
شوق : حسبي الله على العدو
رجعت ندى وهي تضحك ...
ندى : ههههههههههههههههههه .... ماقلت لك بشغلها ... ليش قربتي منها !!
شوق ببراءة : مادري ........ جذبني شكلها .... شوفي وجهي شلون صار ... يقطر
ندى : هههههههه ... تعالي اجلسي وتفرجي عليها مثل ماتبين ..
راحوا للطاولة وجلسوا عليها اللي كان الستايل حقها حلو ايضا ...... وكملوا سواليفهم
وهم في غمرة السواليف والضحك …. شافت ندى عمر جاي من بعيد يمشي ببراءة …
ندى : عمــــــــــــــــــــر حبيبي تعال ….
راح عمر جنب اخته وسأل : ندى …. مين هاذي ؟!
شوق سبقتها … وهي مبتسمة في وجهه : أنا شوق بنت عمك ياحلو …؟!
عمر بتساؤل : سووووق ؟!
شوق : ايـــــــــــــه …. شوق … ماتعرفني .. ؟!
عمر : لأ …. ليث ديتي ؟!... ( ليث = ليش ) ( ديتي = جيتي )
شوق وهي تضحك : جيت عشانك …. مادريت ؟!
عمر مافهم : هاه ؟!
شوق سحبته وحضنته وهي تضحك ..: ندى اخوك هذا عاجبني من أول ماشفته …
ندى بفخر : من حقك …. وين تلقين مزيون مثله …؟!
شوق : أقول لا يكبر راسك … أنا قلت هو مو بأنت ..!!
ندى : أصلا هو ماطلع مزيون الا عشاني اخته ..
شوق : وفي هذي صدقتي … كم عمره ؟!
ندى : ثلاث سنين تقريبا ..
عمر : من انتي ؟!
شوق التفتت له مبتسمة : أنا شــــــــــــــــــــوق …. قول شوق ..
عمر : ســـــــــوق …
شوق : شـــــــــــــــــــــــــوق 
عمر : ســـــــــــــــــــــــــوق ….
شوق وندى : ههههههههههههههههههه
عمر كان واقف ومطلع لسانه من الحيا …. شوق كانت حاضنته وتبوس فيه كل شوي …
شوق : عمر عطني بوسة …
عمر على طول طبع بوسة على خدها ..
شوق : اللـــــــــــــــــه …. وهذي مني لك …
وباسته على خده …
بعدها قام عمر من حضنها وراح راجع لداخل …
شوق : ياحبي له …. يجنن …
ندى : مستحي … للحين مستغرب وجودك عندنا ..
شوق : ايه من حقه … المهم يالله سولفي لي عنكم …
ندى : وش تبيني أقول …
شوق : كـــــــــــــــــــــل شي يخطر عالباااال …
ندى : هههههههههههههههه …. أوكـــــــــــي …
وقعدوا على حالهم ضحك ومزح وسواليف …
*** *** ***
في بيت أبو أحمد زوج أخت ام فهد ... طلعت نوف من غرفتها ونزلت الدرج وهي تغنـــي ..
لقت أمها وسهى أختها جالسيـــن بالصالة ... 
نوف : هاااااي ...
سهى : هااايات ... 
**( سهى ... عمرها 22 سنة ... في آخر كورس بالجامعة ... بنت هادئة الملامح .. رزينة وثـقل مثل مايقولون ... )**
ام أحمد : نوف وينك انت من الصبح ؟!... كل هذا في غرفتك ... 
**( ام أحمد " سارة " ... 46 سنة ... تشبه في أطباعها طبايع أختها الجوهرة " ام فهد " .. سواء في هدوء ملامحها وحكمتها وعقلانيتها ... )**
نوف : أبد كنت عالنت .. وش تبيني أطلع اسوي ... فاضية لا شغل ولا مشغلة قلت خلني أضيع وقتي بالنت ..
ام احمد : ايه بس النت مهو بحلا تقضين كل وقتك عنده .. 
نوف : يمه انتي تعرفين كرف الجامعة وشلون ... خليني هالأسبوع أطلع واسوي كل اللي أبيــه ... 
سهى : الله يستر أجل ... ماندري وش اللي بيطلع لنا هالأسبوع ..
نوف : أيـــــه وش عليك انتي .... مابقى لك الا هالكورس وتخلصين ... من قدك ..
اكتفت سهى بابتسامة فخر ..
ام فهد : انا مابي اسمع كلام .. انا أبي اشوف .. ابي العلامات تطلع عالية .. الجامعة مهي بمثل المدرسة وانتي تعرفين ...
نوف : ان شالله ان شالله بس يمه لا تحنين على راسي من الحين ... لسا بدري على هالكلام .. باقي اسبوع ..
وقعدت تتقهوى .... ومادرت الا بأمها تقول ..
ام أحمد : مدري وش صار على أختي الجوهرة ... لها فترة ماكلمتني ...
نوف هنا تذكرت : أيــــــــه مادريتوا وش صااااار ؟!
التفتوا لها امها وسهى ...
سهى : خيــــــــر وش صاار بعد ؟!.... الله يستر من أخبارك انتي ...
نوف : لا هالمرة جايبة لكم خبر غريــــب عجيـــب ... 
ام احمد : احكي قولي ... 
نوف : دقيت على ندى اليوم وقالت لي ... ( ووقفت عن الكلام ... مدت يدها للفنجال بتشرب )
سهى : تكلمي خلصي ... حشى تحكين بالقطارة ..
نوف رجعت الفنجال للصينية : اليوم الجو في بيت خالتي غير .. تدرون ليش ؟!
سهى بتملل : انا لله !! .... ليـــــــــــــش ؟!
نوف : بنت عمهم شوق ... جتهم اليوم ..
سهى بتكشيرة تنم عن الاستغراب : بنت عم ؟!.... ماعندهم بنت عم !! 
نوف : لا طلعتلهم وحدة من تحت الأرض ... بقدرة قاااادر ...
ام أحمد بتركيز وبهدوء وتفكير : أكيـــــد بنت صالح !!!
نوف التفتت لها مستغربة من معلومتها : وش درااك يمه انها بنت صالح !!؟
ام أحمد : لأننا نعرفه من قبل لا يختفي ... فأكيــــد بتطلع بنته اذا هي بنت عمهم ..
نوف تحمست واستعدت تسأل وتستفسر : يعني يمه انتي تدرين ان عنده بنت من قبل ...
ام أحمد : لا ماندري ولا اعتقد ان ابو فهد بعد كان يدري ... لأن صالح اختفى هو وزوجته من قبل لا تحمل ...
نوف : اهاااا...!!!
سهى : طيب وش صار عندهم ؟!... وش قالت ندى ؟!
نوف : ياعمــــري ياندى بتطير من الوناسة ... مهي بمصدقة ...
ام أحمد : خنت حيلي ندى .... والله من حقها تفرح ... نجلاء اللي هي اختها تزوجت وسافرت لجدة .... خلوها تفرح ...
نوف : ماتصدقون قد ايش هي فرحانة ... تقول حلم وتحقق 
سهى : ياحليلها والله ... بس عسى بنت عمها تطلع زينة معها ... ماتدرين بعد وش ورا هالبنت ..
في هاللحظة طل عليهم أحمد ..
أحمد : السلام عليكم ..
ام أحمد : هلا وعليكم السلام ...
نوف اعتدلت بجلستها : أحمــــــــد تعاااال لا يفوتك هالخبر ... بألف رياال ..
احمد : لا اذا فيها ألف انسحب مابي اسمع ... 
راح وقعد جنب أمه ...
سهى تبي تخرب على نوف .. فقالت بسرعة : عيال خالتي الجوهرة طلع لهم بنت عم ..
التفتت لها نوف وهي متفاجئة .. ومن قهرها رمت عليها مخدة كانت عالكنبة : ياحمااااارة يالملقووووفة يالسخيـــــــفة ...
سهى اكتفت بالضحك ...
لكن أحمد سكتهم كلهم : قديييييييييييييم الخبر ...
نوف : تدري انت بالخبر ...
احمد : ايه ادري ... علمني فهد ...
نوف : وانا اللي متحمسة اعلمك .. مااالت علي ...
سهى : هههههههههههههه ... احمدي ربك اني انا اللي قلت له ..
*** *** ***
على الساعة 12 في الليل ... دخل فهد الصالة وسكر الباب وراه ..
مشى للدرج يبي يرقى لكنه لاحظ ان باب الصالة المطل على الحديقة مفتوح ... استغرب انه مفتوح في هالوقت فتوجه له ..... لما قرب سمع ضحكات انثوية ...... ميز انه صوت ندى وصوت ثاني ماعرفه ... وكانت هالاصوات بعيدة .......
ندى : ههههههههههههههه ..... حسبي الله على بليسك ... في احد يتصرف هالتصرف !!! هههههههههههههههه ...
شوق : شسوي فيها !!! .... رفعت ضغطي .... ماتنعطى وجه
وقف فهد عند الباب ..... وشاف ......... ندى كانت جالسة على كرسي ووجهها قباله ... كانت مركية يديها على الطاولة ووجهها على يدينها .... وباين انها مندمجة بسوالف البنت اللي قدامها ....
اما البنت الثانية اللي ايقن انها بنت عمه كانت جالسة وملقيته ظهرها ... وما شاف منها غير شعرها اللي كان مرفوع لفوق......... وانوار الحديقة كلها مشغلة ... والنافورة بعد ... ياسلاااااااااااااام .... الله يعين ابوي على مصاريف كهرب الليلة.....
فكر يسلم .... لكنه استبعد الفكرة .... انا الحين تعباان وابغى اروح انوم.... مالي خلق اسلم ... بكرة يصير خير ..... البنت ماراح تتطير ...
رجع ورقى فوق لغرفته ....
بعد عشر دقايق ....... في الحديقة ...
شوق : اقول ندى يالله ندخل
ندى : ليش ملليتي ؟
شوق : لا والله القعدة بصراحة ما تنمل .... بس الساعة الحين 12.10
ندى رفعت يدها تشوف الساعة : اوووووه .... ياسرع الوقت ... ماحسينا فيه!!!! (رفعت راسها لشوق مبتسمة ) كل ذا من سوالفك الحلوة ...
شوق ابتسمت : نص هالسوالف اللي قلتها ... انتي اول وحدة تعرفها
ندى : يابعد عمري والله .... ( وقفت ) روحي اسبقيني داخل ... وانا بطفي الانوار والنافورة
مشت شوق تسبقها لجوا وهي مبتسمة ... كان ودها تضحك وتصارخ للعالم ليما تقول بس من الفرحة اللي داخلها ..... كانت خايفة ان بيت عمها مايتقبلونها 
كانت تحس برهبة عجيبة من فكرة انها تجي تعيش في بيت عمها مع انها ماشافتهم ولا مرة في حياتها ولا حتى تعرفهم 
شعور كبير بالرهبة كان يغمرها لفكرة العيشة في بيت يعتبر غريب عنها .... لكن ندى اثبتت العكس وممكن تكون بالنسبة لها اكثر من الاخت .... وهالليلة من احلى ليالي عمرها اللي عاشتها بعيد عن اهلها واقاربها ....
رجعت ندى ومسكت بيد شوق ورقت معها فوق للغرفة .....
*** *** ***
في بيت ابو أحمد ... نوف كانت ماسكة الجوال في يدها .. ومن القهر ماعرفت تقعد بمكان .. ترقى وتنزل ... وتطلع من غرفة وتدخل لغرفة ..
نزلت الصالة للمرة العاشرة ... وراحت رمت نفسها على وحدة من الكنبات ..
نوف : أوووف !!
التفت لها أحمد مستغرب من حالها اللي مستمر لها ساعتين ..
أحمد مبتسم على شكل أخته اللي من تبرطم يطلع شكلها طفولي ..
احمد : خيــــر وش فيك !!.... لك ساعة تمترين في البيت .. شفيك محتشرة ..
نوف : ندوووه هالخاينة .... أدق عليها لي ساعتين ولا ترد ... سافهتني ..
أحمد : يمكنها مشغولة مع بنت عمها ... ليش متنرفزة ..
نوف : أيــــــه وانا قلت لها اني بدق عليها وبشوف الأخبـــار وش اللي بيصير ... بس الحمارة جحدتني ...
سهى : ههههههههههه ... تلقيــــــنها الحيـــن ناسية العالم كله .. ولا تدري عن هوى دارك .. 
نوف : أيـــه ليش تسفهني .. لو انه جوالها مقفل ماقلنا شي ... بس يرن وهي قاصدة تسفهه ...
أحمد : ههههههههههه ... طيب انتظري لين بكرة ... ودقي عليها ..
نوف : وانا وش بيصبرني لين بكرة ... أبي أعرف وش صااار ... 
سهى : خللي عنك هاللقافة .... لو تبي تكلمك ردت ... سفهتك معناته ماتبي تحاكيك ..
نوف : الحقـــــيرة هين أنا أوريها ... اصلا هي وعدتني انها تدق علي تخبرني ...
سهى : أقولك الوناسة نستها حتى عمرها ...
تأففت نوف بقهررر ... قامت وراحت لغرفتها ... انسدحت عالسريرودقت على ندى للمرة العشرين .... لكن بعد مافي جواب ..
حطته عالكومدينة بعصبية .. وانقلبت عالجهة الثانية وهي تتوعد ...
ليم ما النوم غلبها ونامت ...
*** *** ***
أشرقت شمس أول يوم تقضيه شوق في بيت عمها ... العصافير والطيور انطلقت من أعشاشها بفرح ... وانغمرت الأرض بالدفا والنور ... 
الساعة 9 الصباح .... فتحت عيونها ..... فركتها بيدينها .... قامت قاعدة عالسرير بكسل..
نقلت نظرها بأنحاء الغرفة .... هذي مب غرفتها ....
تذكرت ... انا في بيت عمي .... 
في غرفة ندى ....
التفتت بسرعة ليمينها لقتها غاطة بسابع نومة ...... يحليلها ... سهرنا امس للساعة 2.30
رفعت يدها شافتها 9........ رجعت رمت نفسها عالمخدة لما تناثر شعرها البني اللامع عليها بطريقة حلوة ... حاولت ترجع تنوم لكن النوم خلاص طاااار ..
قامت وراحت للحمام ... غيرت البجامه ولبست لبس بيتي ... وصلت ... جت تطلع لكنها خافت لا تلاقي فهد بوجهها ....
فكرت .......
ندى تقول انه مايجي الا متأخر دايما ولا يصحى قبل 12 ....
توكلت على الله ونزلت .....
دخلت الصالة لقت مرة عمها جالسة تتقهوى .....
شوق : صباح الخير خالتي ...
ام فهد رفعت راسها : هلا ...هلا والله ... صباح النور ..... هاحبيبتي نمتي زين ؟!
شوق مبتسمة : أي والله خالتي .... مع اني ما نمت كفاية بس احس اني شبعانة نووم ...
ام فهد تأشر بيدها لها : تعالي اقعدي حبيبتي تقهوي معي ....
شوق : ان شالله ... ( جلست جنبها ) .... الا اقول وين عمي ؟
ام فهد : عمك توه طالع ماله سبع دقايق ....
شوق : خسااااارة .... كان ودي اصبح عليه ....
ام فهد : اييه ولا يهمك .... بيرجع ان شالله اليوم مبكر ... الا اقول ندى ماقامت ؟!
شوق : لا خالتي ماقامت ...
ام فهد عصبت شوي : ايا قليلة الخاتمة ... المفروض هي اللي تصبح عليك موب انتي ..
شوق تضحك : لا خالتي .. انا عاذرتها ... مانمنا امس الا على حدود الــ3.... سهرتها مسكينة
ام فهد : حتى لو ... هذا انتي قمتى .... وش معنى هي ..
شوق : معليش خالتي بروح اقومها بعد شوي ....
جلست تسولف مع خالتها .... دخلت قلبها بسوالفها وروحها المرحة ...
ام فهد : اذا تبين فطور بخلي الخدامات يصلحون ....
شوق : مب الحين خالتي ... ندى متوعدتني امس ... تقول ياويلك ان صحيتي قبلي وافطرتي عني .... ليقالها الحين تبي تخلي اول صباحية صباحية تاريخية ... عاد انا مادري وش ناوية تخلي الفطور .....
ام فهد : ايه عاد مايصير تقعدين جوعانة ... روحي صحيها ... خلاص ماعاد الا الخير ... الساعة الحين 10.30 ....
شوق : ان شالله ...
قامت شوق رقت فوق .... توجهت لغرفة ندى وتوها بتفتح الباب سمعت فتحة باب غرفة ثانية من وراها ....
كان فهد اللي طالع من غرفته وشماغه على كتفه .... رفع عيونه وبصدفة تطيح على شوق اللي ملقيته ظهرها وواقفة على باب غرفة ندى ....
عــرف انها مو ندى من الطول والوقفة ورفعة الشعر اللي شافها أمس بالحديقة ..... تنحنح ونزل راسه ...
شهقت شوق وفتحت الباب بسرعة ودخلت ..... فهد في طريقه كان يضحك ... حتى هالبنت فيها عقدة الشهاق ....... ماغلطت ندى يوم قالت مثلي ...
شوق اللي وقفت في الغرفة مذعورة .... من هذا صوته ؟؟؟ ... عمي طلع ........ اكيد فهد .... بس ندى تقول انه نادر ما يقوم بهالوقت ....... يالله ماشاف مني غير مقفاي ........
نست الموضوع وما عطته اهمية ... وتوجهت لباب البلكونة وفتحت الستاير وانغمرت الغرفة بنور الشمس .... التفتت لندى لقتها معقدة بين حواجبها ....... ابتسمت .... وراحت تركض للسرير وهي تصارخ 
شوق : نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــدى ...
ونطت فوق السرير وخلت ندى تطير شوي وتضرب بالسقف .....
ندى كل اللي سوته انها ابتسمت ولفت بوجهها لجهه ثانية .....
شوق كانت واقفة فوق راس ندى : مادريت ان نومك ثقيل .... ولا كان جبت كاس مويه ثلج من الفريزر ....
وقامت تهزها من كتفها ........
شوق : نـــــدى .... wake up
ندى : ................
شوق : قومي انا جوعانة
ندى : ................
شوق بتحدي : طــيــب
مدت يدها وقعدت تدغدغها .....
ندى بدت بنوبة ضحك غريبة ولا كأنها وحدة توها قايمة من النوم .....
ندى : شوووووق بس خلاص .... بقوووووم ...ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوق : الحييييييييييييييييييييييين
ندى : هههههههههههههههههههههه..... طــيــب بعدي عني ..
شوق بعدت وهي مستانسة انها اكتشفت نقطة ضعفها ........
قامت ندى وهي تترنح ...... كشتها طايرة ...... مشت وهي تضحك .... مفعول الدغدغة مستمر .....
شوق نفسها قعدت تضحك عليها .....

----------


## شوق الربيع

.........................
نزلوا مع بعض وتوجهوا للمطبخ .. ندى طلبت من شوق تستريح وهي اللي راح تتكفل بكل شي .
مامر ساعة الاربع الا وكل شي جاهز .... صحيح فطور متأخر لكن كان حلو ومشهي وكأنه فطور وحدة من الفنادق الراقية ... طلبت ندى من الخدامات يشيلونه ويحطونه برا في الحديقة .... كان الجو ولا اروع .... حلو نوعا ما وحرارة الشمس لسا مابعد زادت .... لكن مع النافورة تلطف الجو وصار فيه نسبة رطوبة .... 
بدوا الفطور وهم ضحك وسواليف ..... وفراشات الحديقة الملونة كانت ترفرف حواليهم ...
شوي وتذكرت شوق الموقف اللي صار الصبح
شوق : اقول ندى
ندى : سمي
شوق مترددة : اممممم .... جلستي هنا ... يعني ...ماراح ...ماراح تضايق فهد اخوك
ندى تتفحص وجه شوق : ........ ليش ؟!! صار شي ؟!!
شوق : لا ... ماصار شي ... بس ... احس اني بصير ثقيلة عليه .. يعني موبداخل وطالع على كيفه ...
ندى حطت يدها على يد شوق مبتسمة : لا حبيبتي اطمني ... من هالناحية اخوي اصلا مايجلس في البيت كثير .... من بعد الغدا يطلع من البيت وما يرجع الا نص الليل ....... وبعدين ......تبين رايي ؟
شوق مستغربة : رايك في ايش ؟
ندى بعد ماخذت رشفة عصير : انا اقول صيري مثلي ....
شوق عقدت بين حواجبها : مثلك شلون يعني ؟!
ندى : يعني خذي الامور ببساطة ... easy ... طريقة حياتي وحياتك وحدة ... يعني صيري مثل اخته ..
شوق : يعني قصدك ....؟؟
قاطعتها : ايه .... قصدي .... عشان تكون الاموربالنسبة لك وله free
شوق : مدري احس انها صعبة ...
ندى : لا صعبة ولا شي ... مع الايام بتتعودين
شوق حاست بوزها : مدري ندى .... بس لاتنسين اني للحين ماقابلته ولاسلمت عليه حتى ....
يعني مايصير اطلع لها فجأة كذا من الباب للطاقة ... واخذ واعطي معه ...
ندى : لاتصيرين معقدة ... انا ماقلت على طول خذي وعطي معه .... بتشوفينه اليوم على الغدا وبتسلمين عليه ...
شوق : اليوم ؟.... لا ماقدر .... لاتنسين عمي ... يمكن مايرضى
ندى هزت كتوفها : يمكن يرضى ويمكن لا .... بس انا اعرف ابوي ... متفهم .. ويثق في فهد ..
شوق : ايه بس اليوم خلي الغدا في الغرفة فوق ... ماستعديت لهالمقابلة ...
ندى : كيفك انت حرة .... بس انا اقولك من الحين .... ياما بتصير لك مواقف مع فهد طالما انت عايشة في هالبيت .... راح تكون محرجة لك وله .
هزت شوق راسها : نشوف
شوي وشافت ندى عمر جايهم من بعيد وهو يفرك عيونه وباين عليه انه توه قايم من النوم ... 
ندى : هلا عمر .. تعال ...
الفتت له شوق : هلا حبيبي عموري تعال اجلس ..
سحبته شوق وجلسته جنبها ...
ندى : صح النوم ... توك قايم ...
عمر بهمس : ايه .. 
ندى بسخرية : ايه باين ... من شفت هالعيون متفخة وهالشعر حوسة وانا دارية ...
شوق : ههههههههههههه خليه ينوم وش وراه خليه يستانس بنومه الحين ... اذا مااستانس الحين متى يستانس .... ( والتفتت لعمر )... صح عمر ؟!
عمر اكتفى بانه هز راسه مثل الأطفال ومثل برائتهم ...
ندى : ها عمر جوعان تبي فطور ؟!
عمر : ماما قالت رح كل عند ندى وسووق ...
ضحكت شوق عليـــه : ههههههههههههههههه ... ( وقالت بصوت عالي ) ياحلو اسمي على لسانه ياناااااااااس .... يجنن هالولد ....
ومسكته وباسته بقوة ...
عمر : أبي عثــير ...
كان كاس عصير ندى قد خلص وباقي في كاس شوق أقل من الربع ..
شوق : تبي عصير ؟!.... انت تامر أمر ... 
خذت الكاس وعطته اياه ...
مدت ندى يدها لخبزه وصلحت له ساندويتش عشان يعرف ياكل ... ومدت له اياه ..
خذها وبدا ياكل .. شوي مل من القعدة وخذ الساندويتشة معه وراح داخل ..
اما بالنسة لندى وشوق
كملوا الفطور والسواليف وهم من سالفة لسالفة .

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء الخامس



،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

رقت نوف الدرج رايحة لغرفتها .. فتحت الباب وعلى طول مسكت الجوال ودقت على رقم ندى ..
ظلت تنتظر رد وهي تحرك رجلها من العصبية ... تبي تفش كل هالضيقة في بنت خالتها اللي جحدتها ...
ندى : هــــــــــــــــــلا نـــــــــوف !!
نوف انفجرت : تدريــــــــــن انــــــك لئيــــــمة ولا ماتدرين ... ياحمارة ... يالجاحدة ... يالحقيرة ..
ندى كانت مبعدة السماعة عن اذنها ومكشرة : هوو هوو .... شفيـــك ؟!... كلتيني بقشوري ؟!
نوف : ودي أذبحــــــك ... أموتـــــك ... تدريـــــــــن ؟!
ندى : هوو !!...... ليــــــــــــــــــــــــش ؟!
نوف : ماتدرين يعنـــــي ليــــــش ؟!
ندى : والله مدري ..... وش صاير لك انتي ؟!
نوف : وليش امس ادقدق عليك لي ساعتين ولا تردين يالسخيفة ...
ندى : أمس ؟!
نوف : أيـــــــه أمس .... ولا نسيتي وش قلتي لي أمس !!
ندى عضت على شفايفها يوم تذكرت : آآآوووووووه ... آآآآآسفة يانووووف .... كنت حاطة جوالي عالسايلنت ... ولا دريت ...
نوف تتهزا : " كنت حاطة جوالي عالسايلنت " ... وانا وش قلت ..!! ماقلت لك بدق عليك وبشوف ..
ندى : هههههههههههههههههه ... معليش سامحيني ... امس نسيييييييت كل شي ...
نوف : مالت عليك .... انتي أحد يعتمد عليك انتي ... رفعتي ضغطي بصراحة ..!!
ندى : forgive me .. بليييييييييز ... تعرفيني ماأقدر على زعلك .. 
نوف : انطـــــــــمي !!!
ندى : هههههههههههههههههههههههه ..!!
نوف : ولك وجه بعد تضحكيــــن يالزفـــــــتة ..!!!!
ندى : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه...
نوف : اقول عطيني شوق ... خليني اسلم عليها بدل مايرتفع ضغطي اكثر ..
ندى : شوق في الحمام ..
نوف : شخبارها ؟!
ندى : تهبـــــــــــل يانوف تهبــــــــــــــل !!.... ماتوقعتها كذا بصراحة ...
نوف بنبرة سخرية : شلون متـوقعتها ؟!.... عفريتــة يعني ؟!... يعني اكيد بتصير آآدمية مثلي مثلك ..
ندى : تتمصخرين انتي وياهالوجه ... مالت عليك .... الشرهة علي انا اللي أكلمك والا اعبر عن مشاعري عندك ..
نوف باستهزاء : عشتوو!!..... اللي يسمعك يقول مرة هالمشاعر الجياشة .... !! 
ندى : نوفو اعقلي ... لا تتهزين !!
نوف : عطيني بس شوق خليني اكلمها ..
ندى : اقولك في الحمام لسا ماطلعت ... آآآآآآخ يانوف ياهي تاخذ العقل ... كل شي فيها يهبل ... ماتوقعتها اجتماعية لذيك الدرجة ...
نوف : تراك حمستيني ...خلاص ابي اشوفها ... 
ندى : ليش ماتزوريــــنا .. ومنها تشوفينها ؟!
نوف : انا بصراحة مقدر اصبر ... بشوف امي وبعدين بعطيك خبر .. اوكي ؟!
ندى : اوكي ... 
نوف : يالله باي ..
ندى : بااااااي ... 
أول ماسكرت ندى التلفون .. طلعت شوق من الحمام ... تمت تناظرها ندى وهي مبتسمة ..
شوق راحت للتسريحة ترتب شعرها ... وانتبهت لنظرات ندى العميقة فيها ..
شوق : خيـــــر ندى ..... شفيك تناظريني كذا ؟!
ندى : لأنـــــي للحين مو بمصدقة ... حاسة اني في حلـــم وبصحى منه في أي لحظــــة !!
شـــــوق بمزح : تبيني اعطيك كف ... عشان تصدقين ...
ندى : لا لا مايحتاج ... بديت أصدق ..
شوق هزت راسها وهي تضحك ...
*** *** ***

عند الغدا كان الكل مجتمع على طاولة الأكل الا شوق وندى الي طلبت من الخدامات يرقون الغدا لغرفتها .
ابو فهد : اجل وين البنات .
منى : في غرفة ندى بابا
ابو فهد : وليش ؟ مو بمتغدين ؟
منى : لا بابا ... الخدامة ودته لهم فوق .
ابو فهد : ورا ما يتغدون معنا ..... كنت ابي اتغدى مع بنت اخوي
ام فهد : والله حتى هي ... قايمة اليوم من تسع تبي تصبح عليك ... بس مالحقت وقلتلها خلاص تغدي معه .... لكن تعرف بنت ومايصير تجلس مع ..... ( ونقلت نظرها لولدها فهد )
فهد انتبه لنظرة امه 
فالتفت لها وهو رافع حاجب وببرود : طيب وليش ماقلتولي ... اتغدى في غرفتي ولا في المجلس ..
ام فهد انتبهت لولدها اللي حزت في نفسه : لا يافهد وش دعوة ... مهيب تتغدى لحالها ندى معها ..
ابو فهد : وانت ليش معصب الحين ؟ .. ماقلنا شي يضايق
فهد : لا ابد يبه ... ولا شي
وفي نفسه يقول ( الله يستر اذا هذي بدايتها ... مهو بصاير فيه حرية ) ...
.............
فوق في غرفة ندى ... كانوا جالسين في البلكونة وخلصوا غدا .......
ندى : ها وش رايك في الاكل ؟
شوق وهي تتنهد : اااااه بطني ....... ماقد في حياتي كلت مثل هالاكل أشكال وأنواع .. لذيييذ !!
ندى تضحك : ههههههههههههههههه ... اليوم مناسبة خاصة ... حتى امي نفسها ماقد طبخت طبخ مثل هذا للغدا ... العادة صنفين ثلاثة ... وان كثرت اربعة ... بس اليوم سبعة لسواد عيونك ...
شوق : الله يكثر خيرها ...... اللي يشوف هذا كله مايقدريقاوم.... حتى اني حاسة اني سامنة في الايام الاخيرة .... وان بتلت امك كذا ... اكيد بصير بلونة ...
ندى ضحكت وهي تتخيل شكل شوق بلونة .. بيصير تحـــــفة
شوق : على ايش تضحكين بالله ....
ندى : هههههههههههههههه ولا شي بس تخيلتك بلونة
شوق : الله لا يقوله انشالله ... جسمي كذا عاجبني
ندى : هههههههه ... أي والله جسمك بالمرة خطير ..... لا تخربينه بالاكل
شوق : عيونك الحلوة عمري تسلمين ..
في هاللحظة دق الباب ....
ندى : ادخـــل
انفتح الباب ودخل ابو فهد للغرفة ..... وهو مبتسم ...
ابو فهد : الله الله .... شهالجلسة الحلوة في الهواء الطلق..... لو دريت كان تغديت معكم وتركت اللي تحت يتغدون لحالهم ....
ظحكت شوق : والله مو بناقصنا الا انت ياعمي وتكمل الجلسة ...
ندى : ياسلام ..... يعني انا ماكفيتك ..
شوق تناظرها بطرف عينها : لأ .... انت ماتسوين شي من غير عمي .
ندى تأشر باصبعها لنفسها وبقهر: انا ما اسوى شي يا شوقووووه !!!!!!! .... هين ....
تقدم ابو فهد يضحك وسحب له كرسي وجلس : بس بس ...
ندى : ماسمعتها يبه وش تقول ...
ابو فهد يبتسم : وهي ماقالت شي غلط ...
ندى : افااااا ... (التفتت لشوق لقتها مطلعة لسانها وتضحك ) .... والله ماهقيتها منك يبه ...
العادة توقف بصفي ... ماهقيت ان شويييييييييق بتقلبك علي ... ( وبرطمت )
ابو فهد : يالله عاد بلا دلع ندوتي ....
ندى مثل الأطفال : مابي مابي ... زعلت ... لا تكلمني
شوق تحر ندى : عميييييي .... اسفهها ....شوي وترضى ... عارفتها دلوعة ...
ندى ترد عليها : يازين الدلع على البنت .... ماحصلتيييه ( وطلعت لها لسانها )
طبعا كل اللي صار كان مزح ....ابو فهد يضحك ويرد .... والجلسة كانت بالمرة حلوة .
ابو فهد وقف بيطلع : يالله اجل يابناتي ....
شوق : لااااااااه وين عمي اقعد شوي ....
ابو فهد : ودي حبيبتي ... بس بروح اريح شوي .. تعبان عقب الشغل
شوق ابتسمت بتفهم : اه على راحتك اجل ...
ابو فهد : بعد ساعة بكون صاحي ... ابيكم تنزلون تتقهوون معي ... ابغى نصير كلنا موجودين ...
شوق ارتبكت ... كلنا ؟؟ .... : ان شالله عمي ...بـ .. بس ......
ابو فهد فهمها : الا فهد اللي بيطلع مثل العادة ....
شوق : ان .. انشالله عمي ... اكيد بننزل ....
طلع ابو فهد .....

بعد ساعة كان الكل في الصالة وصينية الشاهي موجودة مع الكيك ....... والسوالف والضحك قايم ......
ندى : مادريت يبه ؟
ابو فهد : لا حبيبتي مادريت .... خيييير
ندى تناظر شوق : شوق معى بجامعة الملك سعود ....
ابوفهد : لااااااه !!! ماشالله ... زين انكم مع بعض ... في أي سنة الحين ...
ندى بسخرية : توها اول سنة .... شف وجهها وتعرف ... ماكنها فالجامعة ... كنها فالمتوسطة مسكينة ....
نايف بسخرية اكبر: هههههههههههههههه ..... من كبرك عاد ماشالله .... ترا وجهك وجه بزر ... لا تحسبين نفسك حرمة ...
شوق نقعت من الضحك : تعجبني والله نيوف ... قدها وقدوود .... كفك كفك ....
ندى : نوييييييييييف ..... انت محد كلمك فاهم .....
شوق تصرف ندى : ماعليك منها نيوف .... من الحين انت محامي الدفاع حقي اوكي ... شكلها ناوية علي ...
نايف : اوكي ولا يهمك ..... لا تخافين مادام وراك رجال .....
شوق : بعدي والله ...... رجال ولد رجال..... والله مايقدر عليها الا انت .... خلك كذا شوكة في بلعومها ...
نايف يتكلم بطريقة الرجال وبفخر : مايحتاج تقولين ..... انا داري
ندى تطالعه من فوق لتحت .. وباحتقار : مشكلة الثقة ..... هييي ترا بيني وبينك سبع سنين فاهم سبع سنين ..
شوق : ماااا عليك منها اسفهها .... قلها الكبير كبير بعقله موبعمره ...
نايف بخفة دمه : صح لسانك شيخة القبيلة ....
الكل نقع من الضحك حتى ابو فهد .... وندى اللي ماقدرت تكتم ضحكتها على خفة دم اخوها.
رجعوا لسالفة الجامعة ....
ندى : عشان كذا يبه ... بنروح بكرة نشوف اذا انقبلت في الجامعة او لا ...
ابو فهد : خير ان شالله .... كم الساعة بتروحون ..
ندى : امممم يعني تسع .. تسع ونص ...
ابوفهد : على راحتكم ..
اذن المغرب ... والكل تفرق رايح يصلي ....
بعد الصلاة كان فهد جالس مع احمد على طاولة في احد المقاهي و باقي الشباب كانوا يلعبون بلياردو .....
احمد : ها ابو فيصل شخبار بنت العم ؟
فهد مبتسم : بنت العم !!!! .... تصدق عاد اني ماشفتها ولا سلمت عليها
احمد مستغرب : ماسلمت ؟!! ..... ليش عــــــــاد ؟
فهد يهز كتوفه بلا مبالاة : مدري ... ماسنحت الفرصة .... وبعدين انا اصلا ماهتميت
احمداستغرب اكثر : ماهتميت تسلم !!!.. بنت عمك هذي ترا ...
فهد : ادري انها بنت عمي وانا قلت لا ... بس ياخي امس يوم رجعت كنت تعبان وماكان لي خلق اسلم .... واليوم ماقابلتها ابد ... ( وابتسم يوم تذكر موقف الصبح ... البنت شكلها خبلة مثل ندى )
احمد : خير... ليش هالابتسامة ؟!!!
فهد : لا ولا شي ..
احمد : فهد ترا مايصلح كذا .... البنت بتحسب انك ماتبغى تسلم عليها ...
فهد بلا مبالاة : والله بكيــــفها .... تحسب اللي تحسبـــــه !!... 
في هاللحظة دق جوال فهد ....
رفع فهد الجوال يشوف الرقم ... وابتسم .... جا بيرد
احمد : فهد انا اكلمك
فهد : فكني من هالسالفة واللي يرحم والديك ...
فهد يرد : الوو ..... هلا هلا بهالصوت ...... شهالغيبات ....... وينك عمري ........ انا الحمد لله بخير من سمعت صوتك ........ ههههههههههههههههههه ......... انا ماانسى حياتي ........ شخبارك عيوني ....
احمد بهمس : فهد انت صاحي ولا منت بصاحي ...
فهد اشر لاحمد بيده يسكت ......
احمد : اروح العب بلياردو مع الشباب اصرف لي ....
توجه احمد لطاولة البلياردو اللي كان مجتمع عليها باقي الشباب عبدالله وحسين واسامة
عبدالله : هااحمد .... بتلعب ؟
احمد : أيه العب ليش لا .... استعد للخسارة التاريخية
اسامة : لا تستخف فيه ... هزئني انا وحسين قبل شوي ....
احمد : مشكلتكم انكم زلايب ماتعرفون تلعبون ...... انا اعلمكم شلون اللعب على أصوله الحين
عبدالله : تتحدى يعني ... ؟
احمد مسك عصى اللعبة .. والتفتت لعبدالله بنظرة تحمل التحدي : ايه اتحدى
عبدالله : نشوف
حسين : انا بروح عند فهد اشرب لي شي بارد وراجع ....
بدت المباراة بين احمد وعبدالله .... ومن اللحظة الاولى صارت المباراة لصالح احمد ... احمد معروف بين زملائه بانه ماهر جدا في هاللعبة ... وهزائمه نادرة .. وكثير مايقولون له زملاه ليش ماتشترك في نادي وتلعب مبارايات بس هو مو بفاضي لوجع الراس .. لانه يلعب هاللعبة لمجرد المتعة وشغل الوقت ... وهالمبارايات راح تربطه وتمنعه من اشياء كثيرة ...
عبدالله : اهب عليك ... دخلتها من الضربة الأولى
احمد يضحك : قل ماشالله لا تصكني بعين ...
ضرب ضربته الثانية لكنه ماجاب شي ..!!
احمد : اعوووذ بالله من هالعين .... كله من عينك الحارة ماجبتها
عبدالله بسخرية : البلا فيك انت ... لا تحطها فيني ...
احمد : اعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ماخلق
ضرب عبدالله ... لكنه ايضا ماجاب شي
عبدالله تنرفز : قهررررررر .... والله قهرررر .... شطفتها
احمد يضحك بسخرية : تستاااااهل .... عقوبتك ... المرة الجاية قل ماشالله
وكملوا لعبتهم واحمد في تقدم على عبدالله ......... بعد فترة رجع حسين
حسين : هااا ... وش النتيجة ...؟!!!
اسامة : تعااااال ..... لا يفوتك ..... عبدالله شكله بيتهزأ اليوم
حسين : والله ماينفع له الا احمد ...!!
عبدالله بتنرفز: ورا ما تنطم انت وياه ...!!
احمد ببرود : ليش هالعصبية هذي .... خل عندك روح رياضية ياخي ..!!
أسامة : اقول عبدالله .... خلاص شكلك انت خسران خسران .... وخر خل ننادي فهد يلعب
حسين يضحك بسخرية : فـــــــــهد!!!! ..... فهد رح شفه غارق في الحب لـــــين اذانيه ..!!
احمد مستغرب : ليكـــــون لين الحين يكلم من تركته ؟!!
حسين : ابد على حاله .....
عبدالله : من صدقك هذا يحب!!! ..... هذا يكلم بس يلعب .... ولا فهد يحب عن طريق التلفون !!!!.... مستحيل .... ماسمعته وش يقول ذيك المرة .... ماخذ المكالمات مجرد لعب وتسلية ... ولا ممكن تتطور لعلاقة جدية
حسين : اللي يسمع طريقته في الكلام يقول هذا من جد يحب ... اللي مايعرفه بيصدق على طووول
في هاللحظة اقبل فهد عليهم
اسامة : الطيب عند ذكره
فهد : وانا كل ماتركتكم قمتوا تحكون فيني وتحشون ... 
حسين : ابد ... مانحكي الا عن تلفوناتك
فهد : وانتوا شعليكم من تلفوناتي .. اكلم اللي ابي ... 
حسين : ماقلنا شي ... بس انت مامليت ؟ ..... حنا اللي كنا مثلك ملينا من هالمكالمات
فهد : لا انا مامليت ولاني بمال .... وخروا بس خلوني العب ... 
راح لعبدالله وسحب منه العصا وبدا مباراة جديدة مع أحمــــــد ... 
أحــمد بأسلــــوب تهديد : اذا ماكنت تبي تصير مصخرة .... أنصحك تنسحــب ..
فهد بنظرات حادة .. وبثقة وعدم اهتمام باللي قاله أحمد : أنـــا أنسحب ؟!.... انا بو فيصل اذا ماكنت تدري .... 
احمد : لا أدري .... وادري انك بعد ولد عبدالرحمن ... بس خايف على معنوياتك ياخوي ...
فهد ابتسم ابتسامة تحمل الكثييير من الثقة ... مال عالطاولة واستعد انه يسدد : معنوياتي دايما فوق .... وانت وامثالك مايقدرون ينزلونها شبر واحد ...
أسامة يكلم احمد : لاااااااااا ياأحمد .... شكل هذا ناوي عليك اليوم ... انتبه ...
أحمد : انا بسكت .. بس برد عليه فوق الطاولة ...
اكتفى فهد بابتسامة ... وبدا أول ضربة ...

----------


## شوق الربيع

الساعة عشر ونص .... كانت شوق واقفة على شرفة غرفة ندى .. مسندة كل جسمها على الدربزين ... وسرحانة بخيــالهـا ... 
ابتسمت لما ظهرت أسنانها وهي تتأمل النجيمات اللي برزت تتلألأ في جبين السما وضاءة ضاحكة ..
كل ساعة تقضيها في هالمكــان تحس بارتياح أكثر وشعور بالفرح انها لقت أهلــها اللي ماعرفت عنهم شي لفترة 18 سنة ... 
بس هذا مايمنع الحزن اللي تحس به يكتسحها في بعض الأحيان لفقدانها الأم والأب .. 
لكن حزنها على أبوها اكثر .. لانه هو اللي عاشت معه مراحل حياتها السابقة .. وبرغم كل هذا تأسى على نفسها لأنها ماعرفت أمها ... الأم اللي فقدتها وهي بعمر ثلاث سنين .. 
صعب أسترجع ذكريات عنها من ذاك العمر .. آآآآآآآخ يمه .. ياترا أبوي عندك الحين .. ولا وين سكن ووين حل ؟!...
الله يرحمكم ان شالله ...
ماحست بالدمعة اللي لمعت في وسط عيونها .. وجفت لما مر نسيــم قوي خلاها تغمض عيونها بابتسامة .... تنهدت .. 
تراجعت بخطوات متأنية للغرفة ... دخلت وسكرت باب البلكون وراها ..
كانت ندى منسدحة عالسرير وبين يديها رواية تقرا فيها من ساعة .. 
شوق : اقول ندى ... وش بلبس بكرة للجامعة ...؟!!
ندى : روحي افتحي دولابي ... وتنقي اللي تبين ..
شوق : طيب ماعرف وش اللي يناسب ..!!
ندى : أي تنورة وبلوزة ...
راحت شوق وفتحت الدولاب .... وبدت تتفحص الملابس .. 
شوق : ماشالله .... متى يمديك تلبسين هذا كله ؟
ندى : بعضها جديدة ماقد لبستها ..
شوق : وليش طيب ؟!
ندى : مدري ... مافي مناسبات .... وبعدين بعضها القاها في السوق تعجبني ومااكون مخططة اني اشتري ... بس اخذها لين يجي وقتها
شوق : بس هي حلوة ... وبتروح موضتها وانتي مالبستيها ...
ندى : ...................... ( ماردت لأنها اندمجت مع احداث روايتها الرومنسية )
شوق بعد ماخذت وقت تشوف الملابس ........ خذتلها تنورة جينز شيك وبلوزة مشجر اورنج واسود مخصرة .... وراحت للحمام عشان تجربها
بعد دقيقتين طلعت.... راحت للمراية تشوف نفسها .... وندى مازالت عايشة احداث الرواية وما التفتت لشوق حتى ....
شوق انعجبت بنفسها وبدون ماتلتفت : ها ندى وش رايك ؟
ردت ندى بصرخة : لاااااااااااااااااااااا ........ مايصيــــــــــــــــــر !!!!!!
شوق فزت من مكانها من الروعة : بسم الله ... روعتيني ووجع .... طيب خلاص بفسخها
التفتت ندى والدموع ماليه عيونها : لاااااااااا .... حبيبها مات ... مااااااااات ..... حراااااااام !!!
تقدمت شوق لندى : أي حبيب ؟
ندى ودموعها سيلان : قتله اللي مايخاف ربه .... الحمــــــــار !!!!
شوق ضحكت : هههههههههههههههههههههه .... لها الدرجة متأثرة ؟!!
ندى خذتلها منديل تمسح خشمها اللي بدا يصب من الدموع .....
شوق : اقول ندى تراها خيال خياااااااال
ندى تغالب دموعها : لا لا ماصدق ... بعد كل هالحب يموت " جاك " ... لااااااااااااااا !!!
شوق : واسمه جاك بعد ..... هههههههههههههههههههه
ندى من القهر الي فيها رمت الرواية وصقعتها بالجدار لين انشق نصها ....
شوق ضحكت : شوي شوي ... تراك للحين ماخلصتي القصة
ندى صرخت : ومابي اخلصها .... بعد جاك تخرب القصة
شوق : لا لا .... الاخت رايحة فيها من جد !!!!
ندى : انتي لو قريتيها عرفتي شلون هو حظ " نانسي " يوم لقت حبيب مثل جاك
شوق تضحك على بنت عمها : ونانسي بعد .... ( وبسخرية ) وش اسم القاتل بالله ..؟!!
ندى تنرفزت يوم تذكرت اسمه : اسمه داني الله يدنيه من القبر .... الحقيييييييييير... ياخي هي ماتحبك تحب غيرك غصب يعني .....
شوق نقعت من الضحك على شكل ندى ..........
شوق : لهالدرجة معجبة فيه ؟!!
ندى : مب اعجاب بس ... عشقته .... وسيم ... رومنسي .... حنون .... شتبين بعد ... ماقول الا ياحظ نانسي لقت لها واحد مثله ...
شوق : الله الله ..... (وبسخرية ) بصراحة .... بعد كل هذا ولا تحبينه .. من حقك
ندى بسخرية : تتمصخرين انت ووجهك ؟
شوق : ايه اتمصخر .... والا انت من جدك ينقلب حالك من رواية
ندى : مو بكيفي .. غصب علي ... قلبي مايتحمل
شوق راجعة للتسريحة : والله من الرقة الزايدة !! .... انسي جاك ذا وقولي لي وش رايك في اللبس يناسب ؟
ندى بعد مامسحت عيونها من الدموع : ايه يناسب
شوق : وليش تقولينها ببرود ؟
ندى رجعت دموعها : مااقدر انسى جاك مااقدر ... ونانسي وش بيصير فيها اذا درت ... ( وفزت كأنها تذكرت شي ) .... ايه والله وش بيصير فيها ؟!!!!!!!..
ركضت للرواية ولقطتها ودورت عالصفحة اللي وصلت لها وراحت للمكتب وجلست تكمل الاحداث
شوق تكلم نفسها : عسى مايصير في نانسي شي وتنهبل ندى ... خبلة !!!!
راحت شوق للحمام تغير ......... بعد شوي طلعت وكان التلفون يرن اللي قامت ندى ترد عليه
ندى رفعت السماعة : الوو
..... : السلام عليكم
ندى فز قلبها من مكانه وكانها عرفت الصوت
ندى : وعليكم السلام ياهلا
..... : شخبارك ندى ؟
ندى قلبها بدى يدق طبول : انا .. الحمد لله بخير ... شخبارك انت يا أحمد ؟
شوق انتبهت لندى ووجهها اللي بدى يقلب احمر واصفر وازرق .... شفيها هذي مرتبكة
احمد : انا الحمد لله بخير وعافية ... مستانسة ؟
ندى انقلب وجهها مرة وحدة .... ليكون انه داري اني مستانسة عشاني سمعت صوته
ندى : انا؟!! .... ليش ؟!!
احمد : وليش بعد .... موب انت مستانسة ان بنت عمك معك في البيت ؟ تونسك بدال الطقاق والمضارب مع فهد ..
ندى في نفسها تقول .. (( حسبي الله عليك يافهيد فضحتني عند الله وخلقه )) : ومن قالك ؟
احمد : من غيره ... فهد ...
ندى : ايه صح ... آآآآ .... طيب احمد ماطول عليك .. تبي احد ؟
احمد بمزح : افااااااا ..... مليتي مني ماتبين تكلميني
ندى بدون ماتحس : لا والله مامليت ... بس.. ( عضت على شفايفها لا يفلت بكلام يفضحها )
وما سمعت الا ضحكته العالية بالجهة الثانية ... اللي ذوبتها مرررررررة وحدة .... (( ياربي شقلت انا ... الله ياخذ ابليس .... ))
احمد : شفيك ندى امزح ....
ندى ودموعها في عيونها من الحيا : لا عادي ..
احمد : طيب ممكن اكلم فهد
ندى : ليش ؟ مادقيت على جواله ؟
احمد : دقيت بس مقفل ....
ندى : طيب لحظة شوي ... وحطته عالانتظار
قامت ندى تركض وفتحت الباب بسرعة ... وشوق مستغربة .. 
وش هالمكالمة اللي قلبت ندى لالوان !!!!!! 
ندى نزلت تحت بسرعة لقت امها قاعدة مع عمر ومنى ....
ندى : يمه فهد رجع ؟
ام فهد : ايه رجع قبل ربع ساعة
ندى : طيب وينه هو... في غرفته ؟
ام فهد : ايه رقى قبل خمس دقايق
رجعت ندى لفوق ركض ودقات قلبها مابعد هدت .... دقت باب غرفة فهد ...
فتح فهد الباب : نعم ..
ندى : احمد يبيك عالتلفون
فهد : احمد ؟... وليش مادق عالجوال
ندى : ماادري يقول ان جوالك مقفل
تذكر فهد : اه صح ... طيب خلاص
قفل الباب وندى رجعت لغرفتها وهي سرحااااانة في احمد وصوته وضحكته .... ياربي من زمان عنه ..
دخلت للغرفة وسكرت الباب ... مشت للبلكونة وفتحت بابها وطلعت وبالها مب معها .....
قعدت على كرسي ... وشوق تناظرها باستغراب ..!!!
وش اللي قلب حالها هذي .... توها قبل شوي دموعها اربع اربع ..... وش صار لها الحين ...... راحت لها وقعدت على كرسي قبالها ....
كانت ندى تناظرالقمر اللي اليوم كان مكتمل .... وعيونها اللي كلها احلام ....
شوق عقدت بين حواجبها .... شفيها هذي اللي يشوفها يقول غارقة في الحب ... لا يكون صدق حبت " جاك " ذا !!!
شوق : ندى ..
ندى :..........
شوق : ندى ...... هوو !! ...... نـــــدى
ندى انتبهت : هاا ... نعم ...
شوق : لا لا .... حالتك صدق صدق يرثى لها ...
ندى : حالتي؟ ... مافيني شي
شوق : علي انا ؟ ..... توك قبل خمس دقايق تصيحين ... الحين انقلبت
ندى تحاول ترقع الموضوع : لا ابد مافيني شي ....
شوق بابتسامة خبيثة : وليش قبل شوي انقلبت الوانك
ندى ارتبكت : متى ؟
شوق : تو في التلفون .... من اللي كلم ؟
ندى : آآآ ... هذي وحدة تبغى امي
شوق زادت ابتسامتها الخبيثة : ايه بس انا سمعتك تقولين احمــد !!
ندى : احمد ؟ .... ايه .. آآآ .. هو اللي داق يبي امي تكلم خالتي ..
شوق : خالتك ؟!! .... يعني هو ولد خالتك ..
ندى : ايه ...
شوق : طيب ماقلتي لي ... ليش انقلبت الوانك ... والوجه اعتفس ؟
ندى بدت تعصب : يوووه يا شوق ... كل السالفة اني ماشفته ولا سمعت صوته من زمان ... وقام يسلم .. وانا ارد ... بس
شوق تسوي نفسها وكأنها فهمت وهي مب مقتنعة: ااهاا .... طيب ليش عصبت .. مجرد سؤال
ندى : ما عصبت ولا شي .... قومي نتعشى تراني جوعانة ...
طلعوا من البلكونة ويوم جو بيطلعون من الغرفة ....
شوق : اقول ندى اخوك بيتعشى معنا ؟
ندى : ايه موجود .... اكيد بيتعشى معنا
شوق : اجل لا لا هونت مابي عشا
ندى : وبعدين معك انتي ... وش قلت لك قبل
شوق : مااقدر ياختي مااقدر
ندى : اقول بلا دلع ويالله معي ...
ومسكتها من يدها وسحبتها معها برا الغرفة ومشوا نازلين للصالة ....
شوق : ندى اتركي يدي .... مااقدر
ندى : لا بتقدرين ....
شوق : طيب عمي موبراضي .... خلينا نتعشى بالغرفة
ندى : مافيه ... تحت يعني تحت
شوق : يووووه ندى عاد لا تصيرين نشبة !!!
ندى : شششش .... ولا كلمة
وصلوا تحت للصالة اللي كانوا كلهم مجتمعين الا فهد وابو فهد
ندى : يمه متى العشى ؟
ام فهد : شوي عشر دقايق لين يوصل ابوك ...
ندى وهي تناظر شوق : وفهد وينه مهوب متعشي ؟
ام فهد : لا فهد طلب نجيب عشاه عنده في الغرفة فوق
ندى التفتت لشوق اللي كانت حاطه يدها على قلبها من الفرحة .... تمت ندى تشوفها بنظرات تقول سلمت منها هالمرة .....
شوي ووصل ابو فهد اللي من دخل ركض له عمر الصغيرون فرحان بشوفة ابوه ...
على العشا .......
كان الكل جالس على طاولة الاكل الا فهد مثل ماانتو عارفين ..... والضحك بيكسر جدران الصالة
نايف : أي يبه .... ماشفت وشلون هزأت شوق ندى اليوم العشا عالبلاي ستيشن .... بصراحة نكبة في تاريخ ندى
ندى : لا هزأتني ولا شي ..... انتوا اللي حاطين لعبة صعبة
نايف : لا مهي بصعبة .... وش معنى شوق عرفت تلعبها .. انت زلابة ماتعرفين تلعبين
ندى : لا حبيبي تلقاها لعبتها قبل كذا ... بس تمثل علينا
شوق كانت ميتة ضحك على نايف الخبل : هههههههههههههه.... والله هذي اول مرة العب فيها البلاي ستيشن بكبره
نايف وهو يشوف ندى بنظرات سخرية : شفتي الموهبة .... موب انتي اللي قاعد اعلمك شهر شلون تمسكين يد الكمبيوتر ...
شوق فقدت سيطرتها : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه !!!
ندى تنرفزت ..... بعد معد الا هي يجي ذا البزر على اخر عمري ويقول رايه في لعبي
ندى : ترا ان ما انطميت وصكيت ثمك ... ترا والله بهالصحن على راسك
نايف : ترا عادي الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة
ندى : نوييييييييف ..... انت وبعدين معك .... ماتحب الا الفضايــــح !!
ابو فهد : خلاص نايف كمل عشاك وانت ساكت ...
ندى : احسن ماينفع لك الا ابوي
شوق : هههههههههههههههه .... ندى لا تحطين عقلك بعقله
نايف : شفيه عقلي ؟ .... سليم والحمد لله
شوق : لا ابد مافيه شي ..... بس الله يخليك لا تقلب علي ... بعدين وشلون بفتك
ابوفهد : اجل وين فهد ؟ .... مابعد جا ؟
شوق اللي كانت بتدخل اللقمة وقفت ... ندى تشوفها وهي تبتسم
ام فهد : فوق في غرفته
ابوفهد : وليش؟ مايبي يتعشا ..
ام فهد : لا .... طلب نوديله عشاه فوق عنده بالغرفة ..... مثل ماانت عارف مايصير ....
قاطعها ابوفهد وهو يهز راسه وفاهم وش تقصد ...
الكل بقى ساكت وكمل عشاه ....
فوق في غرفة فهد اللي كان يتكلم بالتلفون ويتعشى .......
فهد : متى بيروحون ؟
احمد : يمكن بكرة الثلاثاء .... بيقعدون يومين هناك وبيرجعون الجمعة
فهد : بصراحة مالي خلق الشرقية الحين .... نسيت ان حنا رايحين لها ثلاث مرات بالاجازة ... ماملوا ؟!
احمد : حتى انا ... اعتذرت منهم ... مالنا راجعين منها اسبوعين ...
فهد : قلهم ان فهد مو برايح ..
احمد : خلاص اوكي ... الا انت وش تسوي الحين ؟!
فهد : اتعشى ...
احمد : وليش تقولها من غير نفس ..
فهد : بلاني اتعشى لحالي في غرفتي قدام اربع جدران
احمد بمزح : ههههههههههههه .... وليش ؟ .... مقاطع اهلك ؟
فهد متنرفز : لأ .... لان البرنسيسة بنت العم تتعشى معهم تحت ..
احمد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه ... وليش انت متنرفز ؟
فهد : متنرفز لان حتى دخلة بيتي لازم اتنحنح فيها ...!!!
احمد : هد شوي... ترا الموضوع مايستاهل ...!!
فهد : اذا هذا مايستاهل وش اللي يستاهل اجل ... 
احمد : خلك من هالموضوع وقلي ... للحين ماسلمت عليهــا ؟
فهد رفع صوته : ترا بذيتـني بهالسالفة ..... خلاص ماني بمسلم ... ماني بمسلم ارتحت الحين ..
احمد : اوووووه.... ليش كل هالعصبية ... هد شوي ..!!!
فهد : اوووف .... قلت لك مــابي اسلم عليها يعني مــابي ... فكـــني عــاد !!!
احمد : اقول مع السلامة لا تدخل علي من سماعة التلفون وتذبحني
فهد من غير نفس : يكون احسن بعد ... مع السلامة
وسكر......... 
رمى جواله عالسرير بنرفزة ودخل الملعقة في ثمه وهو يتأفف ....
*** *** ***

----------


## شوق الربيع

صباح الثلاثاء ...
شوق كانت طالعة من الحمام ........ راحت للتسريحة تسرح شعرها .... ولما خلصت التفتت لندى اللي محتلة كل السرير ونايمة احلى نومة...
شوق : ندى ...... ندى يالله قومي
ندى : مممممم ... خليني شوق ماشبعت نوم
شوق : وانا وش علي منك اذا شبعت ولا لا ...... قومي يالله بنتأخر
ندى : يوووه شوق تونا ....
شوق : أي تونا الساعة الحين تسع .... قومي عاد
ندى لفت وجهها للجهة الثانية ولا عبرتها....
شوق : هيييييين ... !!!
راحت للحمام وخذت كاس مويه من الحنفية ... ومشت لندى بدون ماتحس .....
رفعت الكاس فوق راسها وميلته لين انكب نصه على وجهها ........
ندى صرخت : اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه .......... باااااارد
شوق : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..... لما اقولك قومي قومي
قامت ندى بسرعة تبي تنتقم .... لكن شوق كانت أسرع منها فتحت الباب بسرعة وركضت نازلة وهي ميتة ضحك ....
ندى اللي كانت واقفة عند باب غرفتها : هييييييييين يا شوق مردودة لك .... بس استني ..!!
دخلت واردعت بالباب
دخلت شوق للصالة وهي ماسكة فمها من الضحك .... شافتها ام فهد وابتسمت بدورها
ام فهد : خير ياشوق .... تضحكين وصوت ندى يلعلـع ...شفيكم ؟
شوق : هذي ياخالتي عيت تقوم .. فسويت فيها مقلب وجبت لها كاس مويه وصبيته فوق راسها
ام فهد : ههههههههههههههههه .... تستاهل ماينفع معها الا انتي
شوق : والحين ابي اروح اجيب عبايتي .... نسيتها فوق بالغرفة بس اخاف تصيدني وتصفقني !!
بعد حوالي عشر دقايق نزلت ندى لابسة عبايتها والطرحة على كتفها ...
دخلت الصالة : صباح الخير ...
ام فهد وشوق : صباح النور
توجه كلامها لشوق : ولك عين تردين بعد ..؟!
حطت شوق يدها على فمها تضحك
تقدمت لها ندى ورمت العباية والشنطة في وجهها
ندى : خذي عبايتك وشنطتك ... يالدبا
ام فهد : حرام عليك شوق مو بدبا
ندى : الا دبا ونص ..
ام فهد : تبين فطور ياندى ؟
ندى : اييييييه .... ابي كوب نسكافيه امخمخ بها راسي بعد اللي سوته فيني ذي ( وتأشر بيدها على شوق )
ام فهد : كل شي على طاولة الأكل روحي
راحت ندى للطاولة
ام فهد : وانت بعد ياشوق روحي كلي لك شي
شوق : ان شالله
قعدت شوق على كرسي مقابل لندى ... ندى اللي صبت لها كوب نسكافيه رفعت راسها لشوق
ندى : تبيني اسبحك بهالكوب عشان تتأدبين
شوق رجعت لها نوبة الضحك : هههههههههههههههههههههه
ندى : لا تضحكين .... وعندك وجه بعد !!
قامت شوق وهي تضحك وراحت لندى وعطتها بوسة على خدها ..
شوق : لا تزعلين ... sooooooorry … I'm sooorry
ندى : ............
شوق تمزح : يالله عاااااد .... ارضي علي .... ما اكررها مرة ثانية
ندى : ............
شوق خذتلها كاس مويه موجود عالطاولة : تبيني اسبح نفسي بكاس هالمويه عشان ترضين
ندى : لا مايحتاج ... كملي فطورك بس
شوق : يعني راضية علي
ندى ابتسمت : وانا اقدر ازعل
شوق ضحكت : يابعد قلبي انتي ...
وعطتها بوسة طوييييييييييييييييييييلة
ندى تضحك : خلاص عاد ... خليني اكمل ولا بنتأخر
رجعوا كملوا الفطور ولما خلصوا قاموا .... ولبست شوق عبايتها وطلعوا
في السيارة ..... الساعة تسع ونص ... السيارة كانت تمشي متوجهة لجامعة الملك سعود ..
شوق : والله اني خايفة ياندى ...
ندى : وليش خايفة ؟
شوق : اخاف اكون ما انقبلت
ندى : لا تخافين .... انت كم نسبتك ؟
شوق تفكر : مممم ... حوالي سبعة وتسعين بالمية
ندى : لا اجل مقبولة مقبولة ... نسبتك بالمرة زينة
شوق : ان شالله ..
وصلوا للجامعة .... ونزلوا يسألون عن اسم شوق
بعد ساعة الا ربع رجعوا ..... ركبوا السيارة راجعين للبيت
في نص الطريق
ندى : اقول شوق تبين دونات
شوق : الحين ؟
ندى : أي الحين ... مشتهيتها
شوق : good idea
ندى : حلو .... قاسم 
قاسم : نأم ماما
ندى : وقف عند بيت الدونات
قاسم : اوكي
ندى : وش تبين ؟..suger or chocolate
شوق : لا خليها suger
وصلوا لبيت الدونات .....
ندى : خذ قاسم هذي 50 .... جيب 8 حبات دونات بالـ suger و2 بيبسي
قاسم : اوكي
نزل قاسم يجيب اللي يبونه ... وبعد خمس دقايق رجع ومشوا للبيت .. تمت شوق تتأمل الشوارع ..
شوق : أقول ندى ..
ندى : هلا ...
شوق : مبين ان الرياض حلوة ..!!
ندى : هههههههههههه ... اكيد حلوة ... 
شوق : والله اتكلم من جد ... أنا اول مرة ترا أجي للرياض ..
ندى التفتت لها متفاجأة : معقولة اول مرة ؟!
شوق : والله ... كل حياتي كانت في الشرقية ... بين الدمام والخبر ..
ندى : طيب ليش ؟!
شوق : حنا وابوي كنا عايشين بالخبر... وبعض الاحيان نروح للدمام نزور خالتي .. اللي هي خالة امي ...
ندى : اها ... الرياض حلوة بس اللي يخرب عليها جوها الحار بالصيف ... 
شوق ابتسمت وهي تتامل مسقط رأسها اللي رحلت عنها من قبل لا تنخلق ... سعيدة بعودتها لها برغم كل الأحزان اللي عاشتها من قبل ...

كانت ام فهد جالسة بالصالة لما دخلوا ندى وشوق ..
ندى وشوق : السلام عليكم
ام فهد : وعليكم السلام
فسخوا الطرح وجلسوا على الكنب
ام فهد : ها بشروا
ندى : لا الحمد لله مقبولة .... وأول المقبولات بعد
ام فهد : زين الحمد لله ... مبروك
شوق : الله يبارك فيك خالتي
ندى : يمه هذي شكلها دافووورة ماينخاف عليها
ام فهد : قولي ماشالله .... لا تصكين البنت بعين
ندى : وش دعوة يمه ... عيني باردة مب حارة
ام فهد : والله مايندرى ....
شوق وهي تشوف ندى بطرف عينها ومبتسمة : لا تخافين علي خالتي .... أنا مداومة على الأذكار و المعوذات...
ندى : ايه شفتي يمه .... يعني لا تخافين
ام فهد : المهم وش جايبن معكم؟
ندى: هذي دونات ... تبين تذوقين ؟
ام فهد : عطينيي اكلها مع القهوة
ندى ضحكت : ههههههههههههه .... يمه هذي ياكلونها مع الشاهي.. مع البيبسي.. مع العصير مو بمع القهوة
ام فهد : وانت وش عليك مني .... اكلها ان شالله لو مع المويه ..!!
شوق وندى ضحكوا
ندى : يمه مع الموية مرة وحدة ... ما تحسين بطعمها بعدين
ام فهد : وانت وش دخلك .... انا اللي باكل ولا انتي
ندى : هههههههههههههههههه .... يمه ترا شرب الموية مع هالاشياء يتفخ البطن ... وتصيرين بعدها بلونة ... وبعدين يدور ابوي غيرك
ام فهد عصبت : فال الله ولا فالك ... حسبي الله على عدوك ... جيبي الكيس
سحبت الكيس من يد ندى وخذتلها دونه
شوق اللي كانت تضحك : ماعليك منها خالتي .... كلامها كله خرابيط 
ام فهد : وانا دارية ... مايحتاج احد يعلمني
ندى : شفتي شوق ... امي مثقفة
في هاللحظة ... سمعوا صوت احد يتنحنح نازل من الدرج
على طول رفعت شوق طرحتها ولفت بها راسها وتغطت
شوق قامت : يالله خالتي انا راقيه
ندى : لحظة وين تعالي
شوق : برقى ...
ندى : لحظة بجي معك
مشت شوق مع ندى وهي منزلة راسها للأرض ووقفوا جنب الدرج لما ينزل فهد وهي لازالت منزلة راسها ولا شافت وجه اللي نازل حتى ...
لما نزل على طول رقوا فوق بسرعة خاصة شوق ...
وصلوا للغرفة ودخلوا ...
ندى : شفيك كأنك شايفة وحش ؟
شوق : مافيني شي
ندى : وليش انعفست
شوق : شتبيني اسوي يعني .... اقعد مثل ماكنت قاعدة واتبسم له لما ينزل
ندى : لا بس خلك طبيعية وعيشي مثل ما انا عايشة
شوق : وشلون ياندى ..... انتي اخته وانا بنت عمه ... فيه فــــــــــرق !!
ندى بعد ما فسخت عبايتها : لا ... مافي فرق .... طالما انتي عايشة هنا مافي فرق ..
شوق وهي تجلس على السرير : لا يا ندى بتعود مع الأيام
ندى وهي تهز كتوفها : كيفك ... والأيام بتعلمك شلون بتكون عيشتك صعبة اذا استمريت على هالحال
شوق : خلاص ياندى قفلي الموضوع
ندى : على راحتك.... بس انا ابيك تعيشين حياتك طبيعية وكأنك في بيتك وبين اخوانك
شوق تبي تنهي الموضوع : وانا الحمد لله مرتاحة
في الصالة تحت .... كان فهد يتقهوى مع امه
فهد : اقول يمه
ام فهد : سم
فهد : تراني اليوم بتغدا عند واحد من الشباب
ام فهد : ليش عاد ؟
فهد : عشان البنات ياخذون راحتهم
ام فهد : ما يخالف .... البنات يتغدون فوق بغرفة ندى
فهد : لا يمه يمكن ابوي يبغى البنات يتغدون معه
ام فهد متعاطفة مع ولدها : حتى ابوك يبغاك تتغدى معه .... امس ماتغديت معنا
فهد : معليش يمه .... انا قلت للرجال اني بجيه اليوم ... وهو اصر علي
ام فهد : خلاص بكيفك على راحتك
فهد : الا ان توني شايف البنات بعباياتهم .... كانوا طالعين اجل ؟
ام فهد : ايه كانوا طالعين
فهد : وين طالعين من الصبح ؟
ام فهد : كانوا رايحين للجامعة
فهد : جامعة اليوم ..؟! تونا عالجامعة باقي عليها اربع ايام
ام فهد : لا رايحين يشوفون اسم شوق اذا هو من المقبولين او لا
فهد : آآها ... شوق في الجامعة ؟!
ام فهد : ايه اول سنة
فهد يهز راسه : اممم ... مع ندى يعني
ام فهد : ايه
فهد مد يده وخذ فنجال القهوة شربها عالسريع ... ووقف ..
فهد : يالله يمه .. أنا بطلع ..
ام فهد : على وين ...؟
فهد : بطلع للنادي مع احمد ... وعلى طول بروح للرجال وأتغدى عنده ... تبين شي ؟!
ام فهد : سلامتك ..
فهد : يالله أجل ..
رقى لغرفته وغير ملابسه ولبس ترنغ رياضي ... وخذ معه الشنطة الرياضية وطلع ..

...........................

----------


## شوق الربيع

مرت ثلاث ايام والوضع مثل ما هو بالنسبة لشوق وفهد ......
اليوم يوم الجمعة .... 
شوق كانت تفتش في تسريحة ندى بدافع الفضـــول .. وبعدها راحت لمكتبتها اللي كانت ملياااانة روايات رومنسية ... ابتسمت وهي تكون انطباعات اكثرعن بنت عمهــا .. كل يوم تكتشف فيها شي جديد ... 
التفتت شوق مبتسمة لندى اللي كانت منسدحة عالسرير تكلم في التلفون واللي ماكانت حاسة بنظراتها المتأملة فيها .. 
ندى : ايه نوف يعني بتجين اليوم ؟
نوف : ايه بجي ... بعد صلاة المغرب
ندى : طيب وسهى اختك بتجي؟
نوف : ايه يمكن
ندى : خلاص اوكي انتظركم اجل
نوف : اوكي .. باي
ندى : باي
سكرت ندى الخط عن نوف والتفتت لشوق
شوق : خير من اللي بيجي
ندى : هذي نوف بنت خالتي سارة ... تبغى تشوفك وتسلم عليك
شوق : الله يسلمها وياك من الشر
ندى : وتقول يمكن تجي معها سهى بعد
شوق : سهى اختها ؟
ندى : ايه اختها اللي اكبر منها ... وبيجون بعد صلاة المغرب
شوق : حلو !! وانا بعد ابغى اشوفهم
ندى : يالله اجل ... قومي خلينا نتغدى ترا تأخرنا عليهم تحت
شوق بارتباك : وفهد ؟
ندى بقلة صبر : ياذالفهد اللي مسويلنا سالفة .... ياحبيبتي فهد من كم يوم وهو يتغدى برا ... يالله كوه ..
قاموا كلهم ونزلوا تحت يتغدون مع الباقين .... ماعدا فهد اللي ماكان موجود مثل العادة
............................................
بعد صلاة المغرب ... الساعة سبع الا ربع
شوق وندى كانوا بالغرفة يتجهزون ...
شوق : اقول ندى ملابسي حلوة
ندى : يااااااربي .... انتي كم مرة سألتيني هالسؤال ... هاذي عاشر مرة
شوق : وش اسوي احس انها مب مناسبة
ندى : الا مناسبة ونص .... تراهم موب غرباء
شوق : بس بالنسبة لي اول مرة اشوفهم
ندى : يالله عاد .... انت بتشوفين شلون ملابسهم بتصير... بسيطة ...
في هاللحظة سمعوا جرس الباب يرن .....
ندى : يالله ننزل ... اكيد هم
نزلوا تحت للصالة اللي كان فيها بس منى تحل دروسها ... ونايف يلعب بلاي ستيشن
ندى : قلتوا للخدامة تفتح الباب ؟
منى : ايه قلتلها
شوي وانفتح باب الصالة ودخلوا بنتين
ندى : هلا وااااااااااااااالله .. بالطش .. والرش .. والبيض المفقش
نوف تضحك على طريقة ندى اللي ما تتغير : ههههههههههههه هلا قلبي
تقدمت نوف لندى وضمتها
ندى : شخبارك ؟
نوف : تمام الحمد لله
تقدمت ندى لسهى ....
ندى : وش هالغيبات يالقاطعة ... ابد مانشوفك
سهى : ههههههههههههههههههه ... حقك علي حبيبتي
ندى بعد ماسلمت : تدرين لو انك ماجيتي اليوم وش بسوي فيك ؟
سهى : اجل اشوى اني جيت
التفتت ندى لشوق
ندى : وهذي بنت عمي شوشو
نوف تقدمت تسلم على شوق : ماشالله وش هالحلاوة
شوق : تسلمين ياعمري .... شلونك ؟
نوف : انا الحمد لله تمام انت كيفك ؟
شوق : fine
ومن بعدها سلمت سهى على شوق وراحوا يجلسون على الكنب
ندى توجه كلامها لمنى ونايف : وانتوا ورا ماتقومون تسلمون ... عيب عليكم
قامت منى تسلم ... اما نايف جالس يكمل لعبه ولا عبرهم
ندى : نايف ... قم استح على وجهك ... قم سلم
سهى : خلييه شكله متحمس في اللعبة
نايف : لحظه شوي ... مو بطايرين
ندى عصبت : قم عيب عليك
قام نايف وهو يتأفف ... وسلم من غير نفس
ندى : ابتسم على الاقل بدال هالبرطمة
مارد نايف ورجع يكمل لعبه .... ورجعوا البنات لأخذ الاخبار والسواليف ...
ندى : وش تبغون بنات .... عصير ولا قهوة
نوف : خليها عصير احسن ... انا ماشرب القهوة كثير
ندى : وانتي سهى
سهى : وانا بعد عصير
ندى : وشوق ؟
شوق : عصير بعد
راحت ندى تقول للخدامة ورجعت
ندى وهي تجلس : ايه نوف ما قلتلك
نوف : خير
ندى : شوق معك بالجامعة وبنفس القسم ...
نوف : والله ؟ ..
ندى : ايه والله .... لا وجدولها نفس جدولك ... يعني بالكلاس معك
نوف ماصدقت : حلوووو .... اخيرا لقيت احد اعرفه معي بالكلاس
شوق : وليش فرحانه كل هالقد؟
نوف : مادري ماحب اقعد لحالي
شوق : شوي شوي ... وبتتعرفين على بنات
نوف : هذي يبيلها وقت .... وانا مااحب اصادق أي وحدة كذا عالماشي ... لازم اعرفها زين
شوق : الحمد لله حتى انا كنت خايفة من هالسالفة
سهى : وانحلت لثنتينكم
ندى : وانت سهى ... مستعدة للكورس الاخير ؟
سهى : تقدرين تقولين
ندى : الله يعينك يارب
بعد ساعة نزلت ام فهد ...... قاموا كلهم يسلمون
ام فهد : ياحيالله من جانا ...
سهى تسلم : الله يحييك خالتي ... شخباركم
ام فهد : الحمد لله ...شخبارك انتي ... وشخبار امك والوالد
سهى : والله الحمد لله بخير وصحة... ويسلمون عليكم
ام فهد : الله يسلمك وياهم من الشر
تقدمت نوف تسلم بدورها : اهلين خالتي ... how r u ?
ام فهد : والله مادري وش تخربطين
كلهم ضحكوا 
نوف : ههههههههههههههههههه .... امزح معك خالتي ... اقول شلونك ؟
ام فهد : الحمد لله بخير وصحة
ام فهد بعد ماجلست : اخيرا فكرتوا تزورونا ؟
نوف : والله ودي ازوركم من زماااااااان .... بس تعرفين خالتي .... امي تقول توني صغيرة وما يصلح اطلع مع السواق لحالي ..... وابوي واحمد دايما مايفضون .... بس اليوم قدرت اقنع سهى تجي معي
ام فهد : وانت سهى وش عذرك ؟
سهى : ادري اني مقصرة خالتي ... وحقك علي
في هالوقت دق جوال سهى .... رفعته وردت
سهى : الوو.....
هلا يمه....
تبينه الحين .....
اوكي ......
ومن اللي بيجيبنا ....
آآآه اوكي خلاص بقوله يجيك......
مع السلامة .........
وسكرت
سهى تكلم نايف : نيوف .... نيوف حبيبي
التفت لها نايف : نعم
سهى : ممكن تروح تقول لسواقنا يرجع للبيت عشان امي تبيه
نايف : طيب
قام وطلع .........
ورجعوا لسواليفهم اللي ماتخلص.....
نوف : ها شوق ... عسى مرتاحة هنا مع وحدة بلشة مثل ندى ...؟!
ندى : أنا بلشة يانوووف .... 
نوف : ايه بلشتين بعد ... مو بلشة وحدة ...
ندى : حدك عاد يابنت سعد ... وبعدين وش اللي حارق رزك انتي .... وش عليك اذا كانت مرتاحة ولا لأ ... قولي انك تبين تعيشين عندنا ... لا قولي ..
شوق : هههههههههههههههه ... هوو شفيك هبيتي في البنت هبة ...!!!
ندى وعيونها على نوف : لا خلها ترد .... يمكن غيرانة وتبي تعيش عندنا ... بس بقولك من الحين ... ترا ماعندنا غرف زايدة اذا تبين تقعدين ... عندنا غرفة في السطح تبين تنومين فيها اهلا وسهلا ماتبين تنومين يكون أحسن بعد ...
نوف : لا حبيبتي .... انا عايشة في بيتنا مثل الملكة ... وش اللي يخليني أتنازل أصلا وأعيش مع وحدة مثلك ... 
ندى بغرووور : ياحظك لو تنعمتي بقربي ولو دقايق ...
نوف : انا مدري من وين جبتي هالثقة الزايدة اللي بينفجر راسك منها ... أشوف راسك كابر عن آخر مرة شفتك فيها ...
سهى : هههههههههههههههههههههه ... 
نوف طنشت ندى والتفتت لشوق تسولف معها .... وندى قامت تقول للخدامات يجيبون صينية الشاهي ... 
جلسوا يشربون وهم يفرفشووون .... 
بعد ساعتين يعني حوالي الساعة عشر دق جوال سهى مرة ثانية
سهى : الوو
هلا احمد ...
الحين ...
ان شالله ...
خلاص نستناك ...
باي ...
وسكرت
نوف : وش يبغى احمد ؟
سهى : جاي ياخذنا الحين
ام فهد : ايه وراكم مستعجلين عاد .. تونا مبكرين
سهى : الا قولي متأخرين خالتي ... ورانا جامعة بكرة
ام فهد : ايه على راحتكم اجل
سهى : قومي البسي عبايتك نوف .... عشر دقايق واحمد واصل
قامت نوف مبرطمة ... عاجبتها الجلسة.... عشر دقايق ورن الجرس .... قاموا نوف وسهى طالعين
قامت ام فهد معهم
سهى : لا خالتي ارتاحي مانبي نتعبك
ام فهد :لا ابد ... بروح اسلم على احمد
طلعوا .... وعلى طوووووول ندى طــــــــــــــــــارت لشباك الصــــالة
شوق : ندى شفيك ؟
ندى تأشر بيدها : شششششش ... تعالي شوفـــــــي !!
شوق : وش اشوف
ندى : تعالي شوفي وانتي ساكته
راحت لها شوق ووقفت جنبها
برا في الحوش .. طلعت سهى لاحمد ..
احمد : ها يالله اركبي
سهى : خالتي الجوهرة تبي تشوفك وتسلم عليك
احمد : وينها هي ؟
سهى : واقفة في الحوش تنتظرك
نزل احمد بسرعة ودخل البيت
احمد : السلام عليكم
ام فهد : وعليكم السلام هلا هلا ... شخبارك يااحمد
احمد وهو يحب راسها : بصحة وسلامة .... شخبارك انتي ياخالتي ... بشريني عن علومك
ام فهد : بخير وصحة وعافية ...
كانوا ندى وشوق واقفين يراقبون ..... خاصة ندى اللي عيونها مافارقت احمد
شوق : اقول ندى هذا احمد ؟
ندى وهي ذايبة وعيونها سكرانه عليه : ايييييييه
شوق : طويل ماشالله
ندى تتمتم : ياحلو ضحكته ...!!!!!
شوق : نعم ؟! وش قلت ؟!
ندى : لا ابد ماقلت شي
شوق : اجل يالله خلينا نبعد ...لا ينتبه لنا
ندى : لا ماراح ينتبه
شوق : كيفك انا رايحه
دخلت شوق ... وندى مازالت سرحانة في احمد تراقبه في كل حركاته وسكناته ....
ياااااربي .... يجنــــن ... يجــننننننن ... عطني بس نظـــرة ... نظرة وحدة تكـفى 
طلع احمد وراح وام فهد دخلت الصالة وندى مازالت على حالها بالها مو بمعها
ام فهد : شوق ...وين ندى رقت ؟
شوق وهي تأشر للشباك : لا شوفيها ورا الستايــر 
التفتت ام فهد : هوو .. وش تسوي ورا الستايــر !!
شوق : مادري عنها ... المشكله مافي شي تتفرج عليه
راحت لها ام فهد وسحبت الستاير
ام فهد : نديييو ... وش تسوين هنا؟
ندى ارتاعت : يمه .. روعتيني .... ما .... مااسوي شي
شوق ضحكت على شكلها...
ام فهد : افرضي لو احمد شافك
ندى : لا مايقدر يشوفني ... ما التفت اصلا
وراحت عن امها عشان ما تسألها اسأله محرجة أكثر
ندى : يالله شوق انا بروح انوم ... تجين ؟
شوق :لا انا بقعد شوي وبلحقك
ام فهد : والعشا ؟
ندى : لا مابي ... كليت كيك قبل شوي وشبعت
رقت ندى ودخلت غرفتها .... سكرت الباب وطفت النور وتمددت عالسرير ...
وبدى بالها يشتغل بأحمد .... وبدون ماتحس فتحت نور الابجورة ومدت يدها لدرج الكومدينة وطلعت دفتر وفتحته .... كان مليان ورد مجفف ويفوح منها ريحة ورد ورياحين عطرة ... وبينها كان موجود صورة ... طلعتها وجلست تتأملها ...
ياربي شسوي .... افكر فيك ليل ونهار .... وقلبي كل ماله يتولع اكثر واكثر ... وماادري اذا انت حاس فيني ولا لا .... آآآآآآخ ياقلبي .... شلون ارتـــاح شلون ؟!!
جلست فترة على حالها هذا ... لما انفتح الباب فجأة .....
ارتاعت ندى وفزت من مكانها ... دخلت الصورة والدفتر جوا الكومدينة بسرعة
شوق بابتسامة خبيثة : شفيك انعفست ؟!!
ندى تحاول تتدارك الموقف : ما انعفست ولا شي .... الا انتي اللي دخلتي بطريقة تروع
شوق موب مصدقة وحاطة يدينها على خصرها : لاااااااه !! ... وش اللي كان معك قبل شوي
ندى مسكت المخدة ورمتها في وجه شوق : ماكان معي شي .... وبعدين وش ذا اللقافة ... شي خاص فيني
شوق : افااااا ..... يعني لهالدرجة سري ... ماتبيني اعرفه
ندى : بالنسبة لك مو بسري .... ومب وقته اعلمك وشو ..
شوق : يعني بتعلميني ؟
ندى : ايه ... بس مو بالحين ... انا تعبانة وفيني النوم
شوق : طيب ندى نسيت اشتري لي ملابس للجامعة ... ماعندي أي شي مناسب
ندى وهي تتغطى باللحاف : البسي أي شي من عندي ... وبكرة نروح انا وياك للسوق ونشتري اللي تبين ...
شوق : بتنومين بملابسك ... قومي البسي بجامه
ندى : مالي خلق ... فيني النوم
خذتلها شوق بجامه نوم .... وراحت للحمام تغير ... وهي مستغربة من حال ندى قبل شوي تحت .... والحين ...!!!!
وش فيها مو بعلى بعضها ...
غيرت وراحت نامت 

***********************

----------


## الاميرات

مشكوره عل قصه واتمنى اتكملينها باسرع وقت

----------


## شوق الربيع

الجزء السادس



صباح يوم السبت ... الساعة 7:30
كانت شوق واقفة قدام التسريحة تحط لمسات تجميل بسيطة صباحية بعد ماخلصت لبس .....
طلعت ندى من الحمام بعد مالبست هي بعد .....
ندى : الله الله ... أي دي الحلاوة ... تصدقين ملابسي طالعة احلى عليك
شوق : أيه عاد لا تبالغين ...
ندى : ما ابالغ .... والمكياج محليك بالمرة .... بينهبلون عليك البنات ... اقري المعوذات لا يصكونك بعين
شوق : تسلم عيونك ... تحرجيني ترا
ندى : يالله ننزل ... ترا تأخرنا
شوق : يالله .... let's go
خذوا عباياتهم ... ونزلوا ... بالصالة تحت كان ابو فهد جالس.....
ندى وشوق : صباح الخير
ابو فهد بحنيته المعتادة : هلا هلا ببناتي .... صباح النور
شوق راحت تحب راس عمها : شخبارك عمي
ابو فهد : بخير دامك بخير
ام فهد : روحوا افطروا قبل ما تطلعون
راحوا واجلسوا كلوا فطور سريع وقاموا ... وهم طالعين نادى ابو فهد البنات ...
ابوفهد : ندى ...شوق ... تعالوا شوي
ندى : سم يبه بنتأخر
ابو فهد : تعالوا خذوا المصروف
تقدموا له وعطا كل وحدة مصروفها ..
ابو فهد : .... وشوق اذا بغيت شي اطلبي لا تستحين
شوق : ان شالله عمي ماتقصر
خذوها وطلعوا
.......................
الساعة 10 في الجامعة .... شوق ونوف توهم طالعين من اول محاضرة ...
نوف : ها وش رايك في المحاضرة ....
شوق : مختلفة عن المدرسة بكثير ....... فررررق
نوف : هذا اللي حسيت فيه انا بعد
شوق : خلينا نروح نشرب شي ترا عطشاااااااااانة ...
نوف : let's go
راحوا للكافتيريا وجلسوا على وحدة من الطاولات ..
نوف بعد ماحطت شنطتها على وحدة من الكراسي : وش تبين شوق ؟
شوق : بيبسي
نوف : اوكي ... بخلي شنطتي عندك انتبهي لها ... ترا الحرامية كثـــــير !!
شوق ابتسمت : اوكي لا تخافين
توجهت نوف للكافتيريا ....وشوق تمت قاعدة بمكانها تراقب اللي رايح واللي جاي ..
بعد خمس دقايق رن جوال نوف ..... تم يرن ويرن وشوق ماتدري ترد او لا
في النهاية طلعت الجوال تشوف من اللي يتصل ... ولقت اسم " نــــــدى "
فكرت تسوي فيها مقلب ....
ابتسمت قبل ماترد وهي تتخيل شكلها ...
غيرت صوتها وردت بصوت مااااايع : الوووو ...
ندى : الو هلا نوف ...
شوق : أي نـوف ؟! 
ندى بتساؤل : هذا مو بجوال نوف ؟
شوق كاتمة ضحكتها : لا حبيبتي ... معد صار جوالها
ندى بحدة : وش قصدك ؟.... سارقته ؟
شوق : وانت يهمك هالشي ؟
ندى عصبت : طبعا يهمني ...
شوق اعصابها بدت تفلت : الجوال صار لي ...اذا انت تبغين نوف ... ترا انا ما أقدر اساعدك عمري ...
ندى تنرفزت وبصوت عالي : هيييي !!! ... انت لا تقولين لي حبيبتي وعمري
شوق : يوووه عاد ترا اشغلتيني .... ماني بفاضية للمعجبين انا
ندى : صدق وقحة !!
شوق وضحكتها على وشك الانفجار : يووووه ... تدق تأذي الناس ... وفوق هذا تشتم ....
ندى فقدت اعصابها : ماتستاهلين احد يكلمك بأدب يابنت الـ.......
ماقدرت تكمل لأنها سمعت ضحكة عالية بالجهة الثانية ..... : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شوق : وش فيك ندى .... مادريت ان دمك حار
ندى صرخت : شوقوووووووووه .... هذا انت ... هين يالدبا اوريك
شوق ميتة ضحك : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ندى : وينك فيه انت الحين ؟!
شوق : ههههههههههه ... في الكافتيريا
ندى : هيييين .... جايتك الحين
سكرت ... وكملت شوق ضحكها وكانت نوف راجعه....
نوف : خير ليش هالضحك لحالك كنك مهبوله ...
شوق : فاااااااااتك مقلب سويته في ندى تو
نوف : وش سويت ؟
شوق : دقت قبل شوي على جوالك ورديت ... ومثلت عليها اني بنت مااااايعه سارقة الجوال ... وقعدت استهبل عليها لين عصبت وقامت تصارخ ..... وفي النهاية ماقدرت اكتم ضحكتي ... عصبت علي وهي جايه الحين
نوف : هههههههههههه .... ندى خبله طوول عمرها ..... خذي البيبسي
شوق : مشكووووورة
في هاللحظة كانت ندى جايه ... انتبهت لها نوف ... لكن ندى اشرت لها انها تسكت عشان ماتنتبه شوق
جت ورا شوق وشدت اذنها ....
شوق : آآآآآآآآي !!!
ندى : مرة ثانية لا تمثلين علي هاللعبة فاهمة
شوق ضحكت : ههههههههههههههه .... طيب بس بعدي عورتيني
جلست ندى عالكرسي : وانا وش جبتوا لي ؟
نوف : جبنا بيبسي زايد اذا تبين
ندى : أيه اكيد ابغى
نوف : عندك محاظرة ثانية ياندى ؟
ندى : لا ... وانتوا ؟!
شوق : حنا عندنا محاظرة ساعة ... من 11لـ12
نوف : من بتقعدين معه لين نخلص
ندى : بدق على خلود وابتسام ... كانوا معي اليوم بالكلاس
رفعت جوالها ودقت ....
ندى : الوو...
هلاابتسام ...
شخبارك ... تمام الحمد لله
وين انتوا الحين ...
اها ...
خلاص لا تطلعون منه ..
انا جايتكم عالساعة 11 ..
اوكي ...
باي ...
جلسوا يسولفون لما جت الساعة 11 ... وقاموا شوق ونوف لمحاظرتهم ... اما ندى راحت لصديقاتها ...
..................
عالغدا الساعة 2.30 ... كانت ام فهد تبي تفتح موضوع فهد اللي مضايقها من كم يوم مع زوجها ... كان هالشي فعلا مضايقها لأن انعزال فهد عنهم قلبت نفسيته فوق تحت ... 
حتى انه معد صار يحب يقعد في البيت ... كانت تبي تفتح معه الموضوع من زمان لكن ماكان فيه فرصة ... لكن الحين بما ان البنات مو بموجودين ولسا مانزلوا ... وفهد طالع برا كالعادة ..
ام فهد : اقول ابوفهد
ابو فهد : نعم
ام فهد : شف حل لولدك فهد ... مايصير كل يوم ذاب عمره عالناس ويتغدا برا ... كأن ماعنده بيت ..!!
ابو فهد بعد صمت للحظات : تصدقين عاد اني قاعد افكر بالموضوع من كم يوم ..
ام فهد : كاسر خاطري .. كل يوم طالع في هالظهرية بعد عمري ..
ابو فهد : وانا بعد حاس فيه ...
ام فهد : طيب وش الحل ..؟!
ابو فهد : انا فكرت .. ولقيت الحل ... بس القرار يرجع فيه لشوق ..
سمعوا حس البنات في هاللحظة جايين نازلين من الدرج ... دخلوا عليهم وسلموا ... وقعدوا ..
ابو فهد : ها بناتي ... شخبار الجامعة اليوم
شوق : حلوة
ابو فهد : عسى ارتحت فيها ..
شوق : الحمد لله ..
وفي نص الغدا.......
ندى : اقول يبه
ابو فهد : لبيه
ندى : اليوم .. نبي نروح للسوق نشتري ملابس للجامعة لشوق ..
ابو فهد بابتسامة : والمطلوب مني ؟!
ندى بخبث : we need some money
ابو فهد مبتسم لشوق : وليش شوق هي الي ماتطلب ..!!؟
ندى وهي تناظر شوق : هاللي قالت لي اطلبي .. لانها توها تستحي
شوق ضربتها بكوعها ...
شوق : ترا والله عمي ... ماجبت لها طاري أي شي ... هي اللي جابت هالكلام من عندها
ابو فهد : وانا وش قلت لك الصبح ؟...... ما قلت لك اذا احتجت أي شي .. تعالي انت اطلبيه مني
شوق انحرجت : كنت ناوية بس ندى سبقتني ...
ابو فهد : المهم ياشوق ... بعد العصر تعالي ابغاك في موضوع ... ومنها تاخذين اللي تبين للسوق
شوق : ان شالله
*** *** ***

في بيت ابو أحمد ..
دخلت نوف المطبخ اللي كانت امها جالسة فيه تشرف على الترتيبات النهائية للغدا ...
نوف : يمــــه ..؟
ام احمد : هلا ..
نوف : ليش حاطين سفرة في مجلس الرجال ... اشوف الخدامات قاعدين يودون الأكل هناك ..
ام احمد : أحمد عازم فهد ولد خالتك عالغدا ...
نوف : غريبــــــة !!
ام احمد : خير ..!!
نوف : من زمان فهد ماتغدى عندنا .. آخر مرة كانت يمكن قبل ثلاث سنين ... 
ام احمد : والله خبري خبرك ... أحمد دخل علي اليوم وقال لي ان فهد جاي اليوم عالغدا ..
هزت راسها وتوجهت للثلاجة وطلعت لها جيك موية بارد صبت لها في كوب وراحت جلست على كرسي ...
ام احمد : وليش انتي واختك مانزلتوا تساعدوني !!
نوف : وش يدرينا ... وبعدين الغدا نفس كل يوم ... فهد مو بغريب عشان نسوي له وليمة ..
ام احمد : الا شخبــــار الجامعة اليوم .... ماكلمتيني عنها ... اول بتموتين تبين تروحين للجامعة ..
نوف بعد ماخذت رشفة من الكاس : مدري يمه ... أول يوم مقدر اقولك رايي ... 
ام احمد : اخذتوا شي اليوم ؟!
نوف : محاضرتيـــــن ... دكتورة وحدة من المحاضرات تلوع الكبد .. !!
ام احمد بابتسامة : وليـــش ماعجبتك ياآنسة نوف ؟
نوف : مغــــــرورة .... رافعة خشمها علينا كننا عبيـــــد عندها مو طالباتها ..
ام احمد : هههههههههههههه ... هذولي دكاترة جامعة مو بمدرسات مدرسة ...
نوف : لا واللي يزيد الطين بلة انها عندنا اربع محاضرات بالأسبوع ... يعني بتلوع كبودنا منها ..
ام احمد شالت صينية السلطة ومدتها لبنتها : خذي نوف وديه لسفرة الرجال ..
حطت نوف الكوب عالطاولة ... خذت الصينية وطلعت متوجهة للمجلس .. قابلت احمد بوجهها ..
نوف : خذ هذي السلطة ..
احمد اخذها منها : مابقى شي غير هذا ...؟!
نوف : باقي الفطاير والعصير ..
احمد : اوكي ... قولي لأمي بسرعة ... فهد ميت جووع ..
نوف مسكت فمها من الضحك : مايستحي على وجهه ....طرار ويتشرط ... يجي لبيتنا ويقول سرعوا بالغدا ... صدق ولد خالتك هذا مدري شلون طالع ..!!
احمد وهو يشوتها بس بخفة .. وبابتسامة : اقول انطمي ... وبعدين انا اللي عازمة ... 
نوف راحت راجعة للمطبخ وهي تضحك ..
نوف ويديها على خصرها : ماماتـــي ... السيد فهد يقول سرعوا بالغدا ...
ضحكت ام احمد : هههههههههههههههه .. بعد عمري جوعان ... 
نوف : الا مايستحي يتطلب وهو في بيتنا ..
ام احمد : نوف وش هالكلام ... ولد خالتك ومثل ولدي ...
رجعت تلف لبنتها وهي شايلة صينية الفطاير بعد مارتبتها : خذي ودي هذا ..
خذتها وطلعت به ... ولقت اخوها ينتظرها عند باب المجلس ... 
نوف : باقي العصير بخلي الخدامة تجيبه ..
خلصوا كل شي وارسلوه لسفرة الرجال ... 
ام احمد : نوف روحي نادي اختك سهى .. قولي لها الغدا ..
انصاعت نوف وتوجهت لغرفة اختها ودقت بابه اللي كان مقفل : سهى ... سهى .... سهــــــى .... هوو .... سهى وصمخ ...
سهى همهمت : نعم نوف ... وش تبين ؟!! ...
نوف : قومي يكفي نوم .... يالله الغدا ... 
سهى : مابي خلوني نايمة ...
نوف : ماماتي تقول صحيها ...
سهى : قولي لها مااشتهي .... بعدين ... 
سكتت نوف عنها ... كل شي ولا النوم عند سهى .. لذا تركتها ونزلت تتغدا مع امها ... 
*** *** ***

----------


## شوق الربيع

في بيت ابو فهد ... بعد العصــر ..
في غرفة ندى ... حيث كانت شوق تقلب وحدة من المجلات بتوتر ..
شوق : اقول ندى وش تتوقعين عمي يبيني فيه ؟!
ندى بلامبالاة : روحي له ... وتعرفين
شوق : يووووه ... يابردك يالباردة
ندى كانت تقرا في رواية من رواياتها كالعادة : وانا وش دخلني ... يبيك انتي ولا انا !!
شوق : طيب تتوقعين قام الحين
ندى : ايه اكيد قام ... روحي
شوق : طيب تعالي معي ..
ندى تهز رجلها وتركيزها كله عالسطور اللي قدامها : لأ ... هو قال يبيك انتي بموضوع ما قال جيبي ندى معك ...
شوق : ندى عااااد ساعديني شوي 
ندى : ماااااالي دخل ... انتي روحي لحالك ..
شوق وهي طالعة : ياللئيـــــــــمة ....
طلعت شوق ونزلت تحت .... لقت عمها قاعد يشرب شاهي مع مرت عمها ومافي احد من العيال موجود
ابوفهد : هلا شوقتي ... تعالي تفضلي
شوق : تسلم
جلست وهي على اعصابها .... تم العم ساكت فترة ويقرا الجريدة ... لمدة ربع ساعة يمكن
وشوق معها بيالة الشاهي وعيونها عالتلفزيون لكنها كانت تفكر ....
تمت تنتظر عمها يتكلم لكن ساكت .....خلاص اعصابها تلفت ....... وقررت هي اللي تسأله ...
شوق بهدوء : اقول عمي ..
رفع ابو فهد راسه مبتسم : لبيـــه ...!!
شوق مرتبكة : آآ ..آآ.. انت قلت ..... انك ...... انك تبيني في موضوع ........ وشو ؟
ابو فهد تذكر لأنه كان ناسي : آآآآه الموضوع ...... احم .... شوق ؟
شوق استعدت تسمع .... وتعدلت في جلستها : ســـم ..
ابو فهد : سم الله عدوك ....... انت مرتاحة هنا ؟
تفاجأت من السؤال : وش هالسؤال عمي ... اكيد مرتاحـــة
ابو فهد : لا .... ما اقصد من ناحية الاكل والشرب والنوم ... انا اقصد ................. من ناحية فهد ...
شوق : فهد ؟ ........ وش فيه فهد ؟
ابو فهد : انا اسألك مرتاحة ؟! ... من ناحية دخول فهد وخروجه من البيت ؟!
هزت كتوفها : وش اقول عمي .... هذا بيته يدخل ويطلع مثل ما يبغى ...
ابو فهد هز راسه مبتسم : ادري وهو بيتك بعد ...
شوق مرتبكة من هالسالفة : طيب عمي .... وش المطلوب مني ؟
ابو فهد : شوفي عيوني ..... انت عارفة ان فهد من كم يوم يتغدا ويتعشا برا البيت ..... صح ؟!
شوق : أيه ادري ..
ابو فهد : وانت اكيد بتقعدين عندنا لما يجي نصيبك ان شالله صح ولا لا؟
شوق هزت راسها : ....... صح .....
ابو فهد : ومو بمعقول يتم فهد على هالحال الى ذاك الوقت ...
شوق نظراتها على بيالة الشاهي بيدها : ............ صح ....
ابو فهد : عشان كذا اطلب منك تاخذين راحتك بهالبيت وتعيشين زي ماندى عايشة
شوق بلعت ريقها : ويعني؟
ابو فهد : يعني يابنتي ... اعتبري فهد اخوك ... وانت اخت فهد ... عشان انت تاخذين راحتك وهو ياخذ راحته ....... هاه وش قلت ؟
شوق عيونها للأرض : ........ وش اقول عمي ... خلاص اللي تشوفه انا موافقة عليه
ابو فهد : شوفي حبيبتي انا مابي اغصبك على شي انتي ماتبينه... وعالعموم انا بكلم فهد بهالموضوع ...
شوق تهز كتوفها : خلاص عمي ... انت ابخص ..
ابو فهد رفع يده وحطها على كتفها يطمنها : يعني اكيد موافقة ...؟
شوق ابتسمت : ايه عمي موافقة
ابو فهد : بارك الله فيك ... الحين خذي هالفلوس واشتريلك اللي تبين ... وان بغيتي اكثر لا يردك الا لسانك ...
شوق : مشكوووور عمي ماتقصر
قامت حبت راسه ورجعت راقيه فوق .....
دخلت الغرفة ... وندى على حالها مثل العادة اذا مسكت روايه معد فكتها..
ندى وعيونها عالسطور : ها شوشو ... وش السالفة ؟
جلست شوق على السرير وهي تتنهد : احزري .....!!
تحمست ندى وصكت الرواية واعتدلت بجلستها ...
ندى : يالله عاد قولي
شوق وهي تعفس بوزها : موضوعي انا وفهد ..
ندى : أي موضوع ؟........ آآآه ... لا يكون ذاك
شوق تهز راسها : هو نفسه
ندى : شفتي قايلتلك ان الموضوع بيطلع من ابوي بنفسه ...!!
شوق : ياخوفي تكونين انتي اللي قايلتله ...!!
ندى رفعت يدها تدافع عن نفسها : لا والله ما قلت شي ولا فتحت فمي بكلمة ..
شوق تمد يدها بالفلوس : المهم هذي الفلوس خليها عندك لما نطلع
ندى خذت الفلوس منها : خلك من الفلوس الحين وقولي لي وش رديت عليه
شوق : اقنعني وقلت له موافقة
ندى : احلفـــــي !!!!
شوق : ههههههههههههههههه والله ... ليش منتي بمصدقة ؟
ندى : لا مني بمصدقة ..... لاني قاعدة ايام اقنع فيك ولا اقتنعت ... صدق ابوي عنده قوة عجيبة
شوق : لا قوة عجيبة ولا شي ... انا قلت لك ماأقدر افتش لفهد الا لما يكون عمي راضي
.... وبعدين هو قالي انه بيكلم فهد ..
ندى : انا قايلتلك من قبل ... ابوي يثق في فهد ... ولو واحد غيره ماقالك هالكلام ..
شوق : وهذا شي يريح بعد ...
ندى : المهم وش رايك نروح للسوق بعد صلاة المغرب
شوق : كيفك مثل ماتبين
ندى : بس خلينا ندق على نوف يمكن تبي تجي معنا ...
*** *** ***

في بيت ابو أحمد ... وتحديدا بالصالة .... كانوا احمد وسهى ونوف يلعبون آونو ... 
ابو احمد وام احمد يتقهوون ويضحكون عليهم وعلى نوف خصوصا اللي كل ماخسرت صرخت وقومت الدنيا وقعدتها ..
نوف : لاااااااااااااااااااا ... انتوا متآمرين علي .... يامخادعين ..
احمد : هههههههههههههههههه ... 
سهى : ههههههههههههه ... اجل اخليك تطمرين دوري ... اعطي الدور لاحمد عشان ماتفوزين ... احمد معه أوراق كثيرة ..
نوف : انتوا غشاشيـــــــن .... متفقين من قبل انكم تتبادلون الأدوار عشان مقدر ألعب ...
احمد : هههههههههههههه ... اذا عندك أي اعتراض روحي كلمي اللي حط القوانين ... احنا نلعب على حسب القوانين ...
التفتت نوف لأبوها بدلع تطلب النجدة منه : بابـــــــاتي ... شفهم ... يتآمرون علي ..
ابو احمد يضحك على دلع بنته : وش فيكم على حبيبتي .... خلوها تفوز ... كل ماجت تفوز سكرتوا عليها ..
سهى ويدها على خصرها : يا ســـــلام !!.... نخليها تفوز علينا ... لا مايصير ..
نوف بحسرة : الثلاث مرات اللي لعبنا فيها كلها بغيت افوز ... ومابقى معي الا بطاقة وحدة ... رحتوا اتفقتوا علي وخسرتوني ..
احمد : ههههههههههههههههههه ... انتي مخك مسكر ماتفكرين ... 
نوف بعصبية : يعني انا غبية ؟!
احمد وهو يرمي بطاقة من بطاقاته : والله اللي تفهمينه ..
نوف رجعت لفت على ابوها : بـــــــــاباتي ... شوفه يقول لي غبية ..!!
ابو احمد : اها عاد حميد ... لا تغلط على حبيبتي ...
نوف مثل الأطفال : ايه لا تغلط على حبيبته ... تفهم ؟
احمد : كملي كملي ... يالله هالمرة دوري أفوز ... مابقى معي غير ثلاث بطاقات ..
سهى عشان تغيظ نوف : انا فزت مرتين وانت مرة ... بخليك تفوز عشان نتعادل انا وياك وشرايك ؟
احمد بنبرة باردة عشان يغيظ اخته هو بعد : اوكــــي .. 
نوف رمت اوراقها : بطـــــــــــــــلت .... بطلت معد ابي العب ..!!
احمد : هيي هيي ... خلاص انا بفوز الحين ... كملي اللعبة بعدين بطلي ..
نوف : عنـــــــــاد فيك ... منيب مكملة ... خلك عشان ماتفوز ..
احمد : اقــــــوووول عن الدلع ... بتكملينها غصب عليك ..
نوف : ومن اللي بيغصبني ... ؟؟!
احمد بثقة : أنـــا .... ولا مرة ثانية مافي لعب معنا ان نجيب محمد ونخليه يلعب بدالك ..
انصاعت نوف لهالكلام ... وتوها بتلعب دورها يرن التلفون ..
قامت بترد وكأنها تبي تهرب من اللعب ..
احمد : تعـــــــــالي ... خللي امي ترد ... 
سفهته نوف وردت .. : الوو ..
ندى : السلام عليكم ..
نوف : وعليكم السلام هلا ندى ... شخبارك ؟
ندى : تمام ... وانت ؟
نوف : بخـــــير ... بس قبل شوي مو بخير ..
ندى : ههههههههه ... ليش ؟
نوف : أحمدوو وسهى هالخايسة ... متآمرين علي بالآونو ... وهزئوني ..
ندى : هههههههههههههههه ... ماتدرين ..!!! احمد من صغره وهو فنان بهاللعبة ... مو بشي جديد ..
نوف برطمت : متآآآآآآآآآآمرين علي ياندى ... خلوني ماأسوى ..
والتفتت لأخوها أحمد لقته يضحك عليها ..
نوف توجه كلامها لاخوها : وش تضحك عليه انت بعد ... ؟!!!
كمل احمد ضحكه وهو ساكت ..
نوف : أأأوووفففف كرهوني بهاللعبة ... 
ندى : ههههههههههههههه ... مادامك مشغولة باللعب اجل منتي بجاية معنا ..
نوف بفرح : ويـــــــن ؟!
ندى : بنطلع بعد شوي انا وشوق للسوق ... تبغى بعض الاغراض للجامعة وبنروح لـ shopping ... وقلت بدق عليك بشوف بتروحين ولا لا ..
نوف : لا لا بروح أكيـــــــد .... من زمان ماطلعت للسوق ..
ندى : أوكي ربع ثلث ساعة وبنجيـــك ...
نوف : خلاص بقول لأمي ..
ندى : حلو ... باي 
نوف : باي ..
سكرت والتفتت لامها : ماماتـــــي ...
ام احمد : يانعم ..
نوف : ندى وشوق بيطلعون للسوق بعد شوي وابي اروح معهم ..
احمد قاصد يغيظها : تروحين ليـــــــــش ؟!... ماعندك شغل هناك ..
نوف : وانت وش دخلك ... بروح اوسع صدري ..
ام احمد : بكيفك ..
من سمعت هالكلمة من امها طااااااااارت لغرفتها تغير ملابسها .. لبست عبايتها وخذت شنطتها ونزلت لقت احمد وسهى على حالهم وكأنهم ينتظرونها تجي تكمل ..
نوف : مابي ألعب كملوا لحالكم ..
احمد : اقول تعالي بتكملين غصب عليك ...
رن جوال نوف في هاللحظة ... طلعته من شنطتها لقت اسم " ندى " يتصل بك ..
نوف : مارح اكمل انطق انت وياها ... ندى وشوق ينتظروني عند الباب ..
ردت : هلا ندى ............ اوكي طالعتلكم الحين ..
سكرت والتفتت عنهم ماشية بكل غرور وكبرياء ... اول مافتحت باب الصالة بتطلع للحوش استوقفها احمد ..
احمد : تعالــــي تعالـــــي ...
التفتت له لقته قايم بسرعة وكأنه ناوي يلحقها ويمسكها ويمنعها من الطلعة ..
صرخت هي وركضت للحوش وبعده للشارع ... راحت فتحت باب السيارة ..
نوف برعب : وخـــــــروا وخــــــروا خلوني أركب ...
ندى خافت : هوو ... وش فيك مرعوبة ... أحد لاحقك ؟!
ركبت نوف وقعدت بينهم في الوسط عشان مايقدر احمد يطلعها ... ومدت يدها تسكر الباب ..
نوف بأطراف مرتجفة : أحمـــــد لاحقنـــــي ..... يمه يمه يخوف !!
شوق : هههههههههههههههههه ... أخوك تراه مو بجني ...
ندى : وليش يلحقـــك يالخبلة وش مسوية ؟!
في هاللحظة طلع احمد لهم وتوجه للسيارة .. وضرب شباك ندى يطلب منها تفتحه ..
نوف تأشر بخوف : شوفيه شوفيه جا ..
التفتت ندى ... اهتزت الارض من تحتها ... انفاسها بدت تتسارع بشكل جنوني ودقات قلبها بعد ... بدت تحس باضطرابات عنيـــــفة تزلزلها ....
ضرب الشباك مرة ثانية ..
شوق : ندى افتحي الدريشة شوفي وش يبغى ...
نوف برعب : لا لا لا ... خليه مسكر ...
لكن من غير ماتحس ندى بنفسها .... رفعت يدها وضغطت على الزر ... وظهر وجه احمد القريب منها بوضوح زلزل كيانها بعنف ...
احمد : ميــــــن ؟!.... ندى ؟
ندى بهمس : ايه ندى .... شخبارك ؟!
احمد تبدل عبوسه بسبب نوف الى ابتسامة وسيعة : تمام ... شخبارك انتي .. وشخبار الأهل ؟
ندى : كلهم بخير ...
كان احمد مسند يديه عالسيارة ومايل بوقفته ... اللي خلا ندى تنعفس فوق تحت .. ومهي بقادرة تحرك اصبع واحد من الاضطراب الشديد اللي معايشته في هاللحظات ..
نوف : وش تبي انت الحين ؟! ... ابعد وخلني أرووح بسلام ...
احمد قطب وبابتسامة : انت انطمي يم لسان .... مارح اخليـــك تروحين الا لما تنزلين وتكملين الآونو ...
ضحكوا شوق وندى غصب عليهم ...
نوف : تضحكــــــون ؟!.... ( والتفتت لقاسم السواق ) ... قاسم روح يالله ...
احمد بعناد : لا قاسم انتظر لا ترووح ...
طبعا قاسم امتثل لأمر الرجال اللي هو أحمد ...
شوق : هلا فيك احمد شلونك ..؟!
احمد عرف انها شوق : هلا هلا شوق بخير ... شعلومك انتي ؟
شوق : بخير ..
نوف : لو تمووووووت ياأحمد ماأنزل ... كل اللي سويتوه فيني انت وسهى وتبيني أكمل ... قسم بالله مصخرة ..!!! 
احمد : لا تتحديـــني اشيلك الحين وادخلك داخل ...
نوف التجئت لندى : نــــــــــدى ... قولي لقاسم يحرك ... ترا بيسويها أحمدوه ..
احمد : نعم ؟!... وش قلتي قبل شوي ..
نوف : ماقلت شي ..
ندى بهدوء : معليش أحمد ... سامحها هالمرة ... 
احمد عفس وجهه وتم يناظر في ندى لفترة خلت الدم يتجمع بوجهها .... واطرافها تبرد من القشعريرة اللي سرت في انحاء جسمها كله ....
نزلت عيونها عنه تهرب من هالنظرات ... 
احمد : خلاص .... عشانك ياندى انا بسامحها ...
نوف : ياســــــلام !!..... كنها هي اختك وانا مو اختك ...
احمد رجع يزجرها بابتسامة : انت انطمي ... انا عمري مارفضت لندى طلب وهي تدري ...
ندى خلاص لسانها انعقد ... وقلبها فقد دقة من دقاته .... هي تعرف وش يقصد ..... يقصد أيام الطفولة .. 
نوف : خلاص خلاص طيب ... ممكن تخلينا نروح ..
رجع احمد يلتفت لندى : ها ندى .... ماودك تغيرين رايك وتخليني ادخل نوف داخل ...
ندى منزلة راسها : لا ... انا ابيها تروح معنا ..
احمد وهو يتراجع عن السيارة بذات الابتسامة : خلاص اجل .... يالله قاسم حرك ..
سمع قاسم الكلام ... ومشى ..
نوف : اووووف .... عيا يحل عني ..
شوق : كان خلصتي اللعبة بسرعة .. وانتهيتي منه ..
نوف : اقولك كنت بخسر للمرة الرابعة ... وانا بصراحة كرامتي ماتسمح لهالهزائم ... 
شوق : هههههههههههههههههههه ...
نوف : معدني لاعبة معهم ... مؤامرة تقهر بصراحة ...
التفتت شوق لندى : ها ندى ماقلتي وين بنروح ..!!
كانت ندى سرحانة بوجه احمد اللي كان قريب منها بشكل اول مرة يكون ... تتنفس بصعوبة ... وبهدوء تحاول تسترجع توازنها اللي أختل بسبب أحمد ...
شوق : ها ندى ؟!... وين نروح ؟
ندى بهدوء غريب : للفيصلية ... اوكي ؟
شوق : انت اخبر مني ...

----------


## شوق الربيع

الساعة 7.30 في الفيصلية ..
كان لهم يمكن أكثر من ساعة وهو يدورون بالسوق ... وشرت شوق كذا قطعة مناسبة ومعقولة للجامعة ... 
نوف : ندى ... انا بدخل وجوه ترا ... ودي اشتر لي ماسكرا ... حقتي قديمة ..
ندى : خلاص اوكي وحنا بندخل محل الشوز ...
وأشرت لها المحل اللي كان بالمقابل ....
نوف : اذا طلعتوا وانا لسا ماخلصت دقي لي تلفون ...
توجهوا كلهم لمراده ... ندى وشوق لفوا محل الشوز اللي كان يعرض موديلات جديدة وعالموضة ...
ندى خذت لها شبشب سماوي بسيور ملونة وفي الوسط كرستالة ... جربتها ... وطلعت في رجلها ناعمة ..
ندى : ها شوق وش رايك ؟
شوق : حلوة ... طيب وش رايك في هذي ؟
كانت شوق اختارت لها شبشب وردي بعد بس بكعب صغير وسيورتحمل في الوسط فراشة بكرستالتين عنابية ...
ندى : مرة حلوة ... جربيها ..
جربتها شوق وظبطت على رجلها ... 
خذوا اللي اختاروه ... وهم طالعين من المحل كانت نوف جاية لهم ..
ندى : لقيتي اللي تبينه ؟
نوف : ايه ... بس ماركة جديدة ... قلت خل اخذها أجرب ... وشريت بعد غلوس فوشي روعة ..
توجهوا لمحل شوز ثاني ... وخذت لها شوق منه شوز يناسب الجامعة وطلعوا ..
نوف : اقول ... انا نفسي باكسسوارات ... 
ندى : اوكي نروح لاكسسوريز ... سمعت انهم عارضين اشياء جديدة ..
دخلوا لهالمحل ... واللي شرتلها حلق جديد .. واللي اختارت شنطة عالموضة واللي خذت لها سلاسل وميداليات ... يعني اشكال وأنواع ...
طلعوا وكملوا لف عالمحلات اللي يحبونها واللي دايما يشترون منها ...
نوف : انا جوعانة خلونا نروح ناكل شي ...
التفتت ندى لشوق : ها شوق .... شريتي كل شي تبينه ...
شوق : ايه تقريبا ... كل شي تمام ..
ندى : خلاص اجل خل نروح نتعشى ..
راحوا لدور المطاعم وكل وحدة توجهت للمطعم اللي تبيه ... بعد ماحجزوا لهم طاولة ..
ثلث ساعة وكل وحدة طلبها مخلص ... فرجعوا لطاولتهم ..
كانوا نوف وشوق يسولفون وهم يتعشون بينما ندى كانت تاكل بصمت وهدوء ...
نوف كانت تتكلم عن اللبناني اللي باعها في وجوه : ياربي ياشوووق .... مااااااااصخ ... يتميلح ..
شوق : لازم .... لبناني ويبيع في محل مكياج شلون تبينه يطلع ....
نوف بسخرية : لا وش يقول ... " هيدا الغلوس لأحلى شفايف متل هالآنسة " يتكلم عني ليقاله ...
شوق : ههههههههههههههههههه ... وش قلتي له ؟
نوف : وش تبيني أقوله ... قلت له " اخلص اخلص لا تزود حكي " ...
شوق اللي توها بتشرب من علبة البيبسي ... تراجعت على ورى تضحك ...
شوق : حرااااااام فشلتيه .... هذا جزاه يمدحك ويتغزل فيك ...
نوف : يرحم والديك .. 
شوق : طيب وش رد عليك ؟
نوف : " ليش زعلاني ... انا بدي خبرك انو هيدا الغلوس اجدد بضاعة وصلت عنا "
شوق : طيحتي وجهه مسكين ...
نوف : خليه يستاهل ... خلي التميلح ينفعه ...
التفتت شوق لندى : ندى وش فيك ساكتة ..؟! 
ندى بهدوء : عادي ... أسمعكم ...
شوق وهي تناظر للصحن اللي قدامها : طيب وجبتك مانقص منها شي ... كلي لا يبرد ..
ندى : قاعدة آكل ... 
كملوا عشاهم وخذوا أكياسهم وطلعوا .... 
وصلوا نوف أول لبيتهم ... وكانت ندى تتمنى ان احمد يطلع قدام عيونها مثل قبل ساعات ...
لكن اللي فتح لنوف الباب كان محمد اخوها الصغير اللي كبر نايف ...
فكرت ندى انه يمكن طالع ... فرجعوا للبيت ..
*** *** ***
في وحدة من المقاهي الساعة 9 ... وبين الضجيج وضحك الشباب اللي من كل جهة ... 
كان فهد جالس يكلم تلفون ومعه احمد وعبدالله ..
فهد : ههههههههههههههه .... ياااااا بعد قلبي انتي ..
احمد يأشر لفهد : هيه فهد ... خلاص سكر .. لك ساعة تكلم الحين
فهد يأشر له يسكت : خلاص حبي ... اكلمك بعدين اوكي .... باي
سكر
احمد : ارحم نفسك ياخي .... الفاتورة بتطق الخمس الاف ..
عبدالله : أي والله فهد تراك صرت تطول بهالمكالمات بزيادة ..
فهد : اللي يسمعكم يقول انكم انتوا اللي بتسددونها بدالي
احمد : وحنا صادقيـــن .... هالمكالمات بتدفعك غالي ترا يافهد ..
سكت فهد وهو يهز راسه باستياء من الاسطوانة اللي يكررونها عليه كل مرة ..
دق جواله وقطع عليهم كلامهم ...
احمد باستياء : شف ... ما يخلص من وحده الا تنط له وحده ثانية ..
فهد وهو يناظر شاشة الجوال : لا هذا الوالد ...
ورد...
فهد : الو
ابو فهد : هلا فهد
فهد : هلا هلا يبه
ابو فهد : وش فيك فهد ادق عليك من نص ساعة وتلفونك مشغول ... ؟!!
فهد : كنت أكلم .... واحد من الشباب ..
ابو فهد : حتى لو ... خفف من هالمكالمات شوي ... الشباب تقدر تشوفهم لا تطول معهم في التلفون ... حتى يضرك انت ..
فهد : ان شالله يبه .... بغيت شي آمرني ..
ابو فهد : أيـــه ابغاك بموضوع مهم .. لا تتأخر اليوم ... ابي اكلمك بالموضوع قبل ماانوم
فهد : ان شالله ... يعني كم الساعة تبيني
ابو فهد : يعني قبل 11
فهد : ان شالله ... قبل 11 اكون عندك
ابوفهد : خير ان شالله
فهد : مع السلامة
ابو فهد : مع السلامة
احمد : ها خير ...
فهد : والله مادري يبيني ابوي في موضوع
احمد : يعني بتروح مبكر اليوم
فهد : عالساعة عشر ونص انا ماشي للبيت .. 
عبدالله : اجل قوموا نلعب بلياردو ... فيني طاقات ابي اطلعها ...
احمد : لا مالي خلق ... انتظر لما يجي حسين او اسامة والعب معه ..
عبدالله : خايف من الهزيمة ؟
ابتسم احمد بسخرية على عقلية رفيقه : الا قول خايف عليك انت من الهزيـــمة ... تعرفني ماانهزمت ولا مرة منك ..
عبدالله : اليوم بهزمك ..
احمد : لا اليوم مالي خلق ..
رن جوال فهد مرة ثانية وقطع عليهم نقاشهم ..
احمد : الوالد ؟
فهد بابتسامة اعتزاز وثقة بالنفس : لا هذي وحدة منهم ...
احمد باستياء : أعوووووذ بالله ... مايحلون هذول ...
عبدالله : اتركها لا ترد ..
فهد رجع الجوال وحطه عالطاولة علامة انصياعه لهم ...
فهد : مارح أرد ... ارتحتوا الحيــــن ...
عبدالله : اجل يالله قوم نلعب ..
قام فهد معه .. واحمد تم في مكانه لما وصلوا حسين وأسامة ..
*** *** ***

عالساعة عشر وربع ... كانت ندى جالسة بالحديقة ومعها دفتر كانت تتصفحه ... صوت خرير الموية الصادر من النافورة ملطف الجو ... ندى دايما تحب هالقعدة بهالوقت بالذات ...
شوق بعد ما قاست كل ملابسها اللي شرتها نزلت للصالة تدور على ندى ...
شوق : منى .... شفتي ندى ؟
منى : بالحديقة جالسة
نايف : دايما تجلس بالحديقة ومعها دفتر مدري وش تسوي فيه
شوق استغربت وطلعت من باب الصالة المطل على الحديقة ...
مشت بهدوء لندى بدون ماتحس ... ندى كانت منزلة راسها وكأنها تقرا شي او تكتب شي
لما قربت منها شافت معها صورة صغيرة... لكنها ماعرفت لمين .. ومبين انها صورة رجال
شوق فجأة : نــــــــــــــــدى !!!!!!
ندى بروعة فزتها من مكانها : يمـــــــه !!!! .... روعتـــــــــيني !!!! ...
شوق حاطة يدها على خصرها وبخبث : وش عندك هنا ... وش هالصورة اللي معك
ندى خبت الصورة بين يدينها : وش هاللقافة ...؟!!!!!!!
شوق سحبت الدفتر من حضن ندى ...
ندى بخوف : لا شوق امانه … رجعيه
شوق حبت تلعب بأعصابها : اذا تبينه الحقيني
وركضت هاربه ... وندى ركضت وراها .... راحت شوق ورا النافورة وندى محاصرتها
شوق بخبث .... مدت يدها الماسكة للدفتر بقرب الموية : ارميه في المويه ؟
ندى اعصابها تلفانه : لا شوق ترا امــــــــــــوت ....
ضحكت شوق وانحاشت لجهة الصالة ... وندى مسكينة ماعندها حيلة الا انها تلحقها ... روحها في هالدفتر
في هاللحظات كان فهد توه داخل للبيت ....
كانت شوق تلف وتدور في الصالة .... وندى قلبها على الدفتر لا يصير فيه شي .. وتضيع روحها
ونايف ومنى يضحكون عليهم .... وعمر نفس الشي شافهم يتراكضون بالصالة قعد يركض معهم بدون حاجة ...
ندى : شووووووق تكفييييين بلييييييز رجعــــــــــــــــــيه .... !!!! 
شوق كانت ميتة ضحك ومستانسة على ندى : نـــــــــو ووي ...
ندى : شـــــــــــــــوق حرام عليك رجعيه لي لا يصير فيه شي ...
شوق تركض وهي تضحك وعمر وراها : ههههههههههههههههههه .... تحلميـــــــــــــــن ...!!!
ندى برجا : يـــــــــــــا ربــــــــــــــــــــي ...... شوووووووووووووووووق
في الاخير ركضت شوق لباب الصالة اللي يطلع عالحوش على طول
فهد اللي كان متوجه لباب الصالة كان يسمع ضحكات مرحة من جهة وصراخ خوف ورعب من جهة ثانية .....
شوق كانت لافة وجهها تتابع ندى .. وماحست الا ان كتفها اصطدم بشي .. ارتدت على اثرها بقوة وأوشكت انها تطيح ... لكنها تسندت عالجدار ..
************************

----------


## شوق الربيع

الــجـــزء الـــســابــــع



كانت شوق تلف وتدور في الصالة .... وندى قلبها على الدفتر لا يصير فيه شي .. وتضيع روحها
ونايف ومنى يضحكون عليهم .... وعمر نفس الشي شافهم يتراكضون بالصالة قعد يركض معهم بدون حاجة ...
ندى : شووووووق تكفييييين بلييييييز رجعــــــــــــــــــيه .... !!!! 
شوق كانت ميتة ضحك ومستانسة على ندى : نـــــــــو ووي ...
ندى : شـــــــــــــــوق حرام عليك رجعيه لي لا يصير فيه شي ...
شوق تركض وهي تضحك وعمر وراها : ههههههههههههههههههه .... تحلميـــــــــــــــن ...!!!
ندى برجا : يـــــــــــــا ربــــــــــــــــــــي ...... شوووووووووووووووووق
في الاخير ركضت شوق لباب الصالة اللي يطلع عالحوش على طول
فهد اللي كان متوجه لباب الصالة كان يسمع ضحكات مرحة من جهة وصراخ خوف ورعب من جهة ثانية .....
شوق كانت لافة وجهها تتابع ندى .. وماحست الا ان كتفها اصطدم بشي .. ارتدت على اثرها بقوة وأوشكت انها تطيح ... لكنها تسندت عالجدار ..
بعد ما استعادت توازنها لفت وجهها لهالجسم الغريب اللي كان يناظرها بغرابة ...
شوق ارتبكت وعرفت انه فهد : آآ ...آآآ ...انا آسفة
كان فهد ساكت ويناظرها بابتسامة هادية ...
في هاللحظات كان صوت ندى جاي من بعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد ...
ندى بصراخ : شووووووووووووووووق ترا والله ان مارجعت الدفترلـــ......
ماكملت لأنها انصدمت بالموقف اللي قدامها والهدوء اللي كان داير بين الاثنين ... وحست بتكهرب الجو بالنسبة لشوق وتوترها ...
ندى تبغى تلطف الجو... مدت يدها لشوق : شوق هاتي الدفتر ...
كانت شوق واقفة بدون حراك في مكانها .... كل شي فيها جامد ... وكأن الروح انسلبت منها ولا كأنها سمعت لطلب ندى .. فهد انتبه ان اخته تقصد الدفتر اللي في يدها ..
تقدم لها بخطوة هادية ومد يده وسحب الدفتر من يدها بهدوء ... وهي دقات قلبها متلخبطة ومتعثرة ... وعيونها تايهه في الفراغ ...
فهد التفت لأخته ومد لها الدفتر : خذي هالدفتر اللي مسوي لك عقدة ومسوي لنا ازعاج معك 
خذت ندى الدفتر وفهد دخل .... أما شوق من أول ماختفى هو داخل ركضت للحديقة وهي بصعوبة تتنفس
جلست على وحدة من الكراسي ...
ندى لحقتها ميتة ضحك : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ... شــــــــوق وش فيك كنك شايفه الموت بعينه !!!!
شوق مابين ارتباكها وتوترها .. كانت مخبية وجهها بيدينها : اسكتي تراني منيب رايقة ..
ندى : ريلاكس شوق ريلاكس ... ماصار شي ..
شوق رفعت وجهها لها : احلفي انه ماصار شي
ندى قعدت قدامها : والله ماصار شي يستاهل هذا كله
شوق بعصبية : وانتي تعتبرين اللي صار قبل شوي شي تافه ...؟!
ندى تطمنها : ماصار شي ... عادي ... مواقف تصير دايما ..
شوق زاد احمرار وجهها وطبخ : اقول اسكتي احسن لك لا بوكس في عينك الحين ...
ندى : هههههههههههههه هذا وانت تقولين بتغطى عنه على طول ... هذي اول المواقف اللي بتصيرلك
شوق حطت يدها على قلبها بذهول من اللي صار لها : والله مدري وش صار لي ... فجأة حسيت بقلبي نط من مكانه ... والاكسجين اختفى من حولي .... ندى تكفين قولي لي وش صار ؟!!!!
ندى بمزح : ليش ؟... لهالدرجة اخوي يخوف
شوق متنرفزة : اقوله آسفة وساكت ... رد قل عادي ماصار شي ..
ظلت ندى تضحك على شكلها كل ماتذكرت الموقف .. ووجه شوق يزيد احمرار كل لحظة والثانية ..
في الصالة بعد ماقال ابو فهد لفهد موضوع بنت عمه وشرح له كل شي .....
ابوفهد : ها فهد .. وش رايك؟
فهد : اذا البنت موافقة ... انا ما عندي أي مشكلة ..
ابو فهد : لا البنت انا كلمتها بالموضوع ووافقت ...عشان ترتاح هي وانت بعد ..
فهد : خلاص يبه اللي تشوفه ..
ابو فهد : ايه بس ما أوصيك .... اعتبرها مثل اختك ندى ..
فهد : لا توصي يبه
ابو فهد بنبرة حازمة وجادة : ايه يا فهد ... ترا ثقتي فيك مالها حدود .. خلني متطمن ..
فهد ابتسم لابوه ابتسامة تبعث عالثقة والارتياح : خلاص يبه تطمن
ابو فهد : بارك الله فيك ... ريحتني الله يريحك دنيا وآخره ..
في الحديقة ... مازالت شوق مو مستوعبة اللي صار والاحراج راكبها من راسها لرجولها .... ندى تعبت وهي تهدي فيها وتبين ان اللي صار شي عادي ... لكن شوق مازال حالها متلخبط ومو مستقرة ..
ندى : شوق يالله ندخل
شوق : لا ما بي اكيد اخوك داخل
ندى : وانت وش دخلك فيه بكيفه
شوق : لا مابي اشوفه عقب اللي صار قبل شوي
ندى وهي تسحب يدها : يالله عاد ... بنرقى فوق احنا ... موب مبسطين عنده
سحبتها معها ناحية الصالة ... وشوق تسحب رجولها تسحيب ... ماتبي تقابله ولا تبي تحتك فيه بعد اللي صار ..
دخلوا الصالة وراحوا ناحية الدرج ... لكن نداء ابو فهد استوقفهم ..
ابو فهد : وين تعالوا العشا خلاص 10 دقايق وجاهز
شوق رفعت عينها لعمها لكنها غلطت بالعنوان والتقت بعين فهد اللي كان يناظرهم بنفس الابتسامة اللي قبل شوي ... نزلتها على طوول بحيا .... والاحمرار زاد عليها لدرجة انها حست بتوهج حارق في خدودها .. 
ياااااربي فيها عشا بعد ... يعني بتم مقابلته بعد اللي صار .... اوووف وش هالورطة كله منك يا ندى بس انا اوريك ...
قطع حبل افكارها صوت ندى : لا يبه معليش ... حنا شبعانين اليوم .. ماكلين بالسوق قبل مانرجع
ابو فهد هز راسه : بهواكم اجل
هالمرة شوق هاللي سحبت معها ندى لفوق بعد ماسمعت اذن عمها لهم
دخلوا الغرفة
شوق تتنهد : يااااربي مابغينا نخلص
ندى : شفتي شلون فكيتك من هالورطة .... ادعي بسلامتي
شوق : أي الحمد لله .... ماتوقعت ان لقائي معه بيكون بذاك الشكل اللي يفشل ... واااااااي الله يخسني ..!!
ندى : لا يفشل ولا شي ... انتي اللي ماخذه الامور بصعوبة
شوق قاطعتها : لا تذكريني خلاص ابي انسى ... 
ندى غيرت الموضوع : هههههههههههههههه .. ها وش اخبار الملابس .. كلها اوكي ؟
شوق : أي الحمد لله مظبوطة كلها
ندى : حلو...
ومشت للكومدينة ودخلت الدفتر وصكته .... انتبهت لها شوق : الا قوليلي وش سالفة هالدفتر..
ندى : الدفتر ؟ ... آآآ...
شوق بابتسامة : ومب الدفتر بس ... الصورة بعد ...
ندى : أي صورة ؟
شوق بنص عين : علي انا !!! ... الصورة اللي كانت معك ... كانت صورة رجال
ندى ارتبكت : وانت وش دراك انها صورة رجال
شوق : اقولك شفتها
هزت راسها : امممم .... تبين تشوفينها ؟
شوق بحماس : اكيــــــــــــد ...
رجعت فتحت الدرج وطلعت الدفتر وخذت الصورة منه
ندى : خذي ... وشوفيها بنفسك
خذتها شوق وجلست تتأمل فيها ...... بعد فترة من التأمل ..
شوق : من هذا ؟
ندى رفعت حواجبها : ماعرفتيه ؟
شوق : لا .... بس كأني شفته قبل
ندى : طيب .... وش رايك فيه ؟
شوق : تقصدين شكله يعني ؟
هزت ندى راسها وتمت تناظر شوق تنتظر منها جواب
شوق : مرة مرة حلو .. وسيم ..... خشمه حلو وعيونه حلوة ... وحواجبه بعد ... يعني ملامحه كلها على بعضها جذابة ... بس قوليلي من هذا ؟
ندى : ماعرفتيه للحين ؟
شوق بتفكيـــــر : شفته قبل بس ويــــــن ....!!!
قاطعتها ندى : هذا أحمد ..
شوق ناظرتها مستغربة : أي احمد ؟ .......... آآآه .. احمد ولد خالتك ... زاد شفته اليوم بس مدري ليش ماركزت عليه ..
هزت ندى راسها : وفيه شي يميزه بعد ..
شوق التفتت لها بحماس : وشو ؟
ندى : صوته …. صوته مرة حلو ... يجنن … اذا غنى معد ودك انه يسكت ..
شوق بلهفة : قد سمعتيه يغني ؟
ندى : كذا مرة … حتى عندي شريط مسجل فيه صوته ومدخل عليه موسيقى بعد .. 
شوق : والله ؟!.... من وين جبتيه ؟ ..
ندى بتردد : اممممممم .... بقولك بس لا تعلمينها ..
شوق مستغربة : مـــــــن ؟
ندى بخبث وهي تطلع لسانها : سرقته من نوف … بس لا تقولين لها ..
شوق فتحت عيونها عالآخر : ........... ياحـــرامـــــــيــــــة ..!!!
ندى بلا مبالاة : ايه قولي اللي تبين … بس اذا سمعتيه بتعرفين انه يستاهل اني اسرقه
شوق بحماس : وينه وينه …. شغليه خلينا نسمعه ..
على طول قامت وراحت طلعت الشريط من الكومدينة وحطته بالمسجل 
وشغلته.... تسللت موسيقى رومانسية لأغنية ندى تموت فيها ... بعدها بلحظات انطلق صوت كله عذوبــة وأحاسيـس .. :

تنتظر كلمة احبك … شايفك مشغول فيها
كل شي بوقته حلو … ليش مستعجل عليها
بكرة هيا اللي تجيك … وتمر كل لحظة عليك
انتا بس طولي بالك … كل شي بوقته حلو
في ثواني في دقايق ... في شهر ولا سنة 
القلوب هيا اللي تحكم ... ماهو انتا أو انا ..
ينولد حبـــك وحبـــــي ... واعشقك يـــاروح قلبي 
انتا بس طولي بالك ... كل شي بوقته حلو 
خلنا نفهم بعضنا ... قبل ما نهوى نضيع ..
مابعد برد الشتا ... الا نسمات الربيع ..
واوعدك كلمة احبك ... منها مايمل قلبك ..
انتا بس طولي بالك ... كل شي بوقته حلو ..

سكرت ندى المسجل والتفتت لشوق اللي كانت مدهوووووشة ….
ابتسمت ندى : ها وش رايك فيه ؟
شوق : رووووووووعة !!!!!!! .. فظييييييييع !!!!!! .. صوته خيااااااااااااااال !!!!! 
ندى : عشان ماتلوميني يوم سرقته …
شوق : لا والله ماالومك … بس هي مسكينة ..
ندى بعدم اقتناع : لا مو مسكينة .. عندها اخوها متى ماتبي تسمع صوته تروح له وتقول له غن 
ضحكت شوق … وتذكرت سالفة الصورة
شوق : بس ..... ليش صورته عندك ؟
ماردت ندى غير انها ابتسمت ابتسامة خجولة ونظراتها كلها للارض .... خذت الصورة ورجعتها مكانها
شوق جلست تطالع فيها بغرابة وتفكر.. وكأنها فهمت سر نظراتها الخجولة .... معقولة .... معقولة ندى تحب ..!!!!؟!!!!
**** **** ****

----------


## شوق الربيع

في اليوم الثاني ... في الجامعة ... كانوا ندى ونوف وشوق قاعدين في الكافتيريا ..
ندى : أي نوف ... شخبار اختك امل ؟
نوف : امل الله يخلف عليها هي ويا كرشتها
ندى ضحكت : يا حبي لها ... مشتاقتلها مرة
نوف : بتجينا اليوم عشان تكمل الاسبوعين الباقية من حملها عند امي ... تعبت مرة بالشهر الاخير ...
ندى : يا عمري مسكينة الله يعينها ..
شوق : ليش هي اول مرة تحمل ؟!
نوف : ايه هذا اول حمل لها ....
شوق : تصدقون صرت اخاف من الحمل من كثر ماكنت اسمع عنه ...
ندى : مصيرك بتتزوجين ان شالله وتحملين بدرزن عيال ..
شوق خافت من هالدعوة : لا ان شالله فيك ولا فيني ... انا منيب جايبه الا اثنين او ثلاثة ويخب على رجلي بعد ...
ندى بفخر : اما انا لو رجلي يبيني اجيب عشرين بزر انا موافقة ...
شوق بخبث : ومن هو هالرجل المهبول اللي بيصرف على عشرين ... لا يكون احمد ؟؟!
ندى تملكها الاحرااااج لعدم توقعها سؤال مثل هذا : انطمي ياحمارة ... رجلي وبس ... مهما يكون ...
نوف خاشة عرض : ميـــــــن أحمـــــد ؟
شوق تبي تفضح ندى : هذا الله يسلم عمــــرك يصير .....
ماكملت لان ندى قاطعتها : اسفهيها نوف ... هذي متخيلة ان رجلي بيصير اسمه احمد
نوف بخبث : لا يكون تقصد اخــــــــــوي ..؟!!!
ندى تتدارك الموضوع : أي اخـــــــوك ؟؟.... يعني مافي احد بالدنيا اسمه احمد الا اخوك
نوف ويدها على خصرها : وش فيه اخوي ... كامل والكامل وجه الله ... وياحظ من اللي بتاخذه ....
ندى في نفسها .... أي والله ياحظ من اللي بتاخذه ... حظها من السما ..
شوق : ندى .. ماعندك محاضرة الحين ؟
ندى شافت ساعتها : الا ... خلاص انا رايحة ... see ya
شوق ونوف : باي
التفتت نوف لشوق بعد ماغابت ندى عنهم : ندى هذي أحس عليها تصرفات غريبة بعض الأحيان .... مقدر أفهمها ..
شوق : وانا مثلك ... احس انها بنت متضادة ..
نوف وعلامات البلاهة على وجهها : متضادة ؟!... وش هالمصطلح ؟!... اول مرة أسمعه ..
شوق باعتراف : هههههههههههه ... اول مرة استخدمه في حياتي ... انا اقصد انها بنت ممكن تطلع لك اليوم شكل ... وبكرة شكل ثاني ... 
نوف : لا تقعدين تتفلسفين ؟!... مافهمت ؟
شوق : يعني قصدي ان تصرفاتها بسرعة تتغير وتنعكس ... ممكن تطلع لك دقيقة هادية بعدين تنقلب تطلع وحدة مرجووجة ...
نوف : ههههههههههههههههههه ... وفي هذي صدقتي ... 
في وقت الخروج .... وتحت الشمس الحارة كانوا واقفين لهم يمكن نص ساعة .. وينتظرون السواق بعد ماتركتهم نوف اللي مرتها سهى ..
ندى بعصبية : ياااااربي .... مادري عنه ذا وين ذلف ؟!
شوق : خاف انه موجود بس احنا ماانتبهنا له
ندى : لا هو دايما يستنا قريب
شوق : طيب دقي عالبيت يمكن ماارسلوه
ندى بينفجر راسها من الشمس : اووووف ... خلنا ندق ونشوف
رفعت جوالها ودقت ... لكن للأسف مافي جواب ..
ندى : محد يرد ..
شوق : طيب دقي على جوال امك ..
ندى : بدق وعسى ترد .... ياربي خلاص مقدر أستحمل .. راسي بينفجر ..
دقت على رقم امها ..
ندى : الو هلا يمه
ام فهد : هلا ندى
ندى : يمه .. السواق للحين ماجا ... متأكدين انكم ارسلتوه
ام فهد : لا ندى انا طالعة مشوار ضروري مع السواق ... ولا اقدر اجيكم ... بعيدة عن الجامعة الحين
ندى : طيب وش الدبرة الحين ... احترقنا ..
ام فهد : دقي عالبيت يمكن يكون ابوك قد رجع او فهد ..
ندى : ان شالله ولو اني دقيت ولا احد رد ..
ام فهد : يالله حبيبتي لازم اسكر الحين ..
ندى : يالله مع السلامة
ام فهد : مع السلامة
شوق اللي كانت حالتها حالة من الحر : ها وش صــــــار ؟! ... بشــري ..
ندى : تقول انها ماخذه السواق لمشوار ... ولا تقدر تمرنا الحين ..
شوق : طيب وش نسوي الحين ..؟!!
ندى تنهدت بضيق : تقول دقي عالبيت ... بدق واشوف .. وعسى يردووون ...
دقت وتم يرن ويرن ويرن لفترة طويلة لكنه هالمرة صار فيه رد ...
ندى : الو
فهد : الو ... هلا ندى
ندى : فهد .. انت بالبيت ؟
فهد بسخرية : وشلون برد عليك لو ماكنت بالبيت يا ذكية ؟
ندى : المهم لاتقعد تتمصخر ... تعال خذنا ..
فهد : والسواق وينه ..؟!
ندى بسخرية : واحنا بنقعد ندقدق عليك لو كان السواق فاضي ... امي ماخذته لمشوار
فهد : لو كنت نايم احلموا اجي اخذكم ..
ندى بتصيح خلاص : فهد حرام عليك ... صارلنا منطقين بالشمس لنا ساعة
فهد : انت ومين ؟
ندى : مين يعني ؟ انا وشوق يالذكي ...
فهد : خلاص لا تقعدين تكثرين الحكي ... ربع ساعة وجايكم
ماصدقت انه وافق : اوكي ننتظرك
بعد ماسكرت : اوووووف .... مايقتنع الا بعد طلوع الروح
شوق : ليش مارضى ؟
ندى : الا رضى بس بعد ايش ؟ .... بعد ما يطلع الشيب في راسي
تموا واقفين لهم ثلث ساعة لما وصل فهد
ندى : يالله شوق شوفيه وصل
شوق مسكت يد ندى : ندى ..
ندى التفتت : خير شوق في شي
شوق : انا خايفة
ندى استغربت : خايفة ؟ ... وش خايفة منه
شوق بنبرة طفولية : خايفة من اخوك
ندى ضحكت ضحكة المستغربة : اخوي ؟؟؟؟ .. ليش ؟
شوق : موب انتي تقولين مايصدق يلقى عليك موقف او زلة يقعد يعايرك فيها
ندى مافهمت : الا .. واذا ؟
شوق : اخاف يجلس يلمح او يتكلم عن الموقف اللي صار ويحرجني ..
ندى ضحكت : لا تخافين ماراح يتكلم ... وحتى لو تكلم اسفهيه كأنك ماسمعت شي .... ويالله تعالي لانتاخر عليه والا ترا يروح ويتركنا
مسكوا يد بعض وراحوا راكبين السيارة
ندى : السلام عليكم
فهد : وعليكم السلام
حرك السيارة ومشوا بعيد عن الجامعة ..
شوق طول الطريق كانت ساكتة ... وبس تسمع مناقر ندى وفهد ..
كانت تناظر الارض وتفكر ... فجأة رفعت راسها عالمراية وتلاقت عيونها مع عيون فهد اللي كان يناظرها وهو مبتسم .. مع انه كان لابس نظارته الشمسية الا انها عرفت ان عيونه عليها ..
لفت راسها للشباك على طوول وهي مغمضة عيونها .. 
ياااااااااربي ... يضحك .. يضحك اكيد تذكر اللي صار.. هذا مانسى!!!... انسى ياخي خلني انسى انا بعد ..... لا تحرجني ..
صحت من افكارها على صوته ...
فهد : تبغون السوبر ماركت ..؟!
ندى ماصدقت خبر : واللـــه ..... ايه الله يخليك كان ودي من زمـــــااااان ...
فهد التفت لها بكبرياء : مايهمني رايك انتي ؟
حطت ندى يدها على خصرها : اجل من رايه ؟
فهد مبتسم وعيونه عالمرايه : راي بنت عمك اللي وراك ....
شوق فتحت عيونها على آخرهم ... وش يبغى في رايي ... كيفه هو حر
فهد : ها وش قلت شوق ؟ ... تبينا نمر السوبر ماركت ؟
ندى معارضة : ياخي انا ابغى ..... خلاص ودنا
أشر لها باصبعه تسكت وعيونه مازالت عالمراية : قلت لك رايك مو مهم ... ها شوق ؟
ندى عصبت : شووووووووق ... قولي ايه ... ياويلك اذا عييتي
شوق ارتبكت ... وبهدوء قالت : كيفك ... انت حر
فهد : يعني تبين نروح ؟
شوق : ..... مثل ماتبغى ندى 
ندى صفرت : شفت ... غصب عليك توديني
فهد يهدد : بلا هذرة زايدة لأخليك تنطقين في السيارة وانزل شوق لحالها
شوق شهقت .... فيها نزلة معه لحالي ... لا مابي اجل ... بقوله يوديني البيت ..
لكن بدون ماتقول ندى ردت عنها : لا حبيبي شوق مهي براضية تنزل معك لحالها
رفع فهد عيونه عالمراية : وليش .... مب انا مثل اخوها ؟
ندى : اقول بلا كلام فاضي بلا بطيخ .... ياأنزل معكم ياتودينا للبيت على طول
فهد : مادام شوق تبينا نروح نروح ..
وصلوا لسوبر ماركت العزيزية ....
فهد : يالله انزلوا
نزلوا وعلى طول مسكت شوق يد ندى ....... دخلوا السوبر ماركت ... 
ندى أول ماوطت رجلها السوبر ماركت خذت نفس عمييييق : اللــــــــــــــه !! .... أحب ريحة السوبر ماركات ...
شوق : ههههههههههههههه .... الله ياخذ بليسك ... وشفيك مدمنة ... ؟!
ندى : أيـــه والله مدمنة ... 
فهد ينادي : نـــــدى ...
ندى : نعــــــم ..!!
فهد : انا بنتظركم هنا ....... لما تخلصون دقي علي ... اوكـــي
ندى : اوكــــي
وعلى طول سحبت ندى شوق معها لقسم الحلويات والشوكلاتات 
شوق : ماشالله ... حافظة الطريق ..
ندى بفخر : وش تحسبيني .... أنا أشم ريحة الشوكلاتات ولو على بعد عشرة كيلووو ...
شوق : حشى حية انتي منتي بآدميـــة !!!!
ندى : ههههههههههههههههه ... يالله شوق وصلنـــا ... طبي وتخيري
وقفوا أمام سيب طويل بين رفوف شايلة انواع حلويات الدنيا ..
شوق : ايه بس لا ناخذ كثير .. صنفين ثلاثة ..
ندى بتهكم : أي صنفين ثلاثة انت بعد ... مادام فهد هو اللي بيدفع خذي اللي تبين
شوق : وش بيقول عنا ... مشافيـــــح ماقد شفنا خير !!
ندى : لا مشافيح ولا شي ... ناخذ ونخزن عندنا بالغرفة ... عادي .. بس لحظة بروح اجيب عربية ..
راحت وغابت لحظات ... ورجعت تدف عربية ..
شوق : عربية عاد ؟!... كان جبتي سلة صغيرة .... شكلك ناوية علينا ..
ندى : ماعليك مني ... يالله اختاري ...
شوق بدت تدور وتتفرج : انا باخذ لي كتكات وباونتي وعلبة كواليتي ستريت
ندى : اما انا باخذلي كرتون مالتيزرز وكرتون جالكسي وبيوقلز وآيس كريم و... و....و... الخ
لفت ندى سيب الحلويات يمكن حوالي عشر مرات ... وماخلت شي ماخذته .. خذت حلويات تحبها وحلويات جديدة تحب تجربها .. اللي يشوفها بيقول من قلبها هذي تشتري ..
امتلت العربية من خرابيطهم ..
شوق شافت ساعتها بقلق : ها نرجع ؟
ندى ولا همها الوقت .. بتاخذ كل اللي تبيه : لا خلينا نروح للعصيرات ..
شوق : يالله ..
سحبوا معهم العربية لقسم الثلاجات .. 
شوق اللي كانت تدف العربية : ندى حرام عليك وش بقيتي ماأخذتي ... العربية معد صارت تندف ... يبيلها عشر رجال يدفونها ..
ندى : ماعليك انتي ... خليني أبرد خاطري ... ان ماخليته يطفر ماأكون بنت ابوي .. ( تقصد فهد بكلامها )
شوق : هههههههههه ... الله يستر على اخوك ... ناوية عليه انتي اليوم ... 
لفوا الثلاجات بالطول وبالعرض .. وتفحصوا انواع العصيرات الموجودة .. اختاروا كذا حبة من كل شكل ونوع .. 
شوق لما شافت العربية شلون صار شكلها شهقت ..
شوق : ويييييييلي !!!! ..... بينهبل اخوك ..!!
ندى كانت تجمع في يدها علب عصيرات ... رجعت وحطتهم في العربية وقالت : خليه يستاهل ... هذي عن عشر روحات ماوداني لها ..
شوق شافت ساعتها : يالله ترا شكلنا تأخرنا ..
ندى لما شافت الساعة : أي والله عسى مايكون راح عنا .... ترا يسويها ..
دقت على جواله ... مادق دقتين الا وفهد رد عليه
فهد ببرود : هلا ندى ..
ندى : هلا فهد وينك ؟! ..
فهد باسلوب مستهتر : بالبيت ..
شهقت ندى : بالبيت ؟ قـــل والله ......
شوق حطت يدها على قلبها
فهد : أيـــه بالبيت ... شفتكم طولتوا ولا عندكم نية ترجعون قلت ارجع انوم احسن
ندى بترجي : طيب حنا خلصنا الحين
فهد : وشو عقبه ؟؟ ... عقب ماطفشتوني .... شوفولكم تكسي وارجعوا معه ...
ندى برجا : لاااااااااا يافهد .....
فهد : اذا تبيني أرجع خلي شوق تكلمني وتطلب مني أرجع ...
ندى ببلاهة ما استوعبت طلبه : نعـــــم ؟!
فهد بثقة : اللي سمعتيه ...
ندى التفتت لشوق ...
شوق ببراءة : ها وش صار ليش تناظريني ..؟!
ندى : يقول خلي شوق تطلب مني أرجع وأرجع ..
شوق باستنفار: نعـم نعـم نعـم ... !!!!
ندى مدت لها الجوال : يالله كلميه ... كلها كلمتين ...
شوق : لا حبيبتي انتي اطلبي منه ...
ندى : يوووووه شوق لا تصيرين كذا قولي اللي يبيه ... انا ماعندي استعداد انطق هنا للعصر ...
شوق : وانا بعد ياحبيبتي ماعندي استعداد أكلمه واترجاه .. يكفي اللي صار لي معه ... !!!
ندى رجعت تحط السماعة على اذنها : فــهــد ...
فهد : هلا ...
ندى : البنت رافضة .... وبعدين ماله داعي هالحركات .... لا تخلينا مصخرة عند الكل ...
فهد بعناد : قلت لك خليها تتكلم بنفسها ... مو بأنا مثل اخوها ... ليش الحيا أجل ؟!
ندى التفتت لشوق وهي تتأفف : أوووووف ...
شوق : ها وش قال ..؟!
ندى : مصر انك تكلمينه ...
شوق : يحلـــــم ...
ندى عصبت ومسكت يد شوق بالغصب وحطت الجوال بيدها : يالله عاد بلا دلع .... قولي له تعال خذنا .. وخلاص ... 
شوق : أوووووف ... !!
ندى : يالله خلصينا .... من اللي بيدفع على هالشوكلاتات والحلويات كلها ... ومو بحلوة نقعد نرجعها قدام الله وخلقه ..... فضـــــيحة .... !!!!
تنهدت شوق بيأس وحطت السماعة على أذنها : .......الـ........ الوو ...
فهد : ........ هلا شوق ...
شوق : .....................
فهد : ها شوق ... قولي اللي عندك ..
شوق : .................آآ......آآآ ...
فهد ضحك ... وضحكاته وصلت لمسامع شوق ... غمضت عيونها من الحرج ..
فهد والضحكة بصوته : .... ها ..... عندك شي بتقولينه ؟!
شوق : ...........مـ ... ممــ ... ممكن ... تجي تاخذنا .......
أطلق فهد ضحكة عالية دوخت شوق بمكانها ... وغمضت عيونها بشدة ....
فهد : ههههههههههههههههه ..... يالله تعالوا انا عند الكاشير ...
شوق التفتت لندى بغضب .... 
ندى : ها وش قال ؟!....
شوق بعصبية : أخــــوك هالتافـــــــــه !! ... ماراح لمكان أصلا .. قاعد بمكانه .... بس مدري ليش سوا هالحركة فيني ... ؟!!!
عطت ندى الجوال بغضب وابتعدت ... حطت ندى الجوال على اذنها ...
ندى باندهاش : فهـــــــــــــــــــد ...!!!
فهد : ههههههههههههههههههه ..... الحين أنا تافـــــه ؟!!
ندى : أيـــــــه تافه .... ولا وش هالحركة اللي سويتها ... ؟!
فهد : ههههههههههههههه .... ما سويت شي .... تعالوا يالله ولا رحت صدق عنكم ..
سكر عنها ...
التفتت ندى لشوق اللي كانت واقفة بعيد عنها ويديها معقدة قدام صدرها ..
ندى : شووووق يالله نروح ....
التفتت شوق لها وباين انها مازالت معصبة ومنحرجة بنفس الوقت ... دفعت ندى العربية قدامها والثانية تمشي جنبها ... 
راحوا لعند الكاشير لقوه واقف ينتظر
فهد : هاه مابغيتوا تخلصون ؟
ندى تبي تحطها في شوق : شوق اللي أخرتني .... كل شوي تقول ابغى هذا وابغى هذا
شوق ارتاعت من كلامها .... يعني تبي تكمل علي هذي ... بذبحها : ندى يا لئيمة ... انتي اللي شوي وتقشــين الماركت كله ..!!
ندى تمثل انها مظلومة : لا حرام عليك انا مو بمشفوحة لهالدرجة ..
فهد تقدم يشوف الحلويات اللي جايبينها : ندى وش ذا كله ؟
ندى بثقة : قلت لك هذي اغراض شوق ..
شوق انحرجت : ندى يالدبا لا تورطيني
فهد يهدي بينهم وشبح الابتسامة مازال ظاهر على شفايفه : لحظة شوق ليش خايفة لهالدرجة ... انا عارف انها ندى ... مايشتري هالأشياء الا ندى
( والتفت لأخته ) ... ها ندى .... انت لازم اذا شريتي شي تشترين منه كراتين ودرازن ..؟!
ندى بنبرة بريـئة : ايه عشان ماروح للسوبر ماركت كثير
فهد : ومافكرتي فيني ؟..... ليش شايفتني قاعد على بنك ؟
ندى تجامله : وش دعوة عاد انت اخوي ...
فهد بسخرية : واذا كنت اخوك ...اروح اذب فلوسي على خرابيط
ندى بدلال : يالله عاد فهد ... انت متى توديني اصلا ...
شوق كانت تضحك على ندى في سرها ... ندى هذي موب هينة تعرف تلعب على الواحد بالحكي
حاسب فهد على الأغراض وطلعوا ... ركبوا السيارة ومشوا للبيت ..
شوق كانت ساكتة ... والحرج مازال مبين آثاره الوردية على خدودها ... وندى ماصدقت ... طلعت كيسة مالتيزرز وبدت تاكل بنهم ...
فهد مد يده بياخذ : شوي شوي لا تغصين علينا ...
خذاله حبه وكلاها ... رفع عينه عالمراية لقا شوق ملتفته لجهة الشارع ...
مد يده لكيسة المالتيزرز اللي في يد ندى وخذاله حبيتين .... ورفع عينه للمراية مرة ثانية ...
فهد : شوق ...
انتفضت شوق بمكانها لما انتبهت له يناديها ... وظلت عيونها على الشارع : نعـــم ...
فهد : خذي ... 
التفتت له لقته يمد لها يده وفيها حبتين شوكولاته .... لي قاله الحين يبي يراضيني ...
شوق رجعت التفتت : لا شكرا مابي ...
فهد : خذي سوي في ندى حسنة لا تخلينها تاكله كله .... بتنتفخ علينا .. 
ضحكت ندى بتهكم وسفهته ...
شوق : عليها بالعافية ... 
فهد ماتم يطلبها ... رمى الحبتين في فمه وكلاها ...
فهد : شوق انتي زعلانة ؟!
شوق ببرود : وليـــش أزعل ؟!
فهد : عاللي قبل شوي ... ( وضحك بخفة لما تذكر )
شوق : لا مازعلت ... 
فهد : بس اللي مبين العكس ...
شوق بس تبي تفتك : لا مازعلت ... تطمن 
سكت فهد والبسمة مازالت على شفاته وكملوا طريقهم للبيت ..
راحت شوق على طوول لغرفة ندى ولحقتها ندى بعد عشر دقايق ...
**** **** ****

----------


## شوق الربيع

غربت الشمس واختفى قرصها المتوهج رايح لعالم ثاني ... الطيور سكنت في أعشاشها واختفت تغاريدها ... هب الليل ومعه القمر والنجوم اللي تكون حاضرة كل مسا وكل أمسية ..
دخلت ندى على شوق فجأة ...
ندى بصراخ : شوق ... شوق .. شووووق
شوق كانت قاعدة عالمكتب تقرى وحدة من الكتب اللي لقتها في مكتبة ندى ... ومن دخلت ندى عليها بهالطريقة انتفضت في مكانها : يمه ... شوي شوي .. وش ذا الخرشة ..؟!!
ندى راحت تاخذ عبايتها اللي كانت مرمية عالسرير : قومي قومي البسي بسرعة ...
شوق : لييييش ؟
ندى : بنطلع مع ابوي يالله بسرعة
شوق قامت تاخذلها ملابس مع انها ماتدري هي وين بتروح : أي قوليلي عشان اعرف وش البس ...
ندى : هذي اللي معك تصلح .. بس خلصي
لبسوا وخلصوا ويوم جوا ينزلون
شوق : لحظة ندى وين بنروح ..؟!
ندى : بنروح لمحلات الاثاث ..
شوق : ليش ... وش الطاري ..
ندى : نسيتي وش قلت لك ... بنروح نشتري اثاث لغرفتك
شوق : وعمي وافق ؟
ندى : ايه كلمته بالموضوع ... وخبرني انه اليوم فاضي وهو اللي قالي اجي اقولك تلبسين عشان نطلع .... يالله لا تقعدين تكثرين حكي
نزلوا مع بعض لقوا ابو فهد لابس ينتظرهم تحت
ابو فهد : ها بناتي ... جاهزين ؟
شوق : أي عمي جاهزين
ابو فهد : يالله اجل
توهم بيطلعون مع باب الصالة الا ناط عليهم نايف
نايف : لحظة لحظة لحظة .... وانا بعد يبه .. بروح معكم
ابو فهد : لابس وجاهز ؟
نايف : ايه يبه لابس
ندى : هيه انت وين تروح معنا ؟ مانبي بزارين ....
نايف يغيضها : انا ... ما .... خذت ... رايك ... ( وطلع لسانه ) وانحاش قبلهم للسيارة
ندى : ياربي هذا يعرف يرفع الضغط ...
شوق : تستاهلين ... لا تحارشينه
ركبوا السيارة ... نايف قدام مع ابوه ... وندى مع شوق ورا
ومشوا على طول لمحلات الاثاث اللي كانت في وحدة من شوارع الرياض المهمة ..
في وسط الطريق ...
ندى : يبه وش رايك نروح لإيكيا ... غرفهم مرة حلوة وأنيقة ...
ابو فهد : خل نشوف هالمحلات الحين ... بعدين اذا ماحصلنا شي نروح للي تبين
وقفوا ... وبدوا دوران عالمحلات ... وكانوا كل ماحصلوا شي موديله حلو .. يكون ضارب بالسعر بشكل خيااالي او الوانه مو مناسبة ..
بعد ساعة ونص من لفة هالمحلات ..
ندى : يبه ... خلاص مافي الا ايكيا ... مكان كبير .. وفيه اشكال والوان
ابو فهد : خلاص مثل ماتبون
ركبوا السيارة وتوجهوا لمقصدهم ......دخلوه وتوجهوا لطابق الغرف .. كانت في اطقم حلوة وناعمة بالمرة ..
وقت ماكانت تتمشى ندى وتلف وجهها يمين وشمال تتفرج عالأطقم ... لقت كاتالوجات محطوطة على طاولة ... خذت لها واحد وقعدت تتصفحه ... أعجبتها أشكال كثيرة ... رفعت راسها تنادي شوق ..
ندى : شـــــوق ...
شوق اللي كانت واقفة جنب عمها يتناقشون الآراء على المعروض ... التفتت ..
شوق : هلا ... 
ندى : تعالي شوفي .... في هنا أشياء حلوة بتختصر عليك التعب ...
راحت لها ... خذت لها كتالوج ثاني وقعدت تتصفحه ...
بعد البحث ... وتبادل الآراء هي وندى ومعهم عمها ... اتفقوا ...
واختارت شوق ... طقم سرير بفراشه الكبير ذو موديل ناعم انثوي وروعة ... 
ومعه مكتب مزدوج للكمبيوتر والكتابة ومكتبة متوسطة وكمدينة ... وكرسي هزاز وكل مستلزمات الغرفة اللي انتوا تعرفونها ... يعني الغرفة كانت مرة كيوت مناسبة لبنت مثل شوق ..
اتفق ابو فهد مع موظفين المحل انهم يجيبون الغرفة بعد ثلاث ايام ويركبونها
طلعوا وركبوا السيارة راجعين البيت
................

دخل الصالة وهو يدندن بأغنية ويلعب بالمفتاح في يده .... كانت امه جالسة بالصالة معها عمر 
تأكله ...
ام فهد : هلا فهد .. من وين جاي ؟
فهد : والله كنت مع احمد ..
عمر من شاف فهد راح راكض له... وفهد استقبله بضحكة وشاله وحطه على رجله
فهد : يا حلوك يازينك ...
عمر تم يضحك .. يحب اخوه ومايصدق يشوفه من برا الا هو جاي يركض له .. ينتظره بس يلاعبه ويضحكه ...
فهد : تدري ياحبيب قلبي ليش انت تهبل ..؟!
عمر ينطط في حضنه مستانس ويسولف سواليف غير مفهومة ..
فهد : لأنك مزيون وطالع تشبه لي ..
ام فهد ضحكت : يا حظ عمر اذا طلع يشبهك ..
فهد : وهذي فيها كلام ... اكيد يا حظه ..
عمر حط يده على وجه فهد وبدا يلحوس فيه ... وفهد يلاعبه والثاني ميت ضحك
ام فهد : لا تضحكه كثير ... تراه توه ماكل وبيطلع اللي كلاه كله في وجهك
فهد انقرف وكشر : لا اجل مادام كذا خذيه عني ... ماني بناقص بلاويــه ..
ونزله علأرض جنب امه ..
فهد : اجل يمه وين ابوي .. نام ؟
ام فهد : لا طالع
فهد : طالع ؟ ... غريبة الساعة الحين 11.30 ومب من عادته يتأخر لها الوقت
ام فهد : طالع ويا البنات ونايف يشترون اثاث لغرفة بنت عمك ... واكيد هم في الطريق الحين
انفتح باب الصالة 
ابو فهد : السلام عليكم
ام فهد + فهد : وعليكم السلام
شوق كانت الطرحة على راسها ... لكنها من شافت فهد ... تغطت بطرف الطرحة بدون ماتحس
ندى بهمس : شوق ... ليش تغطيت ... نزلي الطرحة
شوق : مدري ... خفت
عرفت ندى ان الكلام معها ماينفع .. قامت هي وسحبت الطرحة
ندى : اتركيها لاسحبها منك ..
شوق: طيب خلينا نرقى لا نقعد
ام فهد : ها بوفهد ... بشروا ... عسى حصلتوا شي زين
ابو فهد : لا الحمد لله .. وبعد كم يوم بيجيبونها
فهد التفت لشوق بسرعة وعلى طوول حول نظره لندى اللي بجنبها : ها ندى .. برد قلبك الحين .. حصلتي روحة مع ابوي
ندى تغايضه : وياااااااازينها من طلعة ... مافيها لا حنة ولا رنة ... موب مثلك انت .. تخلي الواحد مايحب يطلع معك لأي مشوار
فهد : اشوى اعترفتي بنفسك ... عشان ما تنشبين فيني ودني لذا وودني لذا
ابو فهد : فهد ... هذي اختك .. اذا ماوديتها انت من يوديها
ندى : اصلا الواحد اذا حب يطلع وما لقى قدامه الا فهد ... لازم ينذل عشان يقضي اللي يبيه ...
ام فهد قطعت هالحوار : ندى روحي انت وشوق غيروا وغسلوا .. وتعالوا للعشاء
ندى : ان شالله .. يالله شوق
راحوا مع بعض لفوق ينفذون اللي قالتلهم عليه ام فهد ورجعوا نزلوا
جلسوا للعشا ...
كان ابو فهد في كرسي لحاله وام فهد وفهد ومنى على يمينه...
ونايف وشوق وندى على يساره .. ومن الترتيب يبين ان شوق وفهد كانوا متقابلين ..
طبعا هذا كان من غير قصد ... شوق جلست والصدفة خلت فهد قبالها ....
كانت تاكل بصمت ... وان تكلمت تكلمت مع ندى بهمس ... كانت تحس بتوتر وارتباك .. هي في وضع اول مرة تكون فيه بحياتها .. كانت منزلة راسها للأرض من الحرج ... ولا تجرأت ترفع عينها .. شوي شوي لما حست ان فهد مب لمها ... رفعت عينها بدافع الفضول .. شي داخلها يدفعها تغتنم هالفرصة لأنه ماسنحت لها من قبل انها تتمعن فيه ... فلما تركزت نظراتها عليه ..
انـصـدمـــــــــــــــت !!!!!!!!!!

ماصدقت انه هذا اللي جالس قدامها هو ولد عمها ... مو معقول ... هذا فهـــــــــد ؟!!! ..... ياااااااربي ياخـذ العقـل ...... ياااااربي .... يااااااربي
وشلون ماركزت في ملامحه قبل .. وشلون ماانتبهت له ..!!!!
شلون اركز .... وانا في الموقف اللي صار مااذكر شلون حتى كنت واقفة .... والسوبر ماركت كنت متغطية ولا حتى كلفت على عمري اركز عليه ولو لثواني ..... بس الحين غير .... مافي مسافة تفصلني عنه الا متر او يمكن اقل ....
وتقول ندى مغرور..!!!..!!!!
من حقــــــه ........ من حقـــه يغترر ... !!!!
كانت شوق سرحانة وعيونها على فهد اللي منزل راسه لصحن الاكل وسرحان هو بعد
..... لكنه فجأة رفع راسه وبشكل غير مقصود طاحت عيونه على شوق اللي عيونها معلقة فيه ....
من انتبه لها نزلت عيونها على طول للصحن اللي قدامها ووجهها انصبغ باللون الاحمر القاتم ..
كان فهد يتابع ملامحها اللي كانت في مراحل تغير واضحة ... وفي لحظة تذكر الموقف ... موقف أمس ... موقف لقائه معها بغير قصد ... اللي خلاه يضحك ضحكة مسموعة
ابو فهد : خير ليش تضحك ؟
فهد والابتسامة على وجهه .. رجع عيونه عالصحن وهو يحرك الملعقة : لا ولا شي يبه ... تذكرت موقف صار بيني انا وواحد اعرفه وضحكت ..
شوق كانت عارفة انها هي المقصودة .... ياربي انا وش حادني اقعد اتمحلق فيه ... حطيت نفسي في موقف اسخف من الاول ...
فهد قام : الحمدلله ... شبعت ... انا راقي لغرفتي
ابو فهد : وين ماامداك تاكل
فهد : لا يبه الحمد لله ... تصبحون على خير ( كانت آخر نظراته على شوق وهو مبتسم )
ابو فهد +ام فهد : وانت من اهله

رقى فهد وهو يضحك ... وما امداه يدخل غرفته الا وتلفونه يرن ...
راح للحمام وغسل عقب الاكل ومسك تلفونه ... ابتسم وانسدح على سريره ورد ...
فهد بنبرة هادية ســـــاحرة : هـــــلا ........ هـــــــلا ........ تصدقين حبيبتي توني كنت بنوم .. بس من سمعت صوتك طـــــــااااار
شذى بمياعة : هههههههههههههههه يابعد عمري ... ازعجتك اجل ؟
فهد : منــــك مافي ازعاج .... تصدقين حياتي توني كنت افكر فيك ...
شذى : لهالدرجة تحبني ؟
فهد ضحك ضحكة تذوب الصخر : انا كل يوم اشكر ربي انك انتي اللي صرتي حبيبة قلبي وحياتي ودنيتي و.........
شذى بدلـــــع : ياااااربي خلاص لا تكمل ...ترا اذوووووب ومعد تسمع صوتي
فهد : هههههههههههههه ..... هاحبيبتي تعشيتي؟
شذى : أي توني متعشية مع اهلي ..
فهد : أي عاد لا تكثرين من الاكل ... مابيك تصيرين سمينة ... تراني ماحب السمان 
شذى : افا عليك ... اصلا كل من شافني قاللي جسمك حلو ... ولو زدت كيلو واحد بس ... اسوي ريجيم قاسي ...
فهد : لااااا حبيبتي وشـــــو له الريجيــمات ... أخـــــاف عليك تتعبين ...
شذى : حبيبي انتا ...
فهد : خبريني حبيبتي عنك .... شخبارك هاليومين ؟
شذى : ماعندي اخبار ... كلها اخبار الجامعة ...
فهد : ذكريني حبيبتي ... انت داخلة أي تخصص ؟
شذى : نسيــــــــــت !! .... علـــــوم ادارية بجامعة الملك سعود قسم المحاسبة ... سنة ثانية
فهد : آآآه صح .... يعني انت مع اختي
شذى باستغراب : انت عندك اخت بالجامعة ؟ ماقلت لي قبل ؟
فهد : لانه مالي داعي اقولك ... وش دخل اختي بينا انا وانتي
شذى : ماعلينا من اختك .... انت قولي شخبار الجامعة معك ؟
فهد : الجامعة ماشية مثل كل سنة ..
شذى : الله يوفقك يـــــارب ..... ( بتردد ) اممممم ... فهد ؟
فهد : تدللــــــي يا عيــــوووووون فهد ..
شذى : تســـــلم لي عيونــــــك .......... آآآ ..... آآ ....... ودي اشوفك ...
فهد باستغراب : ..... تشوفينـــــــي ؟؟!!!
شذى بدلع : أيــــــه ... انتظرت من زمان تطلب انت هالشي .... وما اقدر اصبر اكثر...
فهد : أيه حبيبتي بس ...
قاطعته : لا بس ولا شي ... فهد ابي اشوفك ابي اشوفك
فهد : أيه حبيبتي بس مو وقته الحين ...
شذى بدلع : اجل متى وقته حبيبــــي ...
فهد : لما يجي وقته اقولك ...
شذى برجا : فهد الله يخليـــــك ... ترا انا افكر فيك ليل ونهار .. ماأقدر اشيلك من بالي
فهد : قلتلك حبيبتي .. مو وقته الحين .. لا تخافين ... لما يجي وقته اقولك .. اوكي
شذى : أي بس لذاك الوقت ... اخاف تاخذك وحدة ثانية مني ..
فهد : لا تخافين حياتي ...... ماتقدر أي وحدة تاخذني منك ....... انــا لك وانت لــــي ..
شذى : ...........
فهد : هاحياتي زعلتي ؟!
شذى بغنج : ياليـــــــت اقدر ازعــــــــل ....
فهد : ههههههههههههههه يابعد قلبي انتي .... يالله اتركك ترتاحين الحين ... تصبحين على خير
شذى : وانت من اهل الخير

*** *** ***

----------


## شوق الربيع

في الصباح .... الساعة 8
خذت شوق عبايتها وشنطتها ونزلت ....
في الصالة ماكان موجود الا ام فهد : هلا يمه صباح الخير
شوق : صباح النور
ام فهد : الفطور جاهز عالطاولة شوق ... روحي كلي لك لقمة ... الا ندى وينها ..
شوق : ندى نايمة .... ماعندها محاظرة الا عالساعة 10 ... اما محاظرتي انا بعد ساعة ....
ام فهد : خلاص اجل روحي افطري .. وانا بقول للخدامة تروح تقول للسواق يجهز السيارة
شوق : مشكورة خالتي ....
جلست عالطاولة ... وصبت لها كوب شاهي ....
بعد لحظات وصلها صوت فهد يدندن نازل من فوق ..... اختبصت معد عرفت وش تسوي ... لا يكون بيجي يفطر معي .. واجلس لحالي انا وياه ... يااااربي وينك ياندى ... 
وصل فهد للصالة : صباح الخير يمه ( وحب راسها )
ام فهد : هلا حبيبي صباح النور
قام فهد يتلفت يمين وشمال : وين عموري اجل .. ابصبح عليه
ام فهد : شفه مع الخدامة تفطره
راح له ... دقيقتين ورجع يضحك ....
فهد : قايلك يمه طالع علي ...
ام فهد : ياليته يطلع عليك في كل شي .. رجال انت ماعليك قاصر
فهد : آآآآآمين
ام فهد : رح كل لك لقمة ترطب بها ريقك ...
فهد : ماشتهي بس عشانك ....
والتفت لناحية طاولة الاكل اللي كانت شوق جالسة عليها و تناظرهم ... ومن لف وجهه ناحيتها نزلت راسها وهي تكمل فطور
راح لها مبتسم .... وهي تاكل ولاحاسة بطعمه ... ياربي عسى مايقعد عسى ما يقعد ....
وصل لها والابتسامة مازالت مرسومة على وجهه .....
فهد : صباح الخير شوق ...
ارتبكت شوق ورفعت نظرها له ونزلته بسرعة : صباح النور .. ( قالتها بابتسامة مجاملة ) .. وطبعا كانت ابتسامة بسيييطة جداا ...
مد يده لزيتونة .. وكلها ... كان عارف انها مرتبكة ... طبيعي لبنت مثلها وفي مثل وضعها انها ترتبك ... حب يخفف الموانة اللي بينهم ...
فهد بهدوء : شوق ... ممكن كوب شاهي ؟
رفعت عينها له مستغربة لكن بسرعة نزلتها وارتباكها زاد ...
شوق : أ .... أكيد
خذت كوب وصبت له وحطته قدامه .. بينما هو لازال واقف ...
خذ الكوب وخذاله زيتونة ثانية وراح مبتعد عن الطاولة ..
تنهدت ... اشوى ماقعد ... لو انه قعد .. كان قمت انا .. ماعندى استعداد لمواقف بايخة عالصبح ..
جت ام فهد شافت ولدها يشرب وهو واقف : هوو فهد .. ورا ماتجلس عالطاولة وتشرب على راحتك
فهد : لا يمه مستعجل ..
شوق قامت ولبست عبايتها ...
شوق : خالتي
التفت لها ام فهد وفهد ... حاولت تتجاهل فهد عشان تعرف تتكلم
ام فهد : سمي
شوق : سم الله عدوك ... ممكن اخذ معي الخدامة ... لاني مااحب اركب مع السواق لحالي
ام فهد : ايه اللي يريحك ... اروح اناديها لك ..
شوق : لا خالتي انا اروح اناديها
راحت ورجعت معها الخدامة لابسة عبايتها ..
بعد ماراحت شوق فهد التفت لامه : وندى وين ؟ .. مهي برايحة للجامعة اليوم
ام فهد : الا .. بس محاظرتها بعد ساعتين موب مع شوق
فهد : بنتك هاذي عجيبة ... تحب النوم بشكل ...
ام فهد : اييه ... الله يهنيها
فهد راح وحط الكوب عالطاولة : يالله يمه انا طالع ... تبين شي ؟
ام فهد : سلامة عمرك
فهد : مع السلامة
ام فهد : ودعتك الله ....
..............
في السيارة طول الطريق وهي تفكر ... ذهنها غايب في عالم من الأفكار وذكريات الأمس .. الموقف اللي صار امس عالعشا واليوم الصبح .....كانت مستغربة من طلبه وتصرفه الغريب .. شخص اول مرة أقابله ولسا ماأعرفه ليش يطلب مني اصب له كوب الشاهي ... ليش ماصب له بنفسه ... معقولة لاحظ اني كنت مرتبكة وحب يخفف التوتر ..... لكنه مايدري انه زاد من حدته ....... واللي صار امس ... ياااااااااااااااربي ... كل مااتذكر احس بالفشيلة والعبرة تخنقني ... وش اللي خلاني اتمحلق فيه بهالطريقة .... وش بيقول عني .. وش نظرته عني الحين !!!.......اووووف وش أسوي بس .. كان غصب علي !!! 
... ملامحه كانت .... كانت ســــاحرة !!!.... وغامضة تدل على غموض شخصيته مثل ماتقول ندى ... مايندرى وش مخبا ورى هالملامح ؟ ....
تأففت بصوت مسموع من هالأفكار اللي اثرت على عقلها .... وانا ليش اعذب عمري بهالتفكير .. مواقف وتصير ..... أيـــــــــزي ..
وصلت اخيرا للجامعة ... نزلت ورمت كل هالافكار وراها .... وتوجهت على طوول للقاعة اللي بتبدا فيها أول محاظراتها لليوم ...
**** **** ****
كان في النادي مع ولد خالته احمد ... يتمرنون ويزيدون من القوة الجسمانية عندهم ... فهد واحمد يتشابهون في بعض الأشياء ... فكل واحد منهم يهتم بشكله وجسمه ويهتم بالرياضة اللي تعطيهم زيادة رجولة على رجولتهم ... كان الوقت تقريبا بعد العصر بحيث حرارة الشس خفت ...
قرروا يروحون لملعب التنس يلعبون لهم كم شوط ...
احمد : ها فهد ... يالله ... من زمان ودي العب تنس أرضي ..
فهد : طيب اخاف الملاعب كلها مليانة ..
احمد : لا انا سألت العامل المسؤول .. يقول في ملاعب فاضية .. وبعدين حنا العصر الحين ... من اللي بيجي يلعب بهالوقت .. اغلب الشباب يروحون المغرب او العشا ..
فهد هز راسه وراح لشنطته الرياضية وطلع منه المضرب .. 
توجهوا للملعب اللي كان مجهز بشكل كامل .. بدوا شوط كله سواليف وضحك مابين فترة والثانية..
فهد كان يلهث في نصف الشوط : احمد واللي يرحم والديك ... تراني تعبت ... ترمي الكورة بزاوية بعيدة ارحمني عاد ..
احمد : ههههههههههههه ... خف رجليك اكثر واركض لها .. يالله صد هذي ..
رمى الكورة فوق وضربها بأقصى قوة عنده .. فهد اللي حاول يلحقها تعثر وطاح عالأرض ..
احمد : ههههههههههههههههه .... وش جاك ... قم الله يفشلك ...
انسدح فهد وقعد يلتقط أنفاسه .. ترك المضرب عالأرض وغمض عيونه يحاول يرتاح ويسترخي ..
احمد : هههههههههه ... قم يالله ... لسا مابعد شفت شي .. 
فهد مابين انفاسه : حسبي الله على بليسك ... هلكتني ... اقولك خف علي تروح تزيد ..
هز احمد راسه وهو يضحك .. وراح لفهد اللي كان مغمض عيونه ويتنفس بقوة ..
فتح عيونه لقا احمد واقف فوق راسه : وش تناظر ...؟!
احمد : اناظرك ... وين اللياقة راحت ... والرياضة اللي سويتها الشهور اللي طافت وينها ؟
فهد زفر زفرة طويلة : انت ذبحتني ياخوي ... الكورة ترميها بعيد .. والله لو اني صارووخ مالحقتها .. وبعدين التنس يبيلها واحد متدربلها صح .. مو بأنا اللي ثاني مرة في حياتي العبها ..
احمد : اقول قم وانا اعلمك شلون يلعبونها ...
فهد بسخرية : وانت كل شي تعرفه ... نفسي اعرف وش اللي ماتعرفه انت ..
احمد تراجع لملعبه : اعوذ بالله ... قم كمل وخلك من هالكلام ...
تموا نص ساعة يلعبون .. وفهد كل شوي يطيح وينسدح يلتقط أنفاسه .. واحمد بس يضحك عليه ... بعدها راحوا يشترون لهم شي بارد يشربونه بعد الطاقات اللي استهلكوها ...
احمد : يالله خل نروح ناخذ شاور ... انقرفت من العرق اللي مغطيني ..
فهد كان يجمع أشيائه ويدخلها بالشنطة : يالله ..
اخذ الفوطة حقته وحطها على كتفها وتوجهوا للحمامات الخاصة .. دخل احمد ياخذ شاور وعقبه دخل فهد ... 
في أثناء ماكان احمد ينشف شعره بالفوطة قال لفهد اللي كان داخل الحمام : أقول فهد ....
فهد كان يدندن : .... هلا ...
احمد : بسألك سؤال بس أخاف تعصب علي ...
فهد : اعرف وش بتسألني عنه ...
احمد ابتسم : عن ايش ؟!..
فهد : عن بنت العم كالعادة ...
احمد : هههههههههههههه ... بالضبط ...
فهد : ابي اعرف انت ليش مهتم لهالدرجة ...؟!... اذا تبيها ترا بخطبها لك ...
احمد : هههههههههههههه.... الله يقطع بليسك ... 
فهد بنبرة سخرية : أجل وش تبي ... تراك غثيتني بهالسؤال ؟!
احمد : ابد مابي شي ... بس ابغى اعرف أحوالك وياها ...
فهد : أحوالي وياها عادية ... ولا تخاف علاقتنا ماشية زي الفل ..
احمد : شلون ؟!..
فهد ضحك عقب ماتذكر الموقف : ابد ... وقبل أمس التقيت فيها بطريقة ماتتصورها ... بموقف غريب ..
احمد : كيف يعني ؟!..
فهد سكت ومارد ..
احمد : ساكت ؟!.... ماترد ...
فهد : وانت وش عليك ؟!.... بنت عمي ولا بنت عمك ..
طلع فهد في هاللحظة والفوطة على راسها ... وراح لشنطته ياخذ منها بعض الأغراض .. 
احمد بدا يدخل اغراضه في شنطته : زين انك انتبهت لنفسك وحسنت علاقتك معها ..
فهد انتصب واقف مستغرب منه : أي علاقة انت بعد .. ماعرفها ولا تعرفني وتقولي علاقة ..
احمد : أيـــه بس خلاص ..الحين صارت لك علاقة فيها وبتستمر .. لاتنسى انها معك بنفس البيت .. يعني لازم تحسن علاقتك معها ..
فهد : والله مدري وش قاعد تخربط انت ... علاقتي معها مارح تتعدى اخوة عادية او يمكن أقل من الأخوة .. 
احمد : وشلون ؟!.. وش قصدك بهالكلام ؟!
فهد رجع لشنطته : يعني هالبنت ماتهمني ... عاشت معنا ولا لا ... مارح يفرق معي او يغير بحياتي شي ... فهمت ..
احمد هز راسه : والله انت كلامك اللي غامض ... وتصرفاتك اللي ماتنفهم ...
فهد وقف قدام المراية يرتب شعره اللي لها دور بحلاوة شكله : انا اشوف ان تصرفاتي عادية ... 
احمد سكر شنطته وحطها على كتفه : يالله خلص ... بستناك برا ..
فهد : دقيقة وبلحقك ..
رتب شعره الرطب مثل العادة ... سكر شنطته شالها وطلع يلحق على ولد خالته ..
**** **** ****

طلعت ندى من غرفتها و نزلت درج البيت وهي ترقص وتغني : يا طيب القلب وينك
حرام تهجر ضنينك ... مشتاقلك ياحياتي 
عسى يردك حنينك ..
ياشووق عيني لعينك ..
نايف التفت لها وبنبرة سخرية قال : طرباااااااااانة .... وش عندك ؟!
ندى : وش عليك انت ... مقهور لأن صوتي أحلى من صوتك ...
نايف : ييييييييييع ...
ندى : يع في عينك يالبزر ..
نايف : يع يع يع ...
ندى بغرور : أصلا أنا وش اللي موقفني ومخليني أكلم بزر مثلك ..
تجاهلته ولا حتى انتبهت لكلامه ... وراحت لأمها وجلست جنبها ... خذت لها تمرة .. وكلتها
ندى : دريتي يمه ان امل بنت خالتي سارة موجودة عند خالتي
ام فهد : أي ادري ... دقت علي خالتك اليوم ... وقالت لي ..
ندى : وأكيد بتروحين لهم ؟
ام فهد : ايه اكيد ... لازم نسلم على امل ... وانت تراك بتروحين
ندى : ايه يمه اكيد بروح .... وانا مافتحت هالسالفة الا اني معزمة اروح
ام فهد : ومقررة بعد ؟
ندى : اكيد مقررة ..... روحة مثل هذي لعند امل ماتتفوت .... سوالفها كلها ماتتفوت
ام فهد : وقولي لشوق انها بتروح معنا ..
ندى : لا تخافين ... اقنعتها .. مع انها رفضت بالاول
ام فهد : المهم .. بعد صلاة المغرب احنا ماشين لهم
ندى : تم ..
قامت ورجعت فوق لغرفتها عند شوق ..
ندى : خلاص شوق بنروح لبيت خالتي اليوم ...
شوق : اووف .. ندى انا ماني برايحة ..
حطت ندى يدها على خصرها : وليش حضرك منتي برايحة ... خلاص انا قلت بتروحين يعني بتروحين ...
شوق تنهدت بضيق : ندى احسها مو حلوة اروح ارز وجهي معكم ..
وقفت ندى وتمت تشوفها بنظرات : ترا والله كف الحين ... انتي خلاص صرتي منا وفينا ... شلون يعني تنقطعين عن العالم ... مايصير ... خلاص أي طلعة بنطلع لها لازم تروحين لها ... وبعدين امي اللي قالت قولي لشوق انها بتروح ..
هزت شوق راسها : ..... خلاص بفكر واعطيك خبر ..
ندى : لا ياحبيبتي .... ماله داعي تفكير ... انا قلت لك بتروحين يعني بتروحين ... قفلي السالفة ... ولا كلمة ..
تو شوق بتفتح فمها بتقول شي ... قاطعتها ندى : قلت لك ولا كلمة ... بس ..
ضحكت شوق : هههههههههههه ... خلاص خلاص بروووووووح ... ارتحتي الحين ..
ندى : ومن قال اني انتظر رايك اصلا ..

**** **** ****

----------


## شوق الربيع

في بيت ابو احمد ....التجهيزات البسيطة قايمة لاستقبال بيت خالتهم .. كان استعداد بسيط وترتيبات روتينية .. في مجلس الحريم كانت امل بنتهم الحامل جالسة من زود التعب اللي تحس فيه مسكينة ..
امل تنادي : نوووووف ..... نووووووووف
دخل نوف عليها الغرفة : نعم .... نعم .... كل شوي نوف نوف .. ها آآآآمري تبين شي ...
**( أمل ... أكبر البنات في بيت ابو أحمد .. عمرها 25 سنة .. متزوجة من سنتين من " بندر " ... وهي حامل الحين بالشهر الأخير .. بنت حبوبة ومرحة واجتماعية .. والجلسة معها لها طعم ثاني )**..
امل : معليش حبيبتي ... جيبي لي كاس موية بااااارد .... مرة ريقي ناشف
نوف : ان شالله مدام ... أي اوامر ثانية ؟
امل : لا حبيبتي مابي اتعبك ...
نوف : اللي يسمعك الحين يقول ماتعبتيني ابد
امل : معليش استحمليني هالفترة .... جعلني ان شالله اخدمك في حمالك
نوف : آآآآآآمين .... وشوفي وش بسوي فيك
امل : ههههههههههههههه ...حرام عليك 
دخلت ام احمد عليهم المجلس وفي يدها البخور تبخر فيه المكان ..
ام احمد : ياحبيبتي ...انسدحي عشان ترتاحين ...
امل : لا يمه ... خالتي وعيالها بيجون في أي لحظة ومابي استقبلهم وانا منسدحة
ام احمد : وهم مو بغرباء .... انسدحي بلا كلام فاضي ... انتي بالشهر الاخير ولازم تستريحين ..
دخلت نوف وفي يدها كاس الموية : سمي ... هذا كاس الموية ..
امل : تسلمين ... جعلك تشربينها في الجنة ..
نوف : آآآآمين
سمعوا الجرس يندق ...
نوف تنادي : محـــــــــــــــمد .... رح افتح الباب ...
دقيقة وطل وجه ندى عليهم ...
ندى : سلااااااااااااااااااااااااام يا ام الكرشة
امل تضحك : ههههههههههههههه ..... بيجي ذاك اليوم اللي اشوفك بهالكرشة ..
سلمت ندى على خالتها ... والتفتت لأمل ..
ندى : ههههههههههههه .... شخبارك حبيبتي ؟
امل : الحمد لله ... عايشين
ندى : هههههههههههههه .... تصدقين كأنك كورة مكومة على نفسها
امل : هييين ..... بيجيك من هالكلام في حملك بس استني
ندى ضحكت والتفتت لنوف تسلم .. مع انها شافتها بالجامعة ... بس زيادة الخير خيرين ...
شوق بعد ماسلمت على ام احمد تقدمت لأمل ...
امل : هلا شوق ... كيفك ؟
شوق : والله الحمد لله تمام ... شخبارك انت وشخبار الحمل معك ؟
امل : الحمد لله ... عايشين وصابرين ... كلها اسبوعين او اقل وارتاح
شوق : الله يعينك يارب
ندى : تصدقين امل ... مشتاقتلك موت موت .. وحشتيـــــني ...
امل : حبيبتي انتي تشتاق لك العافية
ام احمد : نوف ... روحي نادي سهى ... شوفيها بالمطبخ ... قوليلها تجي تسلم
نوف : ان شالله
راحت ورجعت شايلة صينية القهوة ... وبعدها جت سهى .. سلمت وانضمت للجلسة
وبدت السواليف الحلوة واللي توسع الصدر ....
امل : الا فهد مهو بجاي ؟
ندى : الا يقول وده يجي يسلم عليك ... بس ان ماجا اليوم بيجي يوم ثاني
امل ضحكت : ياحليله فهد ....... ذكريات انا وياه وأحمد واختك نجلاء
ندى : انتوا بصراحة من كثر ماسمعت عن بلاويكم من امي وخالتي .... رباعي خطيييييير .... يصلح في المافيا
امل : اذا كنت سمعت عن سوالفنا بس من امي وخالتي .. فانت ماسمعت شي .... فيه اشياء كثيرة مخبية مايدرون عنها
ندى : ياما تحت السواهي دواهي ... اذا غير اللي سمعته فانتوا سويتوا مصايب
امل : اسمعي واحكمي بنفسك ... طبعا فهد كان هو العقل المدبر للمجموعة ... ويجيب افكار مادري من وين يطلعها
هو اللي كان يدبر كل شي ..... طبعا كل اللي كنا نسويه للتسلية بس ...كنا مانطلع كثير .... يا في بيتنا .. يا في بيتكم ...
حتى مرة كانت سهى نايمة في غرفتها ... وكانت تخاف من شي اسمه قطوة .... كان في بيتنا قطوة مو كبيرة بيضا منقطة بأسود ... كانت ملعوزتنا ولنا ايام نبي نصيدها بس ماقدرنا ... لين جاب فهد خطة ان حنا نحط لها لحمة في زاوية ولما تجي نحجرها كلنا اربعتنا .... المهم القطوة على نياتها جت تترزق الله ... الا فهد واحمد ناطين عليها بخيشة ورابطينها ... مادرينا وش نسوي فيها .... قال فهد خل ندخلها عند سهى بالغرفة.... شالوها وحطوها جنب سهى اللي كانت نايمه على سريرها ... وفكينا الحبل اللي مربطينه بالخيشة عشان تقدر القطوة تطلع .... وش سوينا ؟.. سكرنا باب الغرفة على سهى وانحشنا وتوزينا في غرفة أحمد .... وجلسنا في ترقب
القطوة بعد عمري قامت تتلحوس وتتقلب عند سهى وهي تماوي .... سهى انزعجت من الصوت وقامت ... فتحت عيونها على هاللي يتقلب قدامها .... والصوت اللي صادر منه ... تفاجات براس القطوة يطل من الخيش ويناظرها بنظرات تفحص ......... قلبت عيونها لها ساعة تبي تفسر هالشي اللي قدامها ... شوي الا صرخت صرخة دوت بالبيت كله ... القطوة نفسها خافت وقامت تدور وتفحط بالغرفة تبي تطلع .... سهى من الخوف كانت كل شي تطيح يدها عليه ترميها به ... والقطوة بس تبي تنقذ نفسها ... مرة فوق السرير ومرة فوق الدولاب ومرة تحت المكتب ....سهى كانت في حالة صراخ هستيري بس تنادي امي ..... وحنا في غرفة أحمد ميتين ضحـــــك .. جت امي تركض لسهى من الخوف ... ولما شافت القطوة تدور في الغرفة صرخت هي الثانية .. لكنها ماصرخت من الخوف صرخت عالقطوة اللي ماتدري وش اللي جابها في وسط الغرفة ..
ام أحمد : حسبي الله عليـــــك ... من وين جت هالقطوة ؟!.... انقلعي لا بارك الله فيك ..
طاحت يد امي على عصا كانت لعبة لسهى .. وقعدت تلاحقها ... 
بس القطوة من شافت الباب مفتووح ... طيــــرااااااااان لبرا ...
امي ركضت لسهى ضمتها وقعدت تسمي عليها ... وحنا الاربعة مازلنا في غرفة احمد متسدحيين من الضحك 
انغرقت الغرفة بالضحك حتى ام احمد ........
ندى : ههههههههههههه ....اووف اووف ... حرام عليكم ... هذي جريمة ..اشوى ان البنية ماانهبلت ...
سهى : انتي ماتدرين عنهم ؟ ..... وحوش هذولي .... ياما سوو فيني تجارب ... يقنعوني انها لعبة وانا على نياتي ... أخوض التجربة
امل : معليش سهى سامحينا .... كنا نتسلى فيك بس
سهى : وانا وش خذت من ورى هالتسلية الا الرعب والخوف ... بس هين ... ان ماسويت بولدك اللي في بطنك ماسويتوه فيني ماكون سهى ...
امل : انت بس جربي تلمسين شعره منه وشوفي وش بيجيك ...
ندى : انا بصراحة اشجع سهى عالانتقام ... اللي سويتوه فيها مو بشوي ...
ام احمد : أي والله بعد عمري بنيتي .... ياما جت لي تصيح من فعايلكم ... وياما قامت تصرخ في الليل من الكوابيس ...
شوق : ياعمري سهى .... لو اني منك اردها لهم مااخاف
سهى : انا لو اقدر عليهم ... مارح اقدر على فهد .... فهد هو ساس البلى .. فهد هو الداهية ..!!
كل المصايب كانت تجي من تحت راسه .. هو اللي كان يحرضهم يسوون فيني اللي سووه ... كأني ذابحة له احد ولا ماكلة حلاله ...
امل ضحكت : ههههههههه .... لا تخافين سهى .... موب انتي الوحيدة اللي كنت ضحية فهد .....
ندى باندهااااش : في ضحايا ثانية بعد ؟!!!
امل : هههههههههههه .... ايه ... واحد من عيال جيراننا ... والله كل ماتذكرت وش سوى فيه فهد .... امـــــوت ضحك
نوف : ليش وش سوى في هالمسكين بعد ؟
امل : كان واحد من عيال جيراننا ..... كان بعمر فهد تقريبا يعني كانوا بعمر 8 او 9 سنين ... لكنه كان دلوووووووووووووع بشكل غير طبيعي ... اللي يشوف دلعه يقول هذا بنية مو صبي .... وكان يكره احمد وفهد لسبب مانعرفه .... وكان كل ماراح مع ابوه للبقالة وشاف احمد و فهد هناك قام يسوي حركات استفزازية بزعمه يقهرهم ... طبعا كل مرة كانوا يسفهونه ولا يعطونه وجه ... الا مرة في عيد الاضحى وعلى قولة المثل ( اتق شر الحليم اذا غضب ) ... عطا ابوي احمد لحمه يوديها لبيت جيراننا اهل الولد ... احمد خذ معه فهد وراحوا لذاك البيت .... ومن حظهم الشين الولد هو اللي فتح الباب ... واول ماشافهم حط يده على خصره وقال ... : خييييير وش تبون ....
بطريقة دلع .... 
احمد وفهد قاموا يناظرون بعض وضحكوا .....
الولد تنرفز .... وقال : بعد بعد ... جايين لبيتنا وتضحكون علي ... انقلعوا .. 
وتفل عليهم وسكر الباب ....
فهد ارتفع ضغطه من حركة الولد وقال : هين يالدلووع ان ماخليتك تندم ماكون ولد ابوي
اللحمة رجعت لبيتنا وابوي قال انه بيوديها بوقت ثاني ...
اللي صاران فهد جمعنا بعد كم يوم ... وقال لنا وش بيسوي في الولد ... احنا عجبتنا الفكرة ووافقنا ... خاصة ان الولد اذا جا بيتنا مع امه او ابوه قام يتمصخر علينا احنا البنات ...
فهد طلب منا انا ونجلاء اشياء نحضرها .. وهو واحمد بيروحون للولد ...
المهم راح احمد وفهد لبيت الولد .. وهم يدعون انه هو اللي يفتح لهم ... والحمد لله انفتح الباب .. وطلع قدامهم وقال : ... خير وش تبون ... تبون حلاو ؟ .. ماعندنا ...
احمد رد عليه :... لا يا حمد ... امي قالت لي اناديك .. عشان تاخذ عيديتك اللي ماخذتها ..
حمد المسكين قام يناظرهم بشك .... اما احمد قال : .. اذا ماتبغاها اقول لامي تعطيني اياها ... لان الحلاو اللي شاريته هالعيد يجنن .. بس امي عيت وقال لي مابقى الا شوي حق حمد ولد الجيران اللي ما أخذ عيديته ... ترا ياحمد كل عيال الجيران خذوا حلاو العيد الا انت
وحمد مازال الشك في قلبه وقال : .. وليش انتوا ماجبتوها لي الحين ..
رد عليه احمد : قلت لك ان امي عيت تعطيني تحسبني باكلها ... بتجي معنا ولا اقول لأمي انه مايبي وتعطيني اياها ؟..
واخييييييييرا انطلت عليه الخدعة ووافق ييجي معهم ... وفهد كان طوووول الوقت ساكت مايبي يتدخل في الحوار .. لان حمد يكره فهد اكثر من احمد واكيد ماراح يصدقه ...
حمد راح معهم لبيتنا ... واول مادخل قالوله ان امي بالملحق تنتظره ... الولد مسكين مايدري وين الله حاطه فيه ... راح معهم وكنت انا ونجلاء ننتظرهم جوا الملحق يدخلون ... اول مادخلوا ركضت نجلاء وقفلت الباب ... اما احمد و فهد مسكوا الولد وجلسوه على كرسي وربطوه بالحبل اللي جبناه انا ونجلاء ... الولد بدا ينتفظ من الخوف ... وفهد أخذ شطرطون ولزقه على فم الولد لا يصارخ ...
الولد بعد عمري بدت عيونه تذرف دموع .. وهو يقلب عيونه بيننا وقلبه يردع وكانه يقول وش ناوين يسوون فيني ....
فهد مسك عصا وقام يلوح بها قدام وجه البزر ... والولد عيونه تصب ... وفهد بدا الحوار معه ..
فهد بنظرة كلها احتقار : شفت انك ما تسوى شي ... يوم انك في بيتكم وقريب من ابوك قمت تطلع حكي وتسوي حركات ... بس الحين عيونك متفخة من الدموع والخوف .... ماعندك ابوك يدافع عنك ...
شف ياحميد .. ( يهدده) .... ترا احنا سكتنا لك كم مرة ... وانت مسوي قوي عند بيتكم وعند اهلك ... بس هالقوة وينها الحين ... ترا ان عدت اللي سويت او شفنا منك حركات ترا بيجيك اكثر من اللي شفت الحين والعصا هذي يتتكسر فوق ظهرك .. ( وصرخ ) .. فـــــــــــــــــــاهم ؟
هز الولد راسه بخوف وهو يتنفس بقوة ...
ابتعد فهد عنه وجلس على كرسي ... وقام يلعب بالعصا قدامه ... التفت لأحمد وهو مبتسم ..
فهد : ها احمد ... وش ودك نسوي فيـــــــه ؟!
أحمد وهو يفك علبة بيبسي .. وبكل برود الدنيا قال : والله أنا رايـــ .... ولا أقــــــول خلني أفكـــــر ...
التفتوا اثنينهم مبتسمين بخبث لحمد اللي كانت حالته حاله ... وعيووونه حمرر من الدموووع
رجع فهد يلتفت لأخته نجلاء : وانتي نجلاء ... ودك نسوي في هالبزر شي ؟!
نجلاء الخبيثة مدت لفهد علبة موية .... فهد فهم مقصدها وخذ العلبة اللي كانت باااااردة مثل الثلجة ..
فهد : متاكدة انك تبيني أسويها فيه ... ؟!
نجلاء بخبث : أيـــــه والله ياليـــت ... فيني حرة أبــي أطلعها ...
فهد : حـــــــــــاااااضر .... ماطلبتــــــي ...
فتح فهد علبة الموية ببرود وميلها بهدوء فوق راس حمد وهو يضحك بخبث
موية العلبة كلها انكبت فوق راسه .... الولد قام ينتفض ... فهد بسرعة سحب الشطرطون بقوة من فمه عشان يتنفس ... 
الولد قام يكح ويصيـــــح .... 
فهد ضربه على راسه وهو يصرخ : ششششش ... هـــــــــي انت قلت لك بدوون صراخ ...
حمد حاول يتمالك نفسه ... 
قاله فهد : ... شف ترا احنا بنفكك الحين ونخليك تروح لبيتكم ... بس اذا درينا انك معلم ابوك او أي احد ترا بنمسكك من شعرك ونجرك وبنجيبك مرة ثانية ... فاهــــــم !!؟
الولد هز راسه وهو يرتجف برعــــب ... بعدها فكينا انا ونجلاء الحبل ... وفتحنا الباب وطلعناه .... وعطا احمد الولد كيس وقاله
أحمد : ... خذ هذا حلاو العيد .. مايصلح تجينا ولا نضيفك ( يتمصخر )... الولد خذ الكيس وهو يبكي .... بعدين ركض لباب الشارع وعلى طووووووول لبيتهم ... واحنا نسمع صياحه واصل لآخر الحارة ....... ههههههههههههههههههه .... وبعد كذا كل ماشاف احمد وفهد.. انحاش وقب
ندى وهي تحط يدها على راسها : اووووووف ..... ياكبرها عند ربي ... حشا موب اوادم انتوا
ام احمد : لا بالله منتو بصاحيين .... كل هذا مسوينه ولا ندري عنكم
ام فهد : حتى انا .... فهد ماقد جاب لي طاري على سواياه
امل : متفقين احنا ان محد يدري ياخالتي....
نوف بذهول : فهد الظاهر وقتها كان يحسب نفسه في شيكاغو...
أمل : فهد اول مهو بهين... ياويل اللي بيحتك فيه ... ان يمسح بكرامتــــه البــــلاط .. !!
ندى : وهو ليومك مهوب هين ..... ياما تحتك بلااااااوي يافهيد ..
شوق بنبرة سخرية : مصيــــــــــــــبة اذا كنت اخته ولا تعرفينه زين .. !!!
ندى : وهو يخليني اعرف عنه شي ... كأنه مجرم ..!!
ام فهد : ندييييو ... وش هالكلام عن اخوك ؟
ندى : وانا صادقة يمه .... مايسوي اللي سواه الا المجرميـــن ...
امل : هههههههههههههههه تبين تسمعين عن بلاويه بعد ولا يكفي اللي سمعتيه ؟ ...

----------


## شوق الربيع

هنا سمعوا صوت احمد .....
احمد : احم .... يــــــااااا ولـــــد ..
تغطت ندى وشوق ...
امل : اقلـــط يااحمد ...
احمد : السلام عليكم
الكل : وعليكم السلام
تقدم احمد لخالته وحب راسها : شخبارك خالتي
ام فهد : بخيييير الله يسلم عمرك .... شخبارك انت ؟
احمد : تمام الحمد لله ...
التفت لندى وشوق المتغطيات : شخبارك ندى ؟
ندى كانت تنتظره يسلم بلهفة : الحمد لله ... كيف حالك انت ؟
احمد : الحمدلله عايشين ...
على طول شوق سلمت : كيف حالك يااحمد ؟
احمد : هلا هلا شوق ... الحمد لله .. شخبارك انت ؟
شوق : طيبة الحمدلله ...
راح احمد وجلس جنب اخته امل : ها شخبار هالكرشة اليوم ؟
امل ضربته على كتفه : وانت كل ماشفتني قلت لي كرشة ... هذا ولدي الله يسلم لي بعمره..
احمد : وعساه يطلع مزيون مثلي ..
امل : لا ان شالله ... يطلع على ابوه احلى منك ...
احمد بسخرية : امــــا احلى مني فكثري منها .... اسألي الحاضرين ويقولون لك من الاحلى
( التفت لأمه ) ها يمه من الأحلى .. انا ولا بندر رجلها ؟
ام احمد : والله يااحمد انت مزيون وهو مزيون
امل : شفت قالت لك مزيون ...
احمد : امي ماتبي تكسر خاطرك .. اسألي خالتي وهي تقول .... ها خالتي من الاحلى ..؟
ام فهد وهي تضحك : انت احلى ياولد أختي ..
احمد : شفتي انا احلى ... وانت نوف وش رايك ؟
نوف تبي تقهره... وبدون تردد : بندر احلــــــى .... ( وقامت ترفع حواجبها باستمرار تبي تغيظه )...
احمد مااهتـــــم لحركاتها وعطاها مثل مايقولون طاف ...
امل : وهذا صوت نوف في صالحي ...
احمد : لحظة ... وانت سهى ؟
سهى كانت جالسة عالارض ... ضربتها امل برجلها عشان ماتقول احمد ...
سهى : آآ .... بندر
احمد رفع يدينه : لااااااا مايصير .... في مؤامرة هنـــــا !!! ...
والتفت لندى : وانت ندى وش تقولين ؟
انتفضت ندى في مكانها ... وش اقول لك .... ماتدري انك احلى واحد بعيني ...
ندى بتوتر : طيب ..... انا ما أذكر شكله ؟
احمد : مو بمشكله .... امل معها صورة له في بوكها .... عطينياها خل تشوفها ..
طلعت امل الصورة من البوك وعطتها احمد اللي مدها لندى ..
خذتها وجلست تتأملها ....
احمد : ها ندى وش رايك .. من الاحلى ؟.. انا ولا هو؟
ندى بارتباك : آآآ .... انت .... احلى .... ( كلمة "أحلى " قالتها بهمس وبصعوبة طلعت منها )
احمد : اهااااااااا ..... شفتي ... ندى تقول انا احلى
امل : لا لحظة .... باقي شوق ... خل نشوف ... راي شوق هو اللي يحدد
خذت شوق الصورة من ندى .. وتأملتها ...
امل بترقب : شوق قولي الصدق ... من احلى ؟
شوق بثقة : بصــــــراحة يا أمل .................................. اخوك احلى .....
احمد صفر : ثلاثة ضد ثنين .... انا يعني انا ...
امل بقهر : مايهمني راي احد ..... رجلي يتم في نظري احلى منك بمليون مرة
احمد يضحك : معليش امل بقولك شي .... ترا رجلك بآخر مرة شفته اعترف باني احلى منه ...
أمل : قلت لك مايهمني راي أحد ... حتى لو رايه هو ..
أم أحمد قاطعتهم : أحمــــــــد ... وش هالبلاوي اللي مسوينها من اول ومخبينها عني ؟!!...
أحمد التفت لأمه مبتسم وبنفس الوقت مستغرب : خير يمه ... أي بلاوي ... ؟!
الكل : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أحمد تلفت لهم كلهم مستغرب : لحظة شفيكم ..... ( والتفت لامه ) أي بلاوي تقصدينها ؟!
ام أحمد : البلاوي اللي كنتم تسوونها وانتم صغار ... انت واختك امل وفهد ونجلاء ...
احمد ظل يفكر بعدين ضحك : ههههههههههههههههههه ..... أي بلاوي بالضبط ( وباعتراف صريح ) حنا سوينا ميــة بلوى ... أي وحدة تقصدين ؟!! ..
نوف بازدراء : وتعترف بعد من قوايــــة الوجه ...!!!!
احمد : أيــــه اعترف ... أي بلوى تقصدينها يمه ...؟!
ام احمد : أولها حمد ولد جيراننا اللي كانوا ساكنين جنبنا في بيتنا الأول ...
احمد غرق في الضحك خلت عيون ندى تتعلق فيــــه .... 
ياااربي مقدر اتحمل ... ياحلوه ياناس ياحلوه ... أمووت فيــه ... لا تضحك تكفى بهالطريقة ترا اذوب اكثر ... انت ابتسامة وحدة منك تكفي اني أسيــــــح ... اجل شلون ضحكة .. !!!
أحمد : محد يعرف عن هالسالفة غيرنا حنا الأربعة ... انتي اللي قلتي لهم يا امل ؟!
أمل : أيـــــه ...
ام فهد : صدق يااحمد ... هذي فعلة تسوونها بالولد ؟!.... زين انه ما مات من الخوف ...
احمد : والله ياخالتي هذي خطط ولدك فهد ... اقترح علي وانا وافقت ...
ام فهد : وانت ليش وافقته ؟! .... انت تعرف فهد وهو صغير يسوي اللي في راسه مهما كانت النتايج ..
احمد : بصراحة ياخالتي الولد كان منرفزنا كلنا وحبينا ننتقم ...
نوف : تروحون تربطونه وتغطون ثمه !!.... لا وبعد بالموية فوق راسه ..
احمد : هههههههههههههههه .... لو ماسوينا كذا كان ماتـأدب ... ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ام فهد : صدق انكم منتو بصاحيــــــن !!!
أمل جت في بالها فكرة : الا اقــــول احمد ..
التفت لها : هلا ... 
امل : احمد .... غن من زمان ماسمعتك تغني ... مشتاقة أسمع لك ..
احمد ضحك من طلبها : هنـا عـــــاد ؟!..... بعدين خلي الضيوف يروحون واغني لك ..
ام فهد : وليش ياأحمد ؟!.... انا بعد ابي أسمع صوتك .. يقولون صوتك حلو ..
احمد : ههههههههههه ... خالتي ... مقدر .. البنات كلهم فيه ...
نوف : يااااااي ياللي تستحي ... عادي انا دايما اسمعك تغني مو بأول مرة ... 
احمد : هههههههههههههههه .... أخاف مايعجبك ياخالتي ... واتفشل ..
ابو فهد : لا ابد .... كل شي فيك حلو ..
احمد : ههههههههههههههههههههههه ..
امل مسكته بذراعه تترجاه : يالله احمد تكفى اغنية وحدة بس ...
احمد : اخاف البنات اللي هناك مايعجبهم صوتي ..( يأشر على ندى وشوق ) ...
نوف باندفاع : لاااااا عااادي ... أصلا ندى تقول ان صوتك حلو ... تموووت فيه ...
فتحت ندى عيونها عالآخروتجمع الدم كله في وجهها ... الله يفضحها مثل مافضحتي ... 
حست بشوق تنغزها وتبتسم لها ..
احمد التفت لندى مبتسم : صدق ندى ؟!.... صوتي يعجبك ؟!
ندى بعد مابلعت ريقها لخمس مرات متتالية : أيـ.... أيـــــه ... يعجبني مرة ...
احمد : خلاص أجل مادام كذا ... بغني ...
امل بحماس : يالله ...
احمد بتفكير : وش تبوني اغني ؟!..
امل : تنتظر كلمة احبك حقت عبدالمجيد ... لابقة على صوتك مرة ...
نوف : أيــــه والله هالأغنية روووعة على صوتك .....
سهى سحبت الطاولة بتطق عليها : خلاص أحمد انتا ابدا وانا بطق عالطاولة ... 
نوف : أيـــــه واحنا البنات بنصفق معك ...
بدت سهى طق عالطاولة ... كانت سهى تعرف نوعا ما ... وبدا احمد الكلمات الأولى بتأني ورومانسية وهدوء .. مثل أي مطرب : تنتظر كلمة أحبك ... شايفك مشغول فيها ..
كل شي بوقته حلو .... ليش مستعجل عليها ...
زادت سهى من الطق وخلته يتفاعل اكثر وجا دور أحمد : تنتظر كلمة احبك .... شايفك مشغول فيها ... كل شي بوقته حلو ... ليش مستعجل عليها ....
( زادوا التصفيق ) بكرة هيا اللي تجيك ... .وتمر كل لحظة عليك ... انتا بس طولي بالك ... كل شي بوقته حلو ..
بكرة هيا اللي تجيك ... وتمر كل لحظة عليك ... انتا بس طولي بالك ...كل شي بوقته حلو ..
وقف احمد للحظات بينما استمر الطق والتصفيق من البنات ...
نوف وندى وشوق تفاعلوا من قلب : ياهوووووووووو ...
تموا يصفقون ويطقون على حسب الاغنية ... والجو حماسي عالآخر والكل متفاعل ..حتى ام فهد وام احمد ..
ضحك احمد وكمل : في ثواني في دقايق ... في شهر ولا سنة .... القلوب هيا اللي تحكم ... ماهو انتا او انا ...
في ثواني في دقايق ... في شهر ولا سنة ... القلوب هيا اللي تحكم ... ماهو انتا او انا ...
التفت احمد لندى وشوق مبتسم وحط يده على قلبه : ينولد حبـــك وحبـــي .. واعشقك ياروووح قلبــي ... ( ويأشر لهم بيده ) انتا بس طولي بالك .... 
كملوا البنات بانفعال : كل شي بوقته حلو ...
احمد : آآآآآآآآآه ينولد حبــك وحبــي ... ( يمد يده لهم ) واعشقك يارووح قلبي ... انتا بس طولي بـــالك ..
البنات : كل شي بوقته حلو ..
احمد يغمز لندى وشوق : ياحلو ...
البنات : تنتظر كلمة احبك ... شايفك مشغول فيها ... كل شي بوقته حلو ... ليش مستعجل عليها ...
وزاد التصفيق والطق ... والحماس زاد ... واحمد تم يضحك ..
الاصوات والجو الحماسي زاد عن حده حتى البزران نايف ومحمد ومنى جو يركضون يشوفون وش السالفة ... استانسوا وقعدوا يصفقون معهم ..
نوف وهي تصفق بيدها : أيـــــــــــــواااا ..... أقـــــــــــــوى أقـــــــــــــوى ...
احمد غمض عيونه : خلنا نفهم بعضنا ... قبل مانهوى نضيع ... مابعد برد الشتا ... الا نسمات الربيع ..
خلنا نفهم بعضنا ... قبل مانهوى نضيع ... مابعد برد الشتا ... الا نسمات الربيع ..
ورجع يلف عيونه على ندى وشوق ... ويسوي لهم حركات بيده : واوعدك كلمة احبك ... منها مايمل قلبك ... انتا بس طولي بالك ..
البنات : كل شي بوقته حلو ..
احمد : آآآآآه اوعدك كلمة احبك ... منها مايمل قلبك ... انتا بس طولي بالك ..
البنات : كل شي بوقته حلو ..
احمد : آآآآآه كل شي بوقته حلو ..
البنات : ياحلو ..
وقف احمد وهو يضحك ... والكل قام يصفق له ويصفر ... 
ام احمد : عاشـــــــوا ...!!
أمل : ياهووو .. ياأحمد .. أثرك مو سهل ... ضبطت اللحن بشكل خطير .... روعة الاغنية على صوتك ... 
احمد تم يضحك : هههههههههههههه ... مشكوورة ... 
ام فهد : والله يااحمد ... اول مرة اسمعك تغني وفاجأتني بصراحة ... وين هالمواهب مدري عنها انا ...
احمد : ههههههههههههههه ... عاد البنات ماقصروا دخلوني جو معهم ...
نوف : رووووعة رووووعة يااحمد .... تكفى اغنية ثانية ... وحدة ثانية ...
احمد : لا خلاص انا تعبت ...
سهى : صراحة فللللة ... مو بناقصنا غير الطيران والأورغ ... 
نوف : يالله عاد أحمد لا تمن علينا بصوتك ...
احمد يضحك على اخته الطماعة : انا معطيك وحدة من اشرطتي فيها عشر اغاني ... روحي اسمعيه ..
ندى في هاللحظة جمدت ... والتفتت لها شوق مبتسمة بخبث ..
نوف بحسرة : يووووه يا أحمد .... هذاك الشريط ضاع ... مدري وين راح ؟!
شوق تهمس لندى بخيث : أعلمها وين الشريط ؟
ندى : بذبحك ...
نوف : يعني مارح تغني ...
احمد وهو قايم : مرة ثانية ان شالله ... يالله انا بطلع ... سلام ..
اشر لهم كلهم بيده ... وطلع .. 


قعدوا وحلفت عليهم ام احمد مايطلعون لما يتعشون ... وفعلا تعشوا وراحوا للبيت ..
دخلوا شوق وندى الغرفة وكل وحدة غيرت ملابسها ولبست بجامة نوم .. وراحوا للسرير وانسدحوا ... 
كانت شوق خلال الظلام تحس ان ندى صاحية لسا مانامت .. وتحس بها في تفكير عميق ..
شوق بهدوء اشبه بالهمس : نــــدى ...
ندى : هممم ...
شوق : وش قاعدة تفكرين فيه ؟!...
ندى : في ولا شي ..
شوق : الا ... تفكرين ...
ندى : عادي ... افكار ماقبل النوم ...
صمتت ندى للحظات .. بعدها بدت تغني نفس الأغنية اللي غناها احمد اليوم :
ينولـــد حبــــك وحبــــي ... واعشقـــــك ياروووح قلبــــي ...
انتا بس طولي بالك ... كل شي بوقته حلـــو .... ياأحمــــــد ...
نطقت باسمه بتلحــــين نفس لحن الأغنيـــــة ....
ابتسمت شوق ... ياحليلك ياندى .... كانت منسدحة على يسارها ومعطيه ندى قفاها ... وندى منسدحة على ظهرها وعيونها مرتكزة عالسقف خلال الظلام ... 
كانت فعلا تفكر ... تفكر باللي صار اليوم في بيت خالتها ... والنظرات اللي أسرتها من عيون احمد وهو يغني ... حست في نظراته عمق غريب ... وصوته بدا لها أحلى بمليون مرة من المرات اللي سمعت له فيها .... 
خافت للحظات انه هالشعور من نظراته يكون من اوهامها ولا له أي صلة بالواقع ... لكنها تذكرت سعادتها اللي اول مرة تحس فيها وهو يناظرها بذيك النظرات اللي ذوبتها بمكانها ..
تمت في تلك اللحظات تتمنى هالثواني تدوم وتدوم وتدوم وتروي عيونها وقلبها من نظراتها وكل شي فيه ...
ابتسمت ... وصاحبت هالابتسامة دمعة خفية سالت بهدوء لما بللت المخدة برفق ... حست برطوبتها رفعت يدها ومسحتها ... ليش هالدمعة الحين ... هل هو فرح ... ولا خوف .. ولا .....
مالقت كلمة ثالثة تعبر فيها عن اللي داخل قلبها .... يمكن تكون وحدة من الثنتين .. فرح او خوف ...
ياترا .. فيه تعبير ثالث ممكن يعبر عن هالدمعة ... آآآآآآخ ... أحبك ياأحمد ... ليتني أقدر أقولها لك ... وارتاح من خوفي اللي بقلبي ... 
تذكرت فجأة البيت للي غنى فيه " واوعدك كلمة أحبك ... منها مايمل قلبك ... انتا بس طولي بالك " .... أوكي ياأحمد ... أنا رح أطول بالي وأشوف .... تصبح على خير حبيبي ...
غمضت عيونها بهدوء لما نامت بسلام ...
*******************

----------


## الاميرات

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره

----------


## شوق الربيع

الـــــجـــــــزء الــثـــامــــن



في غرفة ندى ... كانت شوق ماسكة القلم وتشخبط في ورقة ... سرحانة وتفكر والقلم في يدها يتحرك ويرسم خطوط متداخلة بدون وعيها ... اما ندى كانت عند التلفون تكلم البنات وتسكر من وحدة وتبدا بوحدة ...
ندى : ها ابتسام ... الخميس اوكي ؟
ابتسام : اوكي ولا يهمك ... 
ندى : لا تنسين .. ضروري تجين ..
ابتسام : لا تخافين ماني ناسية ..
ندى : يالله اجل طولت عليك ... باي
ابتسام : باي
سكرت والتفتت لشوق اللي كانت تناظرها ....
ندى : ليش تناظريني كذا ؟
شوق : وش ناوية عليه .... تدقدقين عالبنات من وحدة لوحدة من الصبح ..
ندى هزت كتوفها : اسلم عليهم ...
شوق مستغربة : تسلمين عليهم ؟
ندى : ايه
شوق : طيب وش سالفة يوم الخميس .. اللي كل من دقيتي على وحدة قلتي لها الخميس
ندى : بعدين اقولك ...
شوق : ليش يعني سر ؟
ندى : لا بس خليني اكلم نوف وسهى واخبرهم بعدين اقولك وش ناوية عليه ...
دقت على رقم نوف ... 
ندى : الو هلا نوف
نوف : هلا ندى .. كيفك ؟!
ندى : تمام الحمد لله ...
نوف : مسرع اشتقتي لي ... توك امس ببيتنا ..
ندى : لا تصيرين واثقة .... داقة عشان اعزمك لبيتنا يوم الخميس ...انت وسهى وبنات عمك ...
نوف : عزيمة في بيتكم ... وش المناسبة ؟
ندى : مو عزيمة حريم ... حفلة بنات يعني ...
نوف : طيب وش المناسبة ؟
ندى : حفلة خاصة لشوق ..
التفتت شوق مبلمة ... حفلة خاصة فيني .. ليش ؟
نوف : آآآه فهمت .... اوكي بكلم بنات عمي واعزمهم ..
ندى : حلو ... يوم الخميس لا تنسين .. لأني مارح اذكرك بصير مشغولة ..
نوف : don't worry
ندى : خلاص اجل ... باي
نوف : بااي
بعد ماسكرت ندى بادرتها شوق بالسؤال ..
شوق : وش سالفة هالحفلة ؟!..
ندى : حفلـــة ترحيــــب ... ارتحتــي ..
عقدت شوق حواجبها من زود الاستغراب : حفلة ترحيب ؟!! ... ليش شايفتني ضيفة بقعد فترة وبروح عنكم عشان تقولين حفلة ترحيب ..
ندى : وهالحفلات مايسوونها الا للضيوف ... انت بالنسبة لي اخت جديدة ... وابغى ارحب فيك ..
شوق : ماله داعي ... خلاص شفت ترحيبك شلون كان حار
ندى : شويييق .... انت مالك دخل باللي بسويه ... انا عزمت وخلاص ... انت ماعليك الا انك تنتظرين يوم الخميس وبس .... فاهمة ... ولا تقعدين تحنين على راسي
شوق : خلاص خلاص ... مارح اتكلم ... بنطم ( حطت يدها على فمها )
ندى بمزح : يكون احسن بعد ..
توجهت ندى للحمام ..
رجعت شوق تتكلم : انتي مدري وش اللي بيطلع لنا منك اكثر ..
رجعت ندى التفتت لها : شويــــــــــــــق ...!!
شوق : هههههههههههههههههه ... خلاص بنطم ... هممم ( رجعت حطت يدها على فمها )
بعد ساعتين بالصالة تحت .. ام فهد تتكلم مع زوجها ..
ابو فهد : ومن وين جابت هالفكرة ...؟!!!
ام فهد : انا ادري عن بنتك ... اسألها ...
ابو فهد : ههههههههههههههههههه .... ياحليلك ياندى ...
ام فهد : ايه بس اخاف تعفس البيت علينا ..
ابو فهد : لا يا الجوهرة ... ندى معد هي بنت صغير ة .. خلاص صارت حرمة واكيد بتتحمل المسؤلية ..
ام فهد بضيق : والمسؤلية بتطلع في هالحفلة اللي بتسويها ؟ ... ياما في مناسبات اقل من هذي ماشفت منها أي مسؤلية ..
ابوفهد : يالجوهرة البنت تبي تفرح ببنت عمها .... خليها تسوي اللي تبيه ...
ام فهد : وانا الحين ما أقدر ارفض .... بنتك عزمت وخلصت ثم جت تقول لي ..
ابو فهد ضحك : ياخبثها هالبنت ... طالعة على امها ...
ام فهد : وانت الصادق طالعة عليك ...
دخل فهد في هاللحظة جاي من برا ..
فهد : مسا الخير
ابوفهد + ام فهد : مسا النور ..
راح وجلس عالكنبة جنب امه : اشوف الابتسامة شاقة وجيهكم ... ضحكونا معكم ..
ام فهد : ابد سواليف ...
فهد وهو يغمز : علينـــــــااااا ..... سواليف ولا اسرار ماتبوني ادري ..
ابو فهد : وانت بالله عليك لو اسرار بنقولها هنا في وسط الصالة ..
فهد : اجل وش السالفة ؟؟!
ام فهد : مافي سالفة ولا شي ... هوو !!
هز فهد كتوفه بلا مبالاة : مافي سالفة مافي سالفة ... المهم انا جوعان متى العشا ؟!
ام فهد : ربع ساعة .. 
قام فهد متوجه للدرج : خلاص انا برقى لغرفتي واخذ لي دش وانزل ..
ام فهد : بسلامتك بس لا تطول لا يبرد عنك ..
وصل فوق ودخل لغرفته ..
...........
ندى : صحنين بيتزا ...صحنين فطاير سبانخ ... ثلاث صحون ورق عنب ... صحن بقلاوة
صحن بلح الشام حجم كبير ... صحن فطاير بالجبن ... بيبسي ... علبتين عصير كوكتيل وبرتقال ومانجو وتفاح ..... 3 صحون تبولة وحمص ومتبل .. صحن كبة ..
شوق : هوو هوو ندى خلاص يكفي .... كل هذا بتجيبينه ..
كانت ندى منبطحة عالسرير .. ماسكة القلم وتفكر وهي مغمضة : انا وش قلت ... قلت اسكتي ولا تتدخلين ..
شوق : لا بس شوفي الورقة وشلون صارت ... حشا عرس مو بحفلة صغيرة
ندى : اووووف ..... شويق خليني اعرف افكر وش احتاج زيادة ...
شوق : كل هذا وبتجيبين زيادة .... الله يعين البنات اجل ..
ندى : توك هذي البداية انا في بالي فكرة ...
عقدت شوق ذراعينها قدام صدرها : نورينا ياأم الافكار ..!!
ندى : فهد عنده استريو كبير بغرفته ... وش رايك ناخذه ونسوي ديسكو بالحفلة ... والله بيصير صرقعة ووناسة ..
شوق : وانت من وين جبتي هالفكرة ..
ندى : كثير بنات لما يسوون حفلات في بيوتهم يحطون ديسكو ودي جيه ... حتى انا مرة رحت لحفلة وحدة من صديقات سهى ... حاطة دي جيه يصرقع الدنيا ... كانت رقص ووناسة .. حتى انوار صالة الحفلة كانت مرة رهيبة ... كأنك في وحدة من النوادي الليلية ...
شوق بعدم اقتناع : طيب تهقين عمي يوافق على هالشي ...
ندى : هذا اللي انا خايفة منه ... اخاف يرفض .. اعرفه ابوي مايحب الدجة الزايدة عن اللزوم 
شوق : والله دبري عمرك مع ابوك ...
ندى ويدها على خصرها : وليش ماتساعديني يالدبا
شوق : مو انتي قلتي لي من البداية مالك دخل وصكي فمك ليوم الخميس ... خلاص انا بسكت وانت اللي دبريها ..
خذت ندى المخدة اللي جنبها ورمتها على شوق ........
دخل نايف في هاللحظة ...
ندى : نيووف ... مافي احم ولا دستور ...
التفت نايف لشوق وهو معفس وجهه ... ويسوي حركات بيدينه يسأل وش تقول هذي ...
ضحكت شوق ....
ندى : معناته يا غبي ليش ماتطق الباب ...
نايف : اولا مالغبي الا اللي قاله ... ثانيا امي مرسلتني اقولكم العشا ..
وراح ...
ندى : وهالولد كل ماكبر كل مازاد عناد ..
شوق بهمس : تستاهلين ..
ندى : وشو ؟
شوق : لا ولا شي ..
ندى : يالله قومي خلينا ننزل ... ميتة جـــــــــــوع ..
شوق : والله شكلك ماجعت الا من هاللي كتبتيه في الورقة ..
ندى : يالله بس خلينا ننزل ...
شوق : روحي اسبقيني ... انا بخلص مذاكرة هالصفحة وانزل
ندى : لا تتأخرين ..
نزلت ندى .. وجلست على طاولة الاكل
ابو فهد : وين شوق اجل ؟
ندى : شوي وبتنزل .. عندها مذاكرة والحين بتخلص
ام فهد : نايف ... طقيت على فهد باب غرفته وقلتله العشا
نايف : ايه .. وقالي خمس دقايق ونازل ...
كانت شوق توها مخلصة مذاكرة .... قامت دخلت الحمام وغسلت يديها وطلعت من الغرفة .. سكرت الباب والتفتت .. شافت فهد توه طالع ويسكر باب غرفته وكان لابس ترنغ رياضي ...
تجمدت في مكانها .... فهد حس بحركة التفت وشافها واقفة وتناظره ... اول ماشافته انتبه لها عودت لفت بتدخل الغرفة مرة ثانية ... لكنها سمعت فهد يستوقفها ..
فهد مبتسم : لحظـــة .. لحظـــة .. ويـــــن ؟
ارتبكت شوق : آآ ... للغرفة ..
فهد : والعشا ..
شوق : مـ.. مابي عشا ...
فهد : بلا دلــــــــع !! ... قدامي يالله ..
شوق اللي كانت منزلة راسها احمرر وجهها ... وتقدمت قدامه ... وطول ماهي تمشي ..
كانت تحس انه يضحك ...
نزلوا للصالة في وقت واحد ... ندى من شافت وجه شوق وشلون كان ... ضحكت ..
جلست شوق جنبها وقبصت فخذها ..... ندى بهمس : آآي
شوق : وش تضحكين عليه انت ووجهك ..
ندى : ههههههههههههههه ... اضحك عليك ..
شوق : ليش وش فيني ؟
ندى : روحي للمرايه ... وشوفي وجهك وتعرفين ..
شوق : موب مني .. من اخوك ..
ندى : وانا دراية انه فهد .... وش سوالك ؟
شوق : بعدين اقولك ..
وبدوا عشا وشوق ما أرسلت ولا نظرة لفهد .. لكن ندى كانت ترسل له نظرات تهديد بين فترة والثانية تقول وش سويت لبنت عمي ... وهو كل ماشاف هالنظرات ضحك ..
**** **** ****

----------


## شوق الربيع

في بيت ابو احمد ... كانت نوف جالسة تتفرج عالتلفزيون وتقشم حب ( فصفص ) والبيبسي قدامها ... تتابع وحدة من أفلام الآكشن ... يعني القعدة وقتها .. شـــــــي .. 
جتها اختها ريم ( سبع سنين ) .. ومعها كتابها ودفترها ..
نوف وعيونها عاالتلفزيون ومندمجة حدها : هاه ريم وش تبين .. روحي خليني اعرف اتفرج ..
ريم : ماما تقول روحي لنوف تدرسك ..
نوف : بعدين ريم بعدين .. مو الحين ..
ريم : طيب انا مااعرف احل هالتمرين .. ساعديني ..
نوف : حبيبتي ريم ... قلت لك مو الحين .. خليني اشوف البطل وش بيصير فيه ..
وقفت ريم قدامها وماتحركت وتمت تتأفف .. 
نوف بشوية حزم : ريم وبعدين معك ؟!... قلت لك خلاص بساعدك لما ينتهي الفلم .. واذا كنتي مستعجلة روحي لسهى ...
ريم : سهى تكلم في التلفون .. 
سكتت نوف وقعدت تتابع ... اما ريم تربعت عالأرض بملل تنتظر هالفلم يخلص ...
بعد فترة دخل احمد للصالة .. راح وقعد على وحدة من الكنبات وقال يوجه الكلام لاخته نوف : ســـــــــلام ..
ظلت عيون نوف عالتلفزيون ومتابعة بحماس .. بس ردت عليه ببرود : هلا ...
احمد يتهزى : " هلا " ... مافي هلا والله بخوي .. حبيب قلبي شلونك عساك بخير ..
نوف بنفس البرود : لا ... عايش معي لـ 18 سنة متواصلة .. وملوع كبدي تبيني ارحب فيك واهلل ..
احمد ضحك ... عرف انها مندمجة في الفلم وقالت هالكلام تبيه يسكت وينطم عشان تشوف زين .. 
احمد : اعووذ بالله ... وش هالفلم اللي ماخذ قلبك ؟!..
نوف : اللي تشوفه ..
احمد حب يستفزها : اقول نوف ..
نوف : .............
احمد : نووووووف 
نوف : .............
احمد زاد من نبرته : نوووووووووووووف ووجع !!
نوف صرخت : هاااااااه وش تبي ؟!... خلني اشوف ... البطل بيموت وانت تزاعق فوق راسي ..
احمد : لما اناديك ردي علي ...
نوف : منيب .. ارتحت الحين ..
احمد رجع يحاول يستفزها : نووووووووف ...
نوف : تبـــــن ...
مسك المخدة ورجمها عليها وضربت براسها ...
نوف : آآآآآآآآآي ... احمدووه خلني رايقة .. لا تعفس لي مزاجي .. خلني اشوف على راحتي ..
احمد : ههههههههههههه ... خلاص شوفي على راحتك لا تاكلينا بلسانك الحين ...
قام رايح لغرفته يغير ملابسه ..
بعد ماغاب احمد فوق دخلت ام احمد للصالة .. وشافت حال بنتها ريم اللي قاعدة ومسندة وجهها على يدينها في وضع يشير للملل .. التفتت لنوف : نوف وراك ماتدرسين اختك ؟!
نوف : قلت لها يمه بعد الفلم ... بيخلص الحين مابقى عليه شي ..
ام احمد : اختك اهم من الفلم ..
نوف بضيق تنهدت : يمــــه تكفين ترا من زمان ما تابعت فلم كامل بدون ماتخربونه علي .. خليني هالمرة اشوف على راحتي ..
ام احمد : واختك من يدرسها ؟!... 
نوف : حـــــاضر يمه حااضر .. انا بدرسها بس بعد الفلم .. اوكي ؟!..
سكتت ام احمد وراحت للمطبخ تشوف وش صار عالعشا ..
أثناء العشا .. كانت نوف قبله درست اختها وساعدتها .. جلسوا على طاولة الطعام ..
ابو احمد : نوف شخبار الجامعة اليوم ؟!..
نوف : كويسة ..
ابو احمد : حلوة مثل ماتوقعتيها ولا العكس ؟!.
نوف : والله فيها محاسن ومساوئ ..
ام احمد : انتي اصلا مايعجبك العجب ولا الصيام في رجب ..
نوف : يمه مو انا لحالي ... فيه دكتورات يرفعون الضغط ويكرهون الوحدة بالمحاضرات والجامعة بكبرها ... حتى اسألي شوق .. 
ابو احمد : الله يوفقك ان شالله ..
في نصف العشا .. تذكرت نوف مكالمة ندى لها وطلبها .. رفعت راسها لاختها سهى ..
نوف : أيـــه سهى .. صدق ماقلت لك ..
سهى : وشو ؟!..
نوف : ترا ندى عازمتنا يوم الخميس لحفلة ..
سهى : حفلة ؟!.. وش المناسبة ؟!
نوف : مدري .. بس تقول حفلة لشوق ..
ام احمد ابتسمت : ياحليلــها ندى ... مابقت في راسها شي الا وسوته لبنت عمها .. يابختها شوق فيها ..
احمد : مسكينة هي بعد .. فهد هالخبل موريها الويل ونجلاء مسافرة .. من لها الحين غير بنت عمها ..
نوف بقهررر : تدري أحمد .... ولد خالتك هذا ودي أزنطه .. 
احمد : ههههههههههههههههههه .. لا يسمعك تقولين عنه كذا ولا ترا بيحطك في الصورة وبتشوفين منه الويل انتي بعد ..
نوف : يممممممه .. لا خلني بعيد عنه احسن ...
رجعت سهى تكلم اختها عن سالفة الحفلة : والحفلة هالخميس ولا اللي بعده ؟!
نوف : لا هذا اللي جاي .. وقالت لي بعد ندق على بنات عمي ونعزمهم ..
سهى : اهاا .. ودقيتي عليهم ولا لسا ..
نوف : لا توني .. دقي عليهم انتي اخاف انسى ..
سهى : خلاص بعد العشا بروح أدق على فرح وأخبرها ..
هنا تذكر احمد شي وضحك ..
احمد : ههههههههههههههههههه ..الا على طاري بنات عمي ... مادريتووا ؟!..
ابو احمد : خير ان شالله .. 
احمد : بدر ولد عمي بيرجع بعد بكرة ..
ابو احمد تهلل وجهه : ماشالله ... زين زين ... يعني خلاص خلص دراسته برا ..
احمد : ايه دق علي اليوم يسأل عن الأحوال وقالي انه بيوصل ان شالله بعد بكرة ..
ام احمد : ماشالله عليه .. عيني عليه باردة .. الا هو كم عمره ؟!..
احمد رفع راسه بتفكير يحسب : هو يوم يروح اذكر انه كان عمره 22 .. وقعد هناك ثلاث سنين .. معناته عمره الحين 25 .. ( والتفت لنوف مبتسم ) .. ويسلم عليك يانوف ؟!..
بققت نوف عيونها مرتاعة ... الظاهر ان ولد عمها على أطباعه .. وماأرسل سلامه مع احمد الا بمثابة التحذير والوعيد ... يعني قصده انا مانسيت والسفرة الطويلة هذي مانستني ..
تركت نوف الملعقة من يدها .. وقالت بحدة : وولد عمك هذي مايتوب عني .. كني ذابحة له احد ..!!!
احمد : ههههههههههههههههههه .. يقول مشتاق لسوالفك بعد ..
نوف بحدة : اقول قله نوف اللي انت تعرفها من ثلاث سنين كبرت ولا عاد همها اللي كنت تسويه فيها ..
احمد : هههههههههههههههه .. اقولك شي نوف .. من طريقة كلامه معي باين انه ماتغير .. هو نفسه بدر اللي قبل ثلاث سنين ..
التفتت نوف لأبوها : يبه ... شف ولد اخوك ... مايحل عني .. لاحقني حتى بعد سفره ..
ابو احمد ابتسم : ياحليله ... كان معتبرك مثل خواته ويستانس معك يمكن اكثر منهم بعد ..
نوف بحسرة : يبـــــــــه .. ترا انا مانسيت كل اللي سواه فيني .. واخاف يجي ويكمل علي ..
تعرفه ولد اخوك مايمسك لسانه ...
احمد : وانتي بعد .. فيك حقك .. 
برطمت نوف ساكتة .. بدا الرعب يدب في قلبها من سمعت باسم " بدر" ولد عمها .. وش معنى توه يذكرني من ثلاث سنين ويرسل سلامه مع أحمد .. ليش الحين يتذكرلما جا يرجع .. اتمنى مايكون ناوي على شي .. عساه بس تغير وتغير اسلوبه معي .. من يشوفني ابد مايمسك لسانه واللي في قلبه يطلعه كله في وجهي .. 
الله يعيني عاللي جاي ..
**** **** **** 

قبل آذان الفجر بنص ساعة .... صحت شوق وهي تكح باستمرار... التفتت لندى اللي كانت جنبها لقتها معقدة بين حواجبها منزعجة ... قامت تشرب من جيك الموية اللي بالغرفة .. بس لقته مخلص ... استثقلت انها تنزل تشرب من المطبخ ... عودت للسرير تبي ترجع تنوم ... لكن الكحة عاودتها من جديد ... ياربي وش فيني وش صاير لي ...
قامت طلعت من الغرفة متوجهة للدرج قاصدة المطبخ ... لكنها قبل ماتنزل تسمرت في مكانها لصوت غريب سمعته ... 
سمعت ضحك غريب .... عقدت بين حواجبها ... من وين هالصوت ... ؟!!!!!
سمعت الضحك مرة ثانية ويتكرر بين لحظة ولحظة ... كان الصوت في الواقع يصدر من غرفة فهد ... استغربت ... شافت الساعة .. الحين الساعة اربع ونص ... باقي نص ساعة على آذان الفجر ... معقولة فهد صاحي للحين ... ومين يكلم بهالوقت ... ماحست بنفسها الا ورجليها تقودها لباب غرفة فهد من غير شعور منها ...
كان الصوت اوضح .....
فهد : ههههههههههههههههههه .... والله ؟
لا عاد مو لهالدرجة............. خلاص بدون زعل ........... بعدين اقولك متى ....
ههههههههههههه ........... آآآآآآآه ياقلبي .......... معد يتحمل اكثر ..
شوق كانت تتسمع ... وعلامات الاستغراب على وجهها ..... في احد يكلم بالتلفون بهالوقت .... ومن قاعد يكلم بهالطريقة !!!!!
حست ان نوبة الكحة بترجع ...حطت يدها على فمها لا تطلع وراحت ركض نازلة للمطبخ .... طلعت لها موية باردة من الثلاجة وشربتها .... خذتلها كاس ثاني فيما لو رجعت الكحة لها وهي نايمة ...
طلعت من المطبخ ورجعت راقية فوق .....
فهد : يااابعد عمري ......
خلاص حبيبتي شذى مابقى على الآذان الا ثلث ساعة ......
اخليك تنومين ........
بااي حبي.......
سكر وقفل جواله .... حط يده ورا راسه وجلس يفكر .... قطع عليه تفكيره صوت صادرمن برا الغرفة ... استغرب وجود احد صاحي بهالوقت .... رجع الصوت يتكرر ... صوت كحات متتالية ..... قام يشوف مصدر هالصوت ... فتح الباب ..... لف وجهه يمين وشمال ..... انتبه لها بين الظلام متسندة عالجدار وتكح باستمرار .. وواقفة على باب غرفة ندى .... مشى لها بهدوء ...
فهد : شوق ... وش فيك ؟
اهتز الكاس في يدها .... رفعت راسها له لكن بسرعة نزلته ...
فهد : في شي يعورك ؟
ردت عليه بصوت مبحوح وأشبه بالهمس : مافيني شي ..
فهد : متأكدة ..
هزت راسها علامة الايجاب ... وقالت له : تصبح على خير ...
دخلت الغرفة وسكرت الباب ...
هز كتوفه بلا اهتمام ومشى لغرفته .... رجع ينسدح عالسرير .. سكر النور وغط بسابع نومه
..................
في اليوم الثاني ...
كانت ندى جالسة في بلكونتها على وحدة من الكراسي الموجودة ومتسندة على ظهرها باسترخاء وممدة رجولها عالطاولة قدامها.. تتصفح وحدة من المجلات .. انتبهت لاصوات مجموعة رجال من الحوش .. قامت تطل تستطلع الامر .. التفتت بسرعة لشوق اللي كانت داخل الغرفة تناديها ..
ندى : شــــــوق شــــــوق ... تعالي شوفي من البلكون...
طلعت شوق لها : وش اشوف ؟
ندى : شوفي غرفتك وصلت ..
شوق : والله ؟....
جت تركض ....
شوق : اللـــه مرة حلوة ...
ضربتها ندى على كتفها ...
ندى : أي حلوة انت بعد .... كلها خشب مفكك مابعد ركبوها ...
ردت لها شوق الضربة : وانت وش دخلك غرفتي وعاجبتني ...
ندى : الله يكملنا على عقولنا ..
شوق : انطمي ...
وراحت عنها طالعة من الغرفة ...
ندى : تعالي وين ؟.. العمال راقين فوق ...
شوق باستهبال : بستقبلهم ... واعلمهم وشلون يرتبونها وينظمونها ..
ندى : يالخبلة ... قولي لفهد وفهد يعلمهم ...
وقفت شوق في مكانها ... رجعت تركض لندى ..
شوق : اذا فهد هو اللي بيشرف عليهم ... قولي له انت وشلون ترتيب الغرفة بيكون .. علمتك من قبل ...
ندى : وانت ليش تخافين من فهد لهالدرجة ... شايفته بعبـع بياكلك ..
شوق : لا بس دايما احاول اتجنب المواقف البايخة معه ...
ندى : وانت متى اخر مرة شفتيه عشان تصير لك هالمواقف اللي تحكين عنها ... ياتشوفينه ياعالغدا ياعالعشا ...
شوق باندفاع : ايه وآخرها امس بالليل ...
ندى فتحت عيونها على آخرهم : وش صار امس بالليل ..؟!
شوق : شوي شوي على عيونك لا تتفتق ...
ندى : قولي لي وش صار ..
شوق : طيب طيب بقول ... امس جتني نوبة كحة غريبة .... جيت بشرب من الموية اللي بالغرفة لقيتها مخلصة ... نزلت تحت بشرب من المطبخ .. شربت وخذيت كاس زيادة ... وانا راقية رجعت لي نوبة الكحة ...ومن شدتها دموعي صارت بعيوني ... ومعد صرت اشوف طريقي .... وبغيت اطيح فتسندت على الجدار ... والظاهر ان كل هالازعاج نبه اخوك ...
طلع من غرفته وجاني ... وسالني اذا فيني شي او لا ... قلتله لا ودخلت الغرفة ...
ندى : مالت عليك ... الحين هذا موقف محرج
شوق: ايه بالنسبة لي موقف محرج ... والا واحد يطلع لي بآخر الليل .. ويشوف حالتي اللي كنت عليها لا وببجامة النوم بعد ...محرج والف محرج ...والحمدلله انه مادرى اني تسمعت عليه بعد ..
ندى : تسمعت عليه ؟!!... وش قصدك ؟
انحرجت شوق : آآآ ... انا ماتسمعت عليه ... هو كان صوته عالي ..
ندى : والله لو درى انك متسمعة عليه ياااااااااااااااااويييلك .... فهد مايحب هالحركات
شوق ارتاعت : يوووووه ندى لا تخوفيني ... قلت لك هو كان صوته عالي
في هاللحظة اندق الباب ..... قامت ندى تفتح ... وكان الطارق فهد ....
ندى : هلا فهد تبي شي ؟
انتفضت شوق بمكانها .... ياربي عسى ماسمع اللي قلته ...
فهد : مابيك انتي ابي شوق ...
ارتجفت ومعد عرفت وش تسوي ... يا ويلي وش بقوله .. أكيد عرف ..
التفتت ندى لها : شـــــوق .... فهد يبغاك ..
شوق مازالت داخل البلكون .. قامت تسوي حركات بيدها يعني صرفيه ... مابي اكلمه ..
ندى لفهد : اذا بخصوص الغرفة انا بعلمك وشلون تبغاها ..
فهد رفع حاجب : وليش هاللي ماتجي تقول ؟!! ... ( ودخل الغرفة ووقف عند الباب ) .. فهد : شوق .. تعالي ابغاك ..
ندى : فهد انا اعرف وشلون هي تبغاها ...
رفع يده لها عشان تسكت ... : شوق تعالي معي ...
شوق بارتباك : بس .. ندى تعـ.....
فهد هز راسه بعناد : قومي انتي معي ..
قامت وراسها للأرض ويديها مضمومة لبعض قدامها .. مشت قدامه بهدوء ولما وصلت باب الغرفة وقفت ..
شوق : والعمال وينهم ..؟!
فهد : لا تخافين العمال تحت ينتظرون ..
كملت مشيها لغرفتها وهو وراها ... دخلت الغرفة اللي مليانة أثاث ... بعضها مفكك وبعضها مركب ...
فهد : ها وشلون تبغين السرير .. والمكتب ..؟!!
بدت تشرح له رغبتها وهي كلها رجفة وصوتها بالكاد ينسمع ...
لما خلصت رجعت بسرعة للغرفة .. فتحت الباب وسكرته بقوة .. وتوجهت لندى اللي كانت جالسة بالبلكون تتصفح وحدة من مجلات الموضة ..
شوق بغضب : ندووووه .... ليش مخليتني اروح مع اخوك لحالي .. صدق ماتستحين على دمك !!
ندى : شوي شوي علي ... انا بغيت الحقكم .... بس هو أشر لي انطق بالغرفة ..
شوق ويدها على خصرها : يا سلااااااام .... اخوك الظاهر يحسبني اخته الرابعة ...
ندى : ايه اخته ... والا ناسية وش قال ابوي ..
شوق : وانتي ليش مارحتي بدالي ؟
ندى : سمعتيني قلت له .... بس هو عيا وقال انه يبغاك انتي ..
شوق : وانا رفضت .... وش سر هالاصرار ؟!!
ندى : الظاهر انك نسيتي يوم قلت لك انه يعاند اللي يعانده ..
شوق : وانا ماعاندته ... كل قصدي اني مابي اروح معه وبس ..
ندى تنهدت : وانتي ليش تخلين من الحبة قبة ... عادي ياحبيبتي والله عادي ..
شوق وهي تتنهد : الله يعينني ...
بعد ساعة رجع الباب يندق من جديد ... كانت ندى في هالوقت بالحمام .. وشوق بالسرير تتصفح مجلة ..
قامت تفتح ... كان فهد واقف .. لما شافته رجعت داخلة الغرفة وخلت الباب مفتوح ..
فهد : تعالي ما تبين تشوفين الغرفة ..
شوق ببرود وهدوء: لا مو الحين ... خلها لما تطلع ندى ..
هز راسه وهو يحرك لسانه في فمه... والتفت رايح لغرفته وهو يكلم نفسه بصوت سمعته شوق : لو ادري وش سر هالخوف ...
طلعت ندى من الحمام : وراك مبلمة ؟! ... خير صار شي بعد..؟!
انتبهت شوق : لا ولا شي ... تعالي نشوف الغرفة بعد ماخلصوا ترتيبها ..
ندى : والله خلصوها ؟!!.... تعالي بسرعة ..
راحت ركض ولحقتها شوق ....
ندى : الله ... مرة مرة مرة حلوة ..
شوق : شفتي .. وانتي تقولين مو بصاير حلو ...
ندى : لا والله طلعت احلى مما توقعت ... يالله هنيــــــــــئاً ..
شوق ضحكت : الله يهنيك ... يالله خلينا نبدى ننقل اغراضي ونرتبها ..
**** **** ****

----------


## شوق الربيع

اليوم يوم الخميس ... يوم الحفلة .. نوف توها طالعة من الحمام بعد ماخذت شاور... تونا العصر باقي عالحفلة يمكن أربع ساعات ... بس هي حاولت تتجهز مبكرة ... فراحت لدولاب ملابسها تقرر وش بتلبس ... فتشت مابين ملابسها .. محتارة تلبس فستان ولا بنطلون ..ولا تنورة شيك ..
كان قدامها عدة خيارات وهي محتارة .. تبي تكون حلوة بين البنات ..لا سيما ان البنات اللي بيحضرون كثيرين وكل وحدة بتطلع شكل مميز اكيد ..
كان من بين الخيارات فستان فوشي يناسب مثل هالحفلات .. وبنطلون جينز روعة شاريته بمبلغ وقدره وللحين مالبسته ... وتنورة ميدي بموديل لونها اصفر هادي ..
نوف : اوووفف ... أي واحد يناسب أكثر ..
راحت للباب وفتحته : سهــــــــــــــــى .. سهـــــــــــــــى وينك تعاااااالي ..
كانت سهى ترقى الدرج : نعم شفيك ..
نوف : تعالي شوفي وش البس اليوم .... محتارة بين كذا لبس ..
سهى : مشالله من الحين بتلبسين ... تونا يا بنت الناس ..
نوف : لا ماني لابسة الحين ... بسشور شعري اول ... بس بغيت اقرر وش البس عشان ارتاح ..
دخلت سهى وتمت تتفرج عالملابس الموضوعة عالسرير : أمممم ... أنا اقول البسي الفوشي احسن ..
نوف : ماكنه فخم زيادة عن اللزوم ...؟!
سهى : لا بالعكس ... ناعم وبسيط ..
تقدمت نوف ومدت يدها للتنورة الصفرا : طيب هذي مو حلوة ؟!
سهى : الا حلوة ... بس الفستان انسب ..
تمت نوف للحظات معفسة وجهها : اوكي ... انا من البداية مفكرة البسه بس مترددة ..
سهى : حتى بتكونين مميزة باللون ...
هزت نوف راسها : وانت وش بتلبسين ؟!.. عندك شي مناسب ؟!
سهى رفعت راسها تفكر : أنا ؟!... امممممم ... اظني بلبس التنورة الأورنج الجديدة ..
نوف : الله .... عاد هذيك مرة روووعة عليك ..
سهى بفخر : أدري ... يالله ... انا بعد بطلع اتحمم ... تبين شي بعد ..؟!
نوف : نو ثانكس ..
طلعت سهى لغرفتها ... ونوف لبست أي شي وبدت تسشور شعرها ...
...............
في بيت ابو فهد ... ندى في الصالة مع فهد ..
ندى : يالله عاد فهد عطني .. محتاجتها والله ..
فهد : ايه طيب وش تبغين بها ..؟!
ندى : ابغاها لحفلة اليوم ..
فهد عقد بين حواجبه مستغرب : وش حفلته ؟!!
ندى : ماقول الا الله يخلف عليك ... حفلة اليوم ماتدري عنها ؟
فهد ببراءة : لا وش يدريني ؟!
ندى : بلاك ماتجلس في البيت ابد .. ولا تدري باللي يصير فيه ..
فهد : عن الهذرة .. وردي علي ...
ندى : اليوم مسوية حفلــــة سبيشل وعازمة بنات ..
فهد بسخرية : وعلى شرف مين بالله ؟
ندى : على شرف شوق ... ارتحت ... يالله عاد عطني الاشرطة ..
فهد : وش معنى شوق بالذات ..؟!
ندى بنفاذ صبر: اللهم طولك يـــارووووح .. بنت عمي وبسوي لها حفلة .. حرام يعني !!!
فهد والابتسامة في وجهه من شكل اخته : لا مو بحرام ...
ندى : طيب بتعطيني الاشرطة ولا لا ؟
فهد : وش تبين ؟
ندى : ابي اشرطة ترقص .. تردح ... يعني راشد الماجد .. عبدالمجيد .. اللي اغانيهم تصلح لرقص ..
فهد : روحي شوفي كل الاشرطة في درج الكومدينة .. خذي اللي تبغين ..
ماصدقت على طول ركض لغرفته ...
دقايق ودخلت ندى غرفة شوق .....
ندى : شـــــوق شــــــوق ... شوفي ..
كانت شوق واقفة قدام الدولاب تفتش في ملابسها : اووه اوه !!!.. وش ذا الاشرطة كلها ..؟!
راحت ندى ونثرت كل اللي في يدها عالسرير... 
ندى : هذي للحفلــــة ... عشان نرقص ..
قعدت شوق على طرف السرير وبدت تقلب في الكاسيتات وتشوف ..
شوق : وش جبتي ؟! ... الله راشد الفارس ..
ندى : تحبينه ؟!
شوق : صوته مرة مرة حلو ..
ندى : جبت راشد الماجد وعبدالمجيد وكذا مطرب خليجي ...
شوق : والحفلة متى تبدى .. ؟!
ندى : يعني بعد صلاة العشا ... 
شوق : طيب ندى انا محتارة وش البس ؟!
قامت ندى على طوول للدولاب تتفحصه : ليش .. ماعندك أي شي شيك ؟!
شوق : الا عندي ... بس مدري .. محتااارة ..
ندى : انا بلبس بنطلون .... وانت بعد البسي مثلي ...
طلعت ندى واحد كان حلو : هذا حلو .. البسيه .. والبسي معه أي شي زهر ..
ظلوا يتناقشون لما استقروا على راي ...

بعد ساعتين .... الساعة 7.30
كانت ندى تدور بالمطبخ تتطمن على كل التحضيرات بعد ما رقت شوق اللي كانت معها تساعدها عشان تلبس وتجهز ....
بعدها طلعت راقية لفوق عشان تتجهز هي الثانية .. انتبهت لفهد بالصالة ..
ندى : فهد .. ماطلعت ؟!!
فهد : لا شوي وبطلع ..
ندى : طيب البنات عالساعة 8 واصلين ...
فهد : قلت لك شوي وبطلع ... لا ترنين فوق راسي ..
ندى : طيب اتمنى اذا طلعت ماترجع قبل 12 ... اوكي .. عشان تضمن انهم يكونون قد راحوا كلهم ...
ورجعت لطريقها فوق ... قبل ماتدخل لغرفتها راحت لغرفة شوق وطقت عليها الباب
شوق : مين ؟
ندى : ها شوق خلصت ؟
شوق : تقريبا بس باقي الميك اب ..
ندى : لما تخلصين .. لا تنزلين انتظريني .. اوكي
شوق : اوكي
كانت شوق لابسة بنطلون جينز فاتح أنيق ( اللي اختارته ندى لها ) ... ومطرز بشكل ناعم جداً ... ومعه تي شيرت بدون اكمام يعني cut ولونه زهر وفيه كلمات انجليزية مختلفة متداخلة مع بعض .... سشورت شعرها اللي يوصل لتحت كتفها بشوي على فوق .. ومع المكياج الوردي الهادي طلع شكلها مرة مرة كــــــيووووت ... !!!!!
بعد ماخلصت طلعت من غرفتها لغرفة ندى .... طقت عليها الباب ...
شوق : ندى انا خلصت ..
ندى : ون مينت ..
في هاللحظة كان فهد طالع من غرفته ولابس بدله بنطلون وقميص وبيده كاب ... ومبين عليه انه ناوي يطلع ...بس كان شكله جذاااااب وانيـق هو الثاني ... قفل غرفته ودخل المفتاح بجيبه والتفت .. تسمر في مكانه !!!!! ..... الطول والجسم المتناسق ..
كانت واقفة متسندة عالجدارتلعب بأظافرها اللي توها ملونتهم بالمناكير ... تنتظر عند باب غرفة ندى ..
تقدم هو بخطوات هادية ووقف عند اول عتبة للدرج يبي ينزل ... رفعت راسها فجأة بدون ماتدري انه كان واقف .... وهو انصـدم أكثر لما شاف وجهها .... من وين جا هالحلا كله مرة وحدة !!!!! .... لما انتبهت له بغت تروح لغرفتها بس هونت لما شافته لابس وناوي يطلع ... 
لكن وقوفه عند الدرج طول وابتسامته اربكتها... حست ان دقات قلبها بدت تتسارع بشكل جنوني ورهيب .. 
رفع فهد يده ولبس الكاب على راسه اللي خلى شكله اروع ... شوق كانت عايشة بحالة رهيبة مو حاسة بنفسها ولا بالنظرات اللي كانت متركزة على ولد عمها ... كانت تحس بشي مثل المغناطيس يجذبها هي ونظراتها ..
في الأخير رفع فهد يده لها بعلامة " الأوكي " .... والتفت عنها نازل الدرج بسرعة .. وهي للحين مافهمت اللي صار .. وذهنها ظل غايب عن الواقع ومشوش... الا لما سمعت صوت باب الصالة يتسكر ويرجع لها وعيها ..
التفتت للجدار ومدت يدها له تحاول تخلي بعض ثقلها عليه ... للحظات حست بالخمول ماهي قادرة توقف ... لذا جلست عالأرض واسندت راسها على يدينها ..
طلعت ندى ..
ندى : انا خلصت شوشو .. قومي ننزل ...
رفعت شوق راسها وتسندت عالجدار عشان تقوم ...طاقتها كلها اختفت فجـأة ..
ندى : الله الله ... وش هالكشخة كلها ... يجنن يجنن يجنن .... تجننين ....
شوق ضحكت : كله من عيونك الحلوة .... وانت بعد تهبلين روعة مرة ... لو يشوفك احمد بيموووووووت عليك ....
فتحت ندى عيونها على آخرهم وضربت شوق بخفة : وش جاب طاري احمد الحين ...
شوق غمزت : علي انا ؟!!!..... انا عارفة شعورك تجاه احمد من شفت الصورة ... وذيك المرة اللي رحنا فيها لبيتهم اثبتت لي انك ...... انك عايشة love story ... صح ولا لا ؟!
ندى حمر وجهها : يالدبا .... خلاص ترا اصير طماطة ..
شوق ضحكت : ههههههههههههههه ... يالله خلينا ننزل الساعة 8 الحين ...
نزلوا مع بعض وشوق وقلبها اللي ماهدا للحين ...
كانت ندى في نفس مستوى كشخة شوق ... كانت لابسة بنطلون جينز بعد بس لونه غامق ...
وفوقه بعد بلوزة كت بدون أكمام الوانها مموجة مابين الأسود والسماوي والاورنج الهادي ... ومجعدة شعرها اللي يوصل لنص ظهرها وحاطة شارب اورنج عليه ... وطلعت كأنها عروسة صغيرة ... كتكوتة ونعومة ...

جلسوا في الصالة ينتظرون ضيوف الحفلة ... بعد دقيقتين اندق الجرس ..... نادت ندى الخدامة عشان تفتح الباب ... دقيقة وطل وجه بنت ومعها اختها ... اول ماشافتها ندى انعفس وجهها وقالت بهمس .. : اووف وش جاب هالبلشة الحين ..!!!
سمعتها شوق وعقدت بين حواجبها .. من هذي اللي تضايقت منها ..
ندى تقدمت للبنت مبتسمة : هلا هلا مها ...
مها : كيفك ندى ... وشلونك ... وينك من زمان عنك ..
ندى : بخير الحمدلله ... تعرفين كنت مشغولة .. شخبارك انتي وشخبار الوالدة ؟
مها : الوالدة بخير وتسلم عليكم
ندى : الله يسلمك وياها من الشر ..
التفتت مها على شوق وعبست ... وبشكل غير لائق اشرت باصبعها لشوق وقالت تكلم ندى : من هذي ؟!
ندى استفزتها هالحركة : روحي سلمي عليها وتعلمك هي مين تكون ؟..
تقدمت مها لشوق وهي مبتسمة ابتسامة مجاملة : هلا والله
بادلتها شوق الابتسامة وهي في قلبها ما هضمتها : هلا فيك ... كيفك ؟
مها : الحمد لله ... انت شلونك ؟
شوق : تمام الحمدلله .... انا شوق
مها قطبت حواجبها : شوق ؟!! ... مين شوق ؟!!
ندى التفتت ترد عليها بعد ماسلمت على رشا اخت مها : هذي شوق بنت عمي ... معقولة ماسمعتي ان بنت عمي جت تسكن عندنا ...
مها بكبرياء : سمعت !!... لكني بصراحة ماصدقت ..
ندى بنفس الكبرياء : لا صدقي ... هذي هي قدامك ...
شوق دخلت في الحوار : انا بعد ما صدقت في البداية ان عندي عم وعيال عم لما خبرني ابوي ... لكني شوي شوي تقبلت الفكرة وفهمت ان مالي غيرهم ..
هزت مها راسها مجاملة ...
ندى : عن اذنكم شوي .... شوق انتبهي للجرس اوكي ..
شوق : اوكي
راحت ندى راقية فوق ...
التفتت مها لشوق : اجل انتي بنت عم فهد ؟!
استغربت شوق من سؤالها : ايه بنت عم فهد واخوان فهد بعد ...
هزت راسها وخذت شنطتها وطلعت عطر وتعطرت ... وبعدها مراية عشان تعدل شعرها ومكياجها ...
دخلت ندى غرفة امها اللي كانت تتعطر ولابسة .....
ندى : يمه وين طالعة ؟
ام فهد : بروح انا ونايف واختك منى لبيت خالتك سارة ازورها ... وانتوا بعد عشان تاخذون راحتكم ..
ندى بضيق : اوووففف وش هالورطة ؟!
ام فهد : خير وش فيك ؟!!
ندى : جت مها واختها رشا بنات جيراننا ... مدري وش دراها بالحفلة .. انا ماكلمتها ولا خبرتها ولا قلت لها شي ..
ام فهد : انا اللي قلت لها ..
ندى : ليش قلتي لها يمه .... تعرفيني ما احبها ولا اطيقها ... اصلا متى قلتي لها ؟!!
ام فهد : امس وانا عندهم بالبيت ازور امها بعد ما ولدت ... سألتني عنك وكسرت خاطري وقلت لها ...
ندى : الله يهديك يمه ... ليش سويت كذا ؟
أم فهد : معليش ياندى جامليها ..
ندى : تعرفين يا يمه اني مليت من كثر ماأجاملها .. هي ماتخلي الواحد يعرف يحبها أصلا ..
وراحت طالعة من الغرفة بعد ماعرفت ان كلامها مع امها مارح يفيد شي ... البنت هذي راح تقلب الحفلة لنكد ونرفزة ...
الله يعيني ..... 
نادتها امها
ندى : سمي
ام فهد : شوفي اخوك نايف اذا لبس ومنى وتأكدي ان عمر بعد لابس وخالص .. وقولي للخدامة تقول للسواق يشغل السيارة
ندى : ان شالله ..
راحت ام فهد وعيالها منى ونايف وعمر لبيت اختها ... وبعد دقايق دق الجرس ....
كانوا اللي جايين نوف وسهى وبنات عمهم .. ( فرح ... وحنان ... ودلال )
قاموا ندى وشوق يرحبون فيهم .... والوضع كان حلو الكل يضحك ويرحب ويسلم .. 
بعد ماجلسوا .....
ندى : يالله من زمان عنكم يا فرح ... وحشتيني ؟
فرح : حتى احنا من زمان عنكم ... من زمان ودي اشوفك مشتاقة لك مووت .. 
ندى : ياحبي لك ... تشتاق لك العافية ... عالبركة ... سمعنا انك انخطبت ... وتملكت قبل كم يوم ..
فرح ... والحيا ياكل وجهها : الله يبارك فيك ... عقبالك
ندى : من ولده ؟
فرح : من جهة خوال امي ..
ندى : الله يسعدك يارب .. وعقبال حنان
حنان : انا مافكر في الزواج الحين ... بعد التخرج ان شالله
ندى : باقي هالسنة وتتخرجين ... استعدي
فرح التفتت لشوق : شخبارك شوق ؟ ... ان شالله مرتاحة ..
شوق : الحمدلله ... مادام اني مع ندى فانا مرتاحة ومليوووون مرتاحة .... مع انها تلعوزني بعض الاحيان ..
ندى ضحكت : العوزها من حبي لها ... الله لا يخليني منها ..
نوف : من باقي ماجا ؟
ندى : باقي صاحباتي ابتسام وخلود وهدى ونادية ... تلقينهم جايين بالطريق ..
ماكملت جملتها الا والجرس يرن .... دخلوا ابتسام وهدى مع بعض وسلموا وجلسوا ... بعدهم بخمس دقايق جو خلود ونادية ... واكتملوا اعضاء الحفلة ...
بدت الضيافة من قهوة وحلا ... شاهي ومعجنات .... والسوالف والضحك قايم على آآآآآآخره ..
ندى : بنات من يشتهي يرقص ويطلع الطاقات الداخلية ...
فرح : انا ابي ارقص ...
راحت ندى وشغلت الاستريو على اغنية ( أغلى ناسي ) ...
وبدا الاستريو يردح بصوت عالي كأنهم في عرس ....
دلال الخبلة : اللـــــــــــه ...!!!...... ماقدر اقاااوم هالاغنية انا .... ( دلال كانت أصغر البنات الموجودات .. )
وهي اول وحدة نطت في وسط الصالة وبدت الرقص ... دخلت معها ندى وفرح .. وبعدها شوق ونوف وابتسام ونادية .... وكل وحدة تطلع مواهبها ... وترقص على طريقتها ..
انتهت الاغنية وكل وحدة ترامت لها على كنبه.....
نادية : يالله ... من زمان مارقصت ...
شوق : والباقين ليش مارقصوا ...
حنان : انا ابي اغنية دقتها سريعة
خلود : وانا بعد ماعرف على الاغاني الهادية .. حطوا مشكلني وارقص
شوق : خلاص الحين شوط لكم انتوا ..
راحت وحطت مشكلني .... على طول بدا الرقص عليها ... حنان وخلود وسهى ومها يرقصون ..

----------


## شوق الربيع

والباقين يصفقون ويصفرون .... أغنية " مشكلني " كانت قالبة الجو قلب بصوت راشد اللي أسر المكان .. ومصرقع الوضع !!! 
بعد فترة جلسوا يرتاحون ... وتقدم العصير والمكسرات .. ورجعوا لسواليف البنات اللي توسع الصدر وماتخلص ...
شوق : لا تصدقونها تراها خبلة خبلة ...
ضربتها ندى : خبلة في عينك انتي .... ترا بفضحك بمواقفك اللي ..... ( وغمزت لها بخبث )
شوق بتهديد : ان تكلمتي بحرف فضحتك باللي ساكن قلبك ... اندرستاند !!!
فرح : لحظة لحظة هيـه هيـه انتي وياها .... تتكلمون بالألغاز ... فهمونا كل وحدة تقول بفضح الثانية ... قولوا لنا هالفضايح اللي مخبينها ...
ندى بلا مبالاة : عادي شوق ... عادي .... مواقف وتصير ... حتى اسألي كل وحدة فيهم .. اكيد صار لها موقف مشابه ...
شوق : كيفك انا حذرتك ... وان نطقتي بحرف بقولهم ( وقربت من ندى وكلمتها في اذنها )... 
والكل يناظرهم في ترقب ..
ندى : لا اجل خلاص خلاص ... مني بمتكلمة ...
شوق : ايه ... ماينفع معك الا العين الحمرا ...
دلال : يالله عاد كل وحدة تقول اللي عندها ...
ندى بتراجع : لاااااا اسمحوا لي في سر خطييييير خااااااص جدا جدا جدا ... خليه في بير شوق لأن بصراحة شوق هي اللي تعرف هالسر بس ...
فرح : ماشالله ... فوووووو .. على طووول طلعت بينكم أسرار ... 
ندى خافت لا تجيهم عين ... لأن بصراحة طريقة فرح وهي تقولها كانت تخوف ...
ندى : هيــــــــــــــه انتي ... قولي ماشالله ... اذكري الله ... بقوم بكرة من النوم وانا كارهتها ..
شوق فزت بمكانها من كلام ندى وضربتها ... وقالت وهي تحرك يدها بوجه ندى : هيــــــه خير ان شالله ... وينا فيه تكرهيني ... لا حبيبتي ماتقدرين تكرهيني .. ( وبكل فخر وغرور ) أصلا أنا انحب غصب عن اللي يرضى واللي مايرضى ..
نوف : هو هو هو ... ندى الظاهر ان الكره بيبدا من الحين مو من بكرة .... 
شوق : فال الله ولا فالك ... ندى ان كرهتني أذبحها ... 
ندى وكأنها قلبت : وليه تذبحيني ... مو بكيفك ... انا أحب اللي أبي وأكره اللي أبي ... سامعتني يابنت عمي .. 
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الكل ضحك الا شوق اللي كانت قاعدة تناظر ندى بنظرات غريبة بس الابتسامة كانت شوي وبتنطلق منها ... 
شوق بعد ماأخفت الابتسامة : وانا ناقصتني يد ولا رجل يعني ؟!!! .... انا بعد أقدر أكرهك ... لا يكبر راسك ... مو بانتي لحالك اللي تقدرين تكرهين أنا بعد ...
ندى باعترااااف : عاد تدرووون ... انا أكره أي شخص ... الا هالأمورة اللي قاعدة قدامي ...
الكل : ياهووووووووووووووو ... !!!
ظلت ندى مبتسمة من دون ماتضحك تناظر شوق اللي ضحكت غصب عنها وحبها لبنت عمها يزيد دقيقة عن دقيقة ..
وبعد هالسواليف ... 
فرح : بنات خلونا نرقص بس ... عندكم اه ونص ... ابي ارقص مصري ... من يعرف معي ..
شوق : انا برقص معك ..
خلود : وانا ...
ندى صفرت : ياهوووووه .... المجموعة الذهبية للرقص المصري ...
قامت ندى وحطت نانسي اه ونص ...... وكل وحدة من الراقصات خذت لها طرحة وربطتها حول خصرها .... ومن بدت الموسيقى بدى هز الخصر والكتوف ...
ندى : يااااهوووووو ..... شويق ماقلتي لي قبل انك تعرفين ترقصين مصري ... والله منتي هينة ...
ضحكت شوق وكملت رقصها ....
حنان : والله بنت عمك ياندى خطيرة ... رقصها احلى من رقص فرح ...
ندى : وجع شوفي شلون تحرك هالخصر يمين وشمال ... خلاص ماأقدر ابي اروح ارقص .. عطيني طرحتك ..
خذت طرحة حنان وربطتها حول خصرها ... وبدت ترقص ... 
كان شكلها مضحكة بصراحة ... تحاول تهز لكنها ما تعرف ... وكل اللي قاعدين ماتوا ضحك عليها ..... 
ندى تعبت من الحركات ( أقدر أقول ) البهلوانية اللي كانت قاعدة تسويها .. عرفت نفسها انها ماتقدر تقلدهم .. فراحت وجلست جنب ابتسام عالأرض وهي هلكاااااانة ....
ابتسام : ههههههههههههههههههه ... أمداك تتعبين ؟!!
ندى : آآآآآآآخ ياقليبـي ... والله يتعب ... شلون ماتعبوا ..
ابتسام : بلاهم يرقصون على أصول مو بمثلك ... انتي بس ترمين هالخصر يمين وشمال .. لا تزعلين بس الصراحة ... الرقص في وادي وانتي في وادي ..
ضربت ندى ابتسام على راسها : تتهزين انتي وياوجهك .. عالأقل انا قمت وحاولت مو بمثلك ... كانك شاطرة قومي هزي طولك وورينا اللي تقدرين عليه ..
ابتسام : لا حبيبتي انا احافظ على ماء وجهي .. مو بأخلي نفسي مصخرة عند الكل ..
ندى : الا قولي غيراااااانة ... عالأقل انا هزيت شوي ... ( وبغرور ) يعني فيني مواهب مندفنه ... بس يبيلها حفر شوية ..
ابتسام ضحكت ومعها حنان : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. 
حنان : تعجبني هالثقة اللي فيك ندى ... لا تهتمين هي غيرانة بس ..
ندى وهي تناظرابتسام بطرف عينها : أيــــــــــــه ... أدري ماله داعي تقولين ... ابتسام لو تترك عنها هالغيرة شوي كان أحسن منها مافيه ...
ابتسام ضربت ندى : وانا من متى أغار من ندى حبيبتي وصديقة عمري ... ها ياللئيمة ؟!
سفهتها ندى ورجعت تصفق وتصارخ : حبيبي قرب ... بص وبص بص ... زعلان ازعل .. ازعل نص نص ..
واللي معها بعد رجعوا يصفقون ويصارخون للي يرقصون ... والجو روعــــة عالآخــــــــــــــر ...!!!
ابتسام لاحظت شي غريب ونغزت ندى ..
ندى : نعم .. شفيك ؟!
ابتسام وعيونها على مها : شوفي مها ... ماكنها معصبة ؟!
ندى التفتت لمها اللي كانت جالسة عالكنب واللي يشوفها يقول قلبها شاب نااااار ...!!!
ندى بهمس لابتسام : هوو هوو شفيها ذي طاق الطبلون عندها ... !!!! 
ابتسام : مدري ... بس شكلها معصبة على شوق ... ماشفتي نظراتها لها ...
ندى : هو هو !! ... مهي بصاحية .. شوي وتقوم تفلق بنت عمي بالجزمة ... 
ندى نادت مها وهي مبتسمة : أقووول مهــــــااااا .... 
مها صحت من اللي هي فيه .. والتفتت لندى بابتسامة : هلا ندى ...
ندى : شفيك ساكتة ....؟ .... ورا ماتقومين ترقصين معهم ..؟!
مها : لا ماعرف ... خليني كذا أحسن لي ... 
ندى : ايه عاد لاتعبسين ... مو حلو عليك ...
ابتسام بهمس : اللي يسمعك يقول مرة مهتمة فيها ..
ندى بهمس : بالطقاق اللي يطقها ... اصلا انا ماعزمتها امي اللي عزمتها ... بس انا أبيها تبتسم لا تناظر شوق بهالنظرات تصكها بعين ..
ابتسام : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ....!!
بعد الرقص والوناسة ... بعد ساعتين ... طلعوا للحديقة اللي كان فيه بوفيه صغير ... كان سلطات وفطاير ومشويات ... وحلويات .. وعصاير ... يعني تقدرون تقولون يليق بحفلة بنات ...
جلسوا على طاولة كبيرة بالحديقة وجنب النافورة ..
ومع صوت خرير الموية وعسعسة الحشرات كان الجو جدا شـــــــــــــاعري ..!!!
ورجع الضحك والسوالف عالعشا ….
فرح : انطمي يالدبا .... دلووووول استحي على دمك شوي !!
دلال : عااااااااادي ياعمري ... مو انتي اول وحدة تملك ولا آخر وحدة ..
فرح : دلال تادبي شوي انا اختك الكبيرة ..
دلال : انا ماغلطت عليك ولا قلت شي غلط .. صح ولا لا يابنات ..
الكل : صـــــــــــــــــــــح ...
ندى : الا متى زواجك فرح ... ؟
فرح وهي تفكر : مدري للحين ماحددنا وقت معين بالضبط ... بس اعتقد اعتقد اعتقد انه بيكون بعد ثلاث شهور .. 
ندى باستهبال : وشو شعورك وانطباعاتك .. بهالوقت ككونك تملكت خلاص ؟
فرح برطمت : مدري ....... خايفة .. !!
دلال وهي تغمز لها بخبث : خايفـــــــــــــــة ؟!.... خايفــــــــــــــة يا خراطة ... ولا أقولهم عن حركاتك اللي القاك تسوينها كل مادخلت الغرفة عليك ..أقولهم عن المناقز فوق السرير .. ؟!!!
احمرت خدود فرح زيادة عالحمرة اللي هي حاطتها ...وبلا شعور شدت اذن اختها بقوة ..
فرح بغضب وخجل : أي مناقز فوق السرير اللي تحكين عنه ... من متى انا انطط فوق السرير ... لكن صدق اللي قال ( كلن يشوف الناس بعين طبعه ) .. مو بإنتي اللي تناقزين وتنططين فوق السرير كل ماجا مشعل ولد عمي ؟!! ... صح يابنت امي وابوي ؟!!
الكل ضحك على شكل دلال اللي انقلب فجأة ... 
دلال : أيـــه وش فيها هذا مشعل ولد عمي وحب الطفولة ... عيب يعني ... وبعدين هو مثل اخوي لا أكثر ولا أقل ..
فرح تبي تحرجها أكثر عشان تأدبها ..: والسرير اللي ينعفس وينقلب فوق تحت كل ماجا لبيتنا .. وش سره ... والله لو ان اخوي عبدالله كان مسافر ورجع مافرحتي له كل هالفرحة ..
الكل : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..!!
ندى : هههههههههه ... حرام فرح احرجتي البنت ..
دلال تبي تردها لأختها : أصلا فرح من يوم ماتملكت على خالد وهي كل ساعة تدق عليه ... أزعجته المسكين ... حتى نومه ماخلته يتهنا فيـــه ... الفجر تدق الظهر تدق العصر تدق وبكل وقت ... صدق بربارة ولزقه...!!
فرح بقبقت عيونها على اختها وكأنها عصبت شوي : انا يا دلوووول ... ؟!!.. انا يالتافهه .. أصلا انا للحين ماخذت رقمه ولا كلمته ... 
حنان حست ان اختها فرح انحرجت مرة من دلال المراهقة .. والمفروض انها ماتتكلم بهالمواضيع الخاصة وكأنه موضوع عادي ..
حنان بشوي جدية : دلال انتي من وين جبتي هالحكي ... عيب هالكلام ..ماتعرفين الأصول انتي ... ولا لساتك يعني بيبي .. بس هين كل هالكلام اللي قلتيه عند امي ..
ندى رحمت البنت : شفيكم عليها هو ياكافي ... البنت قصدها تفرفش وبس ..
حنان : بس حتى ولو ... المفروض تفرق بين اللي ينقال واللي ماينقال ..
دلال كانت منحرجة موت ومتحسفة على كل اللي قالته .. وضاق صدرها على فرح اللي مبين انها زعلت من جدها ... 
قامت دلال من كرسيها وبكل جراة .. وراحت لأختها فرح وباستها على خدها .. 
ندى وشوق : ياهوووووووووو ... ( وصفقوا ) 
والكل صفق لها .... ابتسمت فرح لأختها وصفقت معهم ...
دلال : بقولكم شي ... أنا اعترف اني خبلة ومطفوووووقة .. وكل الكلام اللي قلته مو صحيح .. ماأقصد اكذب ... بس ياليت لو تعذروني ... أوكي ؟!
الكل : أوكـــــــــــــــــــــي ....
رجعت مكانها ... وندى مدت يدها لكاس العصير ورفعته فوق ...
ندى بابتسامة وسيـــــــــــعة : يالله بنات ... راح نشرب نخـــــــــــــب ... حبيبتي وعمري وبنت عمي وأختي ... شــــــوق ..
ضحكت شوق ضحكتها العذبة الساحرة المعتادة .. ورفعت كاسها مع ندى ... والكل رفع كاسه ... اصطدمت الكؤوس مع بعض .. واحدثت صوت رقيق حاد عالي ..
ضحكوا كلهم وشربوا العصير... وقعدوا يكملون العشا ...
تذكرت ندى سالفة قالتها نوف لها ... فالتفتت لفرح : الا صدق يا فرح .. ( لفت عيونها على نوف بابتسامة ) .. تقول نوف ان اخوك بدر رجع من السفر .. الحمدلله على سلامته ..
فرح : الله يسلمك ... رجع أمس ... 
كانت نوف بتدخل الملعقة في فمها بس وقفت والتفتت لندى بعصبية : ندووووه .. مالقيتي تجيبين طاريه الا الحين .. 
فرح : ههههههههههههههه .. وش فيك على بدر .. تراه حبوب وعسل ..
نوف بسخرية : أيــــه واضح حبوب وعسل ..... حبوب وعسل معكم انتوا .. لكن انا عدوته مدري وش اني مسوية له ..
حنان : ههههههههههههههههه ... تصدقين يوم رجع امس .. سأل عنك يقول شخبارها ..؟!
التفتت نوف لندى بحسرة : شفتي ياندى ... شكله ناوي علي .... ما كفاه سواياه فيني قبل ثلاث سنين ..
فرح والضحكة فيها : طيب يانوف ليش انتي تخافين منه .. ترا هو مو بقصده شي ..
نوف باستنكار: وش اللي مو بقصده الا قصده ونص .. كل التصرفات اللي كان يسويها وتقولين مو بقصده .. تلعبين علي ولا على نفسك .. 
ضحكوا عليها وعلى انفعاليتها ...
نوف : تكفـــــون قفلوا السالفة ... كافي الخوف اللي أعيشه الحين بسبته ..
ضحكوا مرة ثانية .. غيروا السالفة وكملوا عشاهم ...
خلصت شوق اول وحدة ... قامت داخلة تغسل .... ولحقتها مها بعد ماخلصت عشاها ...
بعد ما خلصت شوق تغسيل وقفت قدام المراية ترتب شعرها ... وفاجأتها مها بسؤالها ..
مها : شخبار علاقتك بفهد ؟
شوق وقفت تناظرها ساكتة مو بفاهمة وش قصدها ... لكنها ردت : وش قصدك ؟
مها : ما اقصد شي ... بس اسأل ؟!
شوق : انا علاقتي زينة بفهد وكل اخوانه ...
مها بسخرية : توك مالك اسبوعين جيتي هنا ... بهالسرعة علاقتك بفهد استقرت ...
شوق حست بنبرة السخرية في كلامها : ايه استقرت ... علاقتي انا وياه عادية ويكون بعلمك فهد مايعتبر بالنسبة لي اكثر من اخ ....
مها ابتسمت ابتسامة ساخرة : اكيد ... مارح يكون اكثر من اخ ... فهد اصلا مايرتبط بناس بمثل هالبساطة اللي انتي فيها ...
راحت عنها وتركت شوق بحيرتها .... وش جاب طاري الارتباط الحين ؟! ..
دخلوا ندى وخلود وابتسام وفرح للمغاسل وشوق طلعت للصالة ....
فرح : تصدقين ندى ... بنت عمك تجنـــــن .. !!!
ندى بفخر : ايه هذي بنت عمي .. تبينها تطلع شيفة ..
فرح ضحكت : هههههههههه ... احد قال انها شيفة ... اقول هي حلــــــــوة .. كيووووت .... جذابة يعني !!
ندى : الله يسلمك طالعة علي ...

----------


## شوق الربيع

دخلت شوق الصالة اللي ماكان فيها الا مها ... جلست على الكنب ورجعت راسها لورى مغمضة عيونها .... لكن نبهها صوت مها مرة ثانية ...
مها : وين كنت ساكنة قبل ما تجين هنا ؟!
شوق وهي لازالت مغمضة عيونها : ................... في الشرقية ..
مها : وين بالضبط ؟!
شوق : .................. بالخبر...
مها : في فلة ؟!
شوق التفتت لها وعلى وجهها ملامح نفاد الصبر من هالأسئلة اللي مالها معنى : ... في شقة ... خلصت اسئلتك ..؟!!!!!!!
هزت مها راسها وملامحها تدل على الاستغراب الشديد : في شقة ؟!! .. ليش ماعندكم فلة ؟!
شوق بصوت عالي نوعا ما : لا .... احنا وابوي لحالنا تبينا نسكن في فلة ...
مها بنظرات ساخرة : طيب انت تعرفين ان فهد مايرتبط بفقراء ؟!!...
شوق فقدت اعصابها ... مابقى الا وتقولي يالطرارة ... صرخت : انت وش سالفتك مع الارتباط ..... وش جاب طاريه ..... فهد وفهد ...... واذا فهد مايبي يرتبط بفقراء انا وش دخلني .... هو حــر .... يوووووه !!!
دخلوا البنات على صرخة آخر جملة .... انتبهت ندى لشوق ماشية للدرج وراقية ومن ملامحها باين انها معصبة ....
ندى : شــــــووق ... شـــــــــــــوووووق وين ؟؟!
شوق : ............ ( ماردت وكملت طريقها لفوق )
ابتسام : وش فيها ؟!!
ندى : مدري ...
التفتت ندى لمها اللي كانت تناظر التلفزيون ومبتسمة : مها ... وش فيها شوق ؟
مها : مدري عنها ... كنت اتكلم معها فجأة عصبت وراحت ...
ندى : اكيد قايله شي يزعلها ...
مها : ماقلت لها شي يزعل ابدا ... هاللي مدري ليش عصبت ..
راحت ندى تلحق شوق .... دخلت غرفتها .. لقتها قاعدة عالمكتب وراسها بين يديها .. راحت لها .. وحطت يدها على كتفها : شوق ... وش فيك ؟
رفعت راسها : هلا ندى ... مافيني شي ... بس شوي مصدعة ..
ندى : اكيد قالت هالعلة شي يزعل .... ترا حتى انا كذا مرة عصبت من كلامها ..
شوق : لا انا راسي كان مصدع وكلامها السخيف يصدع بالراس زيادة .
ندى : ليش هي وش قالت لك ؟!..
شوق : كلام تافه ماله معنى ... خليك منها ..
ندى : طيب قومي ننزل .. اكيد ينتظروننا ... ولا نسيتي .. انت ضيفة الشرف
ابتسمت شوق : لا مانسيت ... بس باخذ لي حبة بنادول والحقك ..
ندى : اوكي ننتظرك
نزلت ندى .. كلت شوق حبة بنادول وراحت للتسريحة تعدل مكياجها .. حطت غلوس ورتبت شعرها .. بعدها طلعت من الغرفة وقبل ماتنزل ماسمعت حس احد بالصالة وكان الهدوء يعم .. استغربت وين راحوا .. ما اهتمت ونزلت عتبات الدرج بهدوء وتسمرت مكانها وهي تشوف المشهد قدامها ..
كانوا البنات واقفبن لها كلهم بصف واحد وندى واقفة في النص ويناظرونها مبتسمين .. بدت دقة اغنية والكل غنى معها ..
الكل بتصفيق : يـاهوو يـاهوو يـاهوو .... يـاهوو يـاهوو يـاهوو
ندى مع الأغنية : يا ارض احفظي ماعليكي ... حبيب قلبي حضر 
الكل : يا ارض احفظي ماعليكي ... حبيب قلبي حضر ... حضـــر ..
ندى مع الاغنية : اليوم طالع قمر .. في طلتك ياسلام .. حلاك غير البشر .. واخذت مشي الحمام .. 
الكل : اليوم طالع قمر .. فــي طلتك ياســــلام .. حلاك غير البشر .. واخذت مشي الحمام
ندى : ياارض احفظي ماعليكي .. حبيب قلبي حضر .. يا ارض احفظي ماعليكي .. اليوم طالع قمـــــــر .. 
الكل يردد ..
تمت شوق واقفة في نصف الدرج مستغربة مو مستوعبة اللي يصير .. تبي تحلل هالشي اللي قدامها .... وش صاير ..؟!!
ندى مع الأغنية تأشر بيدها على شوق : شفتك وضــاع الكــلام ... ضيعت حتى الغــزل .. اعــذرني والله جمــالك .. ماخلـى فينـي عقـــل ..
الكل : شفتك وضاع الكلام .. ضيعت حتى الغزل ..
ندى : اعذرني والله جمالك .. ماخلى ..
الكل : فيني عقل ..
ندى : وقفت قلبي بسحـرك ... ياروحي والله ستر ..
الكل يصفق : وقفت قلبي بسحرك ... ياروحي والله ستر .. يا ارض احفظي ماعليكي .. اليوم طالع قمر .. 
ندى : اليوووووووم ... اليوم طالع قمر ..
الكل : قمـــــر ..
شوق معد استحملت خلاص ... خنقتها العبرة .. ندى مو صاحية .... وش قاعدة تسوي .... لذا ماحست بنفسها الا وهي تنط باقي العتبات اللي باقية وتركض باندفاع لندى وتحضنها والدموع على خدودها تسيل .. 
الكل ضحك والتفوا حولهم على شكل دائرة ... ندى قعدت تضحك وبعدت وجه شوق عنها .. شوق لما شافت وجه ندى ضحكت غصب عنها ..
ماوقفت ندى وكملت الأغنية وهي تمسح دموع شوق : يا عينــــي عالإبتسامـــة ... تمشي وسهامـك تصـيب ... اللي يشوفك يقول ... يابخت راعــــي النصيب ..
الكل يصفقون : ياعينــــي عالإبتسامة ... تمشي وسهامك تصيب ...
ندى : اللي يشوفك يقـــول ... يا بخــــــت ..
الكل : راعـــــي النصــيب ..
ندى : يموت بك من يشوفك .. لو كان قلبه حجر ..
الكل : يموووووووت بك من يشوفك .. لو كان قلبه حجر ... ياارض احفظي ماعليكي .. اليوم طالع قمر

----------


## شوق الربيع

ندى : اليوم اليووم اليووووووم .. 
الكل : اليوم طالع قمر ..
ندى : يا قمــــــر .. 
خلصت الاغنية بسلام ... وشوق ماصدقت .. رجعت تحضن ندى وهي تبكي بصوت عالي ..
والكل يضحك لهم ويصفق ... ندى بغت تصيح والعبرة فيها بس مسكت نفسها ...
فرح تلطف الجو : يالله عاد ... لو درينا انك بتصيحين .. ما سوينا هالشي ..
دلال : والله غرت ... ابيكم تغنون لي ..
نوف : وانتي كل شي تبينه ... هذا شي سبيشل لشوق بس ..
شوق من بين دموعها : ندى حرام عليك ارحميني ... وش بقى ماسويتي ...
ندى : ههههههههههههههههههه ... من حقي ...
راحت ابتسام صديقة ندى لعلبة الكلينكس وخذت مناديل ومدتها لشوق ..
ابتسام : امسحي هالدموع .. مانبي نشوفها.. صادقة فرح لو درينا انك بتبكين كان ماوافقنا ندى على هالاقتراح ...
رجعت شوق التفتت لندى وهي تمسح دموعها بنظرات ..
ضحكت ندى على نظراتها : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. 
تموا واقفين لما هدت شوق شوية .. بعدين رجعوا يقعدون ويضحكون والقهقهات والابتسامات مرسومة على محيا كل وحدة فيهم ..
بدوا يلعبون ورق والتلفزبون مشغل .... يسولفون وينكتون ويضحكون... وعالساعة 11.15 راحوا ابتسام ونادية وبعدها على طول خلود وهدى ......
ندى : سهى متى بتروحون ؟
سهى : مدري ... اكيد السواق في الطريق ..
ندى باهتمام : وليش احمد مايجي ياخذكم ؟!
سهى : تتوقعين سيارة احمد هالصغيرونة بتشيلنا كلنا مع بنات عمي ...
ندى بانت عليها علامات الاحباط اللي ما انتبه لها الا شوق ..
ندى : طيب وش رايكم تنومون عندنا ... اليوم الخميس وبكرة مافي جامعة ..
سهى : انا عن نفسي ما أقدر السبت وراي امتحان ... وللحين ماذاكرت شي
ندى : وانت نوف ؟
نوف : انا ودي ... بس تعرفين امل في البيت وتحتاجني .. 
بعد دقايق رن الجرس وطلعوا سهى ونوف وبنات عمهم .... وما بقى في الصالة الا شوق وندى ومها واختها رشا ...
الساعة 11.30 رجعت ام فهد وعيالها .... نايف ومنى راحوا ينومون ... وام فهد معها عمر توجهت لغرفتها عند رجلها اللي وصل قبلها بدقايق ..
رفعت ندى ساعتها لقتها الساعة 12 الا خمس .... استغربت .... مها واختها للحين جالسين ماراحوا ... المشكلة ان بيتهم قريب ليش مايروحون ...
رشا باين انها مالة وودها ترجع للبيت بس اختها اللي شكلها ماعندها نية ...
ندى تهمس لشوق بصوت ماانتبهت له مها : الحين هاللزقة هذي ورا ماتذلف لبيتهم .. الحفلة خلصت وش يقعدها ..؟!
شوق بهمس : وانا وش يدريني انتي ابخص بها ..
ندى : مها ..
مها : سمي ..
ندى : دقي على اهلك لا يصيرون قلقانين عليكم الحين ..
مها : لا لا تخافين ... انا قايلة لهم يمكن نتأخر ...
ندى التفتت لشوق اللي رفعت يدها علامة انك انت اللي تصرفي معها ....
ندى : اختك رشا شكلها تعبانة بعد عمري ... فيها النوم ..
مها : لا ماعليك منها ... هي تحب تجي هنا واصرت انها تجي معي للحفلة
تنهدت ندى ... وش اللي بيفكنا من هذي الحين ... موبعيدة تسهر عندنا للفجر بعد ...
جربوا يمثلون عليها ان فيهم النوم وقاموا يتثاوبون ... لكن البنت مهيب حاسة بشي .. ومطنشة ...
عالساعة 12.10 دخل فهد البيت رايح للصالة ...
فهد : احم .... ياولد
على طول مها ورشا خذوا طرحهم وتغطوا بها .....
ندى : ادخل فهد
فهد : السلام عليكم
الكل : وعليكم السلام ...
مها بصوت مايخلو من النعومة : شخبارك فهد ..
فهد : الحمد لله ... ( وعقد حواجبه يحاول يتذكر هالصوت وطريقته بالكلام ) .. شخبارك مها وكيف حال الوالد ..؟
مها : بخير.. الوالد بخير ويسلم عليك ..
فهد : الله يسلمك ويسلمه ...
التفت فهد لندى وشوق اللي كانوا جالسين بجهة ثانية يتكلمون ويناظرون التلفزيون وباين عليهم انهم طفشانين من البنت ... ضحك في نفسه ... حتى شوق شكلها ماحبتها ...
فهد : تصبحون على خير..
الكل : وانت من اهله ..
طلع راقي لغرفته ....
فكت مها الغطا وعلى طول التفتت لشوق .. وقالت لها بنبرة تحمل قليل من الاحتقار
مها : انتي ماتتغطين عن فهد ؟
انتبهوا لها كلهم .... والتفتوا لبعض مستغربين من طريقتها بالكلام ...
ندى ببرود : وانتي وش شفتي ؟!
مها : فاتشة كأنها اخته ...
شوق بدون نفس : وانا قلت لك قبل اني مثل اخته ...
مها : وانتي شلون ماتستحين ؟!
جت بترد شوق لكن ندى قاطعتها : وانت وش دخلك ... هذا شي خاص فيها انتي مالك دخل ... اهتمي بامورك ولا تتدخلين في خصوصيات العالم .. 
مها : لا بس استغربت ... وشلون تطلع له بهالشكل !!!
ندى بنبرة جافة : خلي رايك لنفسك ... مانحتاج له ... ولو سمحتي مها .. انا وشوق فينا النوم ونبغى ننوم ونرتاح ... بتدقين على اهلك وتروحون لبيتكم ولا نرقى ونخليكم بالصالة لحالكم ..
مها : لا خلاص بنروح للبيت ... يالله رشا ..
لبست عبايتها ودقت على اهلها عشان يرسلون لهم السواق يجي ياخذهم .. وما مرخمس دقايق الا والبيت فاضي ..... ( أخيـــــــــــــراً )
ندى بعد ماسكرت باب الصالة : اوووف .... ماشفت بنت اثقل من دمها ..
شوق : ياللــه رفعت ضغطي ... هي كل يوم تجيكم ؟!
ندى : لي حوالي اسبوعين ماشفتها ولا سمعت صوتها .... وبيني وبينك ياليتها ماتجينا ابد ..
شوق : مابغت تطلع صدق لزقة ...
ندى : خلاص طنشيها وخلينا نطلع ننوم ... احس اني بطيح عليك من التعب ..
شوق بمزح : تبيني اشيلك ؟!!
ندى : والله ؟!! ... بس اخاف تتمصعين ..
شوق : وانت صدقت ؟... مابعد مليت من عمري انا ..
ضحكت ندى ومسكت يد شوق ومشوا راقين الدرج ... في نصه وقفت شوق : ندى ..
التفتت لها : هلا ..
نزلت شوق راسها بنظرة حزينة ولمعة غريبة في عيونها والم عميق : مدري وش اقولك ...
ابتسمت ندى بعطف .. وحطت يدها على كتفها : قولي وش عندك ؟!..
رفعت شوق راسها ودمعة حارة تسيل بهدوء على خدها : ما أعرف شلون اشكرك .. فاجأتيني بصراحة .. عمري ماتوقعت نفسي اكون غالية عند احد لهالدرجة .. ابوي وامي وهم ابوي وامي راحوا وتركوني .. مدري وش اقولك ياندى مدري ..
رجعت نزلت راسها ودموعها تتساقط منها بهدوء ... زادت ابتسامة ندى وضمتها ..
ندى : بليــز شوق لا تبكين .. لا تزعليني ..
بعدت شوق عنها ومسحت دموعها بسرعة .. رجعت يديهم تتشابك وكملوا طريقهم للغرفة ..
***********

----------


## الاميرات

حبيبتي مشكوووووووووووووووووره القصه حللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووه وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد بس تبين صراحه ما قدرت اتريه اكثر من جذي فسرت دورت لين حصلت في منتدى اخر  و خلصتها و احلى شئ نهايتها حلللللللللللللللللللللللللوه جذي قصه و لا بلاش و الله يعطيج الف عافيه حياتي

----------


## شوق الربيع

:huh:  

 العفوا

ايييه احلى القصه  حلووه 

مشكووور يااخي

----------


## أنــ محمد ـــوار

اسفه على تأخيري للقصه 

بسبب مشاغلي في الحياه 

وبعدين حصل لي ظرف اني نسيت الباسبورد 

وماقصرة أختي شوق الربيع على التكمله يعطيك ربي الف عافيه حبيبتي 

تحيااتي لكم
أنـــ محمد ـــوار

----------


## أحبك ياغلا عمري

الله يعطيكِ العافيه
قصه ولا أروع

----------


## بشارة خير

قصة حلوة وكلماتها بسيطة ذكرتنا بايام الكلية الحلوة .

----------

